# Latest Netflix Selection?



## Euler (Feb 19, 2009)

Since I haven't been able to get out I've been watching more movies/TV than normal lately.  What do you currently have at home from Netflix or wherever you get your movies?

For me:

Big Love season 1
Frozen River

and

HSM 3 for the kiddos


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 19, 2009)

Right now I have Small Change (French).  Had it for a while now.  I think I'll have to avoid subtitled movies until the baby gets bigger.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2009)

Euler said:


> Since I haven't been able to get out I've been watching more movies/TV than normal lately.  What do you currently have at home from Netflix or wherever you get your movies?
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...



Big Love +1 - one of the main reason currently I still have HBO


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

I prefer the red box from the grocery store..then I don't have to wait for DVDs in the mail..99 cents a night rentals are the bomb deezy..


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 19, 2009)

Pineapple Express
Burn After Reading
Iron Man


----------



## hammer (Feb 19, 2009)

Cloverfield
Hellboy 2
getting The Mission

It's actually been a while since I've looked at what's out there and said "I really want to watch that"...:-?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Feb 20, 2009)

Dark Night
Deliverance (Can't get enough of that flick)
Horton Hears a Hoo


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I prefer the red box from the grocery store..then I don't have to wait for DVDs in the mail..99 cents a night rentals are the bomb deezy..



It's cool when there isn't some fat family spending 1/2 an hour trying to figure out what movie they want.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> It's cool when there isn't some fat family spending 1/2 an hour trying to figure out what movie they want.



So you've been to the Price Chopper in Rutland Vermont?  Highest density of 250 pound women I've ever seen.  The stuff in their shopping carts is frightening.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 20, 2009)

My mom gave me a Netflix subscription in December.  I guess it was a 30 day trial or something because it's now complaining that it wants me to feed them money.  

I've been sitting on these three for the last 3 or 4 weeks: 
Hellboy 2
Death Race
Burn After Reading


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


> So you've been to the Price Chopper in Rutland Vermont?  Highest density of 250 pound women I've ever seen.  The stuff in their shopping carts is frightening.



Yes, but they wash all of those Fat Free Snackwells down with Diet Coke  :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Feb 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yes, but they wash all of those Fat Free Snackwells down with Diet Coke  :lol:



Not in Rutland.  They don't buy fat free anything.  They wash it down with cheap beer.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Not in Rutland.  They don't buy fat free anything.  They wash it down with cheap beer.


LOL:flag:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 23, 2009)

Into the Wild
King Fu Panda

Variety is the spice of life.
I always thought it was paprika, but apparently I was wrong


----------



## noski (Feb 23, 2009)

Religilous. Liked it.  Had just sent back "1776", but we totally messed up on that one, somehow getting the Musical. Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## Euler (Mar 5, 2009)

noski said:


> Religilous. Liked it.  Had just sent back "1776", but we totally messed up on that one, somehow getting the Musical. Bad, bad, bad.



Got Religulous on your recomendation...haven't laughed so hard at a movie in a LONG time.  It's a bit mean spirited at times, but really funny!

Still going through Big Love, now on season 2.


----------



## noski (Mar 6, 2009)

Tonight we will begin the 6 dvd set for Winds Of War (Herman Wouk). I loved the book and we thoroughly enjoyed the 3 dvd set for the HBO series on John Adams.


----------



## danny p (Mar 6, 2009)

+1 on religulous...funny movie if you don't take it too seriously...

I just sent back 'Flow' (interesting documentary with some scary facts (?) but not the best put together film I've seen) and just received 'Mr. Deeds Goes to Town' (Frank Capra, not the Adam Sandler version).  Me and my gf have our cue set up so that our movies alternate from recent movies to black and white classics.  Catchin' up on a lot of classics my grandfather has been telling me to see for a long, long time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2009)

Just Sent Back "Au Revoir Le Enfants " (Excellent.)  Looking forward to getting "RocknRolla."


----------



## noski (Mar 6, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Just Sent Back "Au Revoir Le Enfants " (Excellent.)



This looks like we would really enjoy it. I added it to our queue. Thanks!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2009)

noski said:


> This looks like we would really enjoy it. I added it to our queue. Thanks!



Then can I recommend both "A Very Long Engagement"  and "Cinema Paradisio" as well?  

Some people are not into the whole subtitle thing.  I think it opens up a whole new world of film choices.


----------



## danny p (Mar 6, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Some people are not into the whole subtitle thing.  I think it opens up a whole new world of film choices.



+1

I used to be so against seeing subtitled films.  After much conditioning through my gf, I don't mind them at all and it definately opens up so many viewing possibilities...some of the best films I've seen are foreign, subtitled films.


----------



## Euler (Mar 6, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Just Sent Back "Au Revoir Le Enfants " (Excellent.)  Looking forward to getting "RocknRolla."



+1 on almost any of Louis Malle's films.


----------



## noski (Jan 3, 2010)

noski said:


> This looks like we would really enjoy it. I added it to our queue. Thanks!



Re Au Revoir, Mes Enfants.... very powerful, more than we were prepared for. Nothing in the queue now. Off to peruse selections...


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2010)

Looooved Religulous.  Bill Maher annoys me but I'm in complete agreement with him regarding that movie's message.

I love the Coen Bros as in I think Millers Crossing is one of the all time great movies but I thought Burn After Reading was a suckfest.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 3, 2010)

In my mailbox tomorrow:
The Hangover
Inglorious Basterds
Julie & Julia

The last things I sent back:
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - didn't like it.   It didn't hold me at all
Slumdog Millionaire - excellent.   I some how missed it when it came out
Up - Good.   One of the better animated family movies of the decade.   Great dog footage
Star Trek - Good fun.  Something I will buy when it goes on sale.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 4, 2010)

Geoff said:


> In my mailbox tomorrow:
> The Hangover
> Inglorious Basterds
> Julie & Julia
> ...



The Hangover was genius.  Really well done.  Zach Galifianakis is great.  My brother kept singing "We're the three best friends that anyone can have" over and over during Christmas.  You should love it.

HP 6 was rubbish.  Too much teen love crap.  Needed a bigger wizard battle at the end.  I was bored to tears.  The girlfriend liked it. Shocker.

I have Paranormal Activity and 9 coming this week.  Pretty psyched since I missed both in the theaters.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 4, 2010)

wedding crashers
grinch
matilda


----------



## Geoff (Jan 4, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> HP 6 was rubbish.  Too much teen love crap.  Needed a bigger wizard battle at the end.  I was bored to tears.  The girlfriend liked it. Shocker.
> 
> I have Paranormal Activity and 9 coming this week.  Pretty psyched since I missed both in the theaters.



I just put District 9 to the top of my Netflix queue.

HP6, the book, was a good read.   The movie just didn't work.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just sent back The Hangover waiting for Season 1 of Kalifornication.


----------



## faceplant (Jan 6, 2010)

gotta put 'snowballin' in the queue.... Carrie reviewed it a while back...and who doesnt like some good ol ski porn?...literally
:grin:


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2010)

faceplant said:


> gotta put 'snowballin' in the queue.... Carrie reviewed it a while back...and who doesnt like some good ol ski porn?...literally
> :grin:


:lol: Just make sure there aren't any kids around when viewing it...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 7, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I just put District 9 to the top of my Netflix queue.
> 
> HP6, the book, was a good read.   The movie just didn't work.



I really enjoyed the HP6 novel.  A good read and the wizard battle at the end should have made for an epic fight scene in the movie. Again, too much teen love.  It will be interesting to see how they screw with the book 7 movie.

I will be curious to see your reaction to District 9.  

I forgot to update my Netflix since before christmas and turns out I have the Hangover coming (instead of Paranormal Activity) as well as the Elijah Wood animated movie 9 in the mail today.  Damn.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2010)

Just watched "Paranormal Activity" last night.  It was pretty good, and when you factor in the budget and how it was made, I was impressed.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 2, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Just watched "Paranormal Activity" last night.  It was pretty good, and when you factor in the budget and how it was made, I was impressed.



Saw it last week with the girlfriend and forgot to post until now.

Call me a sissy, sally, etc. but that movie scared the $h!t out of me.  And not because it had EXTREME special effects, but I thought the plot line was good and really bought into it.  That being said,  I never saw the Blair Witch Project.  I think the budget was somewhere around $20k.  What adds to the spooky factor...no music. Anywhere.

We did the whole "watch with one light on" thing as we ate dinner.  Apparently every time something scary was about to happen, I stopped chewing.

Also, on blu-ray, it gives you the ability to choose what ending to watch. I HIGHLY suggest the theatrical ending first.

Now, I have Grand Torino on the way.


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2010)

Zombieland....excellent movie.


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

Am I the only one that read the title "Latex Netflix Selection"?

Please tell me I'm not the only one.  I don't even have a latex fetish, ironically.


----------



## severine (Feb 4, 2010)

Freudian slip?


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2010)

*Lars And The Real Girl*

I watched "Lars" at least a year ago, and was reminded of it by the story I just posted in AZ's "News of the Weird" thread (see below), in which a man married a pillow with a cartoon face drawn on it. 
One's initial impulse is to laugh at Lars, and the "story may sound intolerably precious, but 'Lars and the Real Girl' is disarmingly sweet and quietly affecting."
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1175569-lars_and_the_real_girl/
It rated high on the Tomatometer. Hey, it might even get your mind off this depressing weather.  :beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2010)

Edd said:


> Zombieland....excellent movie.


Meh... watched it the other night. It was pretty gory and funny in parts...but mostly I couldn't wait for it to end.

Recent "likes" from Netflix:
"Peter and Vandy" (which is available for instant viewing)
"The Ugly Truth" (more than a chick flick, which surprised me)

"Brief Interviews with Hideous Men" was hideous... 

"Taking Woodstock" is on the table and "500 Days of Summer" is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I watched "Lars" at least a year ago, and was reminded of it by the story I just posted in AZ's "News of the Weird" thread (see below), in which a man married a pillow with a cartoon face drawn on it.
> One's initial impulse is to laugh at Lars, and the "story may sound intolerably precious, but 'Lars and the Real Girl' is disarmingly sweet and quietly affecting."
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1175569-lars_and_the_real_girl/
> It rated high on the Tomatometer. Hey, it might even get your mind off this depressing weather.  :beer:



Loved Lars.  Surprisingly good film.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2010)

Just finished "Dexter" Season 3, Season 4 not yet available... :-(

Food Inc.
Zardoz


----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2010)

severine said:


> "500 Days of Summer"



My wife didn't like the main character Summer; she called her the b word. I thought she was fickle.
I wonder whether you will feel the same....


----------



## Edd (Mar 13, 2010)

legalskier said:


> My wife didn't like the main character Summer; she called her the b word. I thought she was fickle.
> I wonder whether you will feel the same....



I was a bit disappointed with that flick.  Decent, but not great.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 15, 2010)

Just finished Defiance.  Not too bad. I was expecting something different but I still liked it.  Pretty amazing story.


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2010)

legalskier said:


> My wife didn't like the main character Summer; she called her the b word. I thought she was fickle.
> I wonder whether you will feel the same....





Edd said:


> I was a bit disappointed with that flick.  Decent, but not great.


She was pretty up front that she didn't want a relationship. I don't know if I'd call her fickle then--guys do that all the time and nobody calls them "fickle," they're just being "guys." 

I prefer "Peter and Vandy." It's an indie out-of-order sequence of events in a relationship and it's a little confusing at times because it's not labeled like (500) Days of Summer, but I thought they did a better job developing the characters. B was bored to death of (500) Days of Summer--he couldn't wait for it to end.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 16, 2010)

severine said:


> She was pretty up front that she didn't want a relationship. I don't know if I'd call her fickle then--guys do that all the time and nobody calls them "fickle," they're just being "guys."


 
Fickleness applies to both sexes, and I don't think guys necessarily get a pass when they act capriciously toward women, at least from my experience as a father with a daughter. It's hurtful no matter who does it. Also, Summer may have _said_ that, but she _acted_ quite differently; hence the fickleness. Actions speak louder than words, no?


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Fickleness applies to both sexes, and I don't think guys necessarily get a pass when they act capriciously toward women, at least from my experience as a father with a daughter. It's hurtful no matter who does it. Also, Summer may have _said_ that, but she _acted_ quite differently; hence the fickleness. Actions speak louder than words, no?



Watch it again. Just because she settled down afterward doesn't mean she wasn't being genuine with him. He wasn't the guy she wanted to have a relationship with. Even when he reviews his memories, you can see many memories when she is just not that into him. Seemed to me she hung around longer than she wanted to because he wanted that of her; she wasn't being genuine to herself. She made an offer of being friends afterward, however, and that seemed genuine. He told her that she would know love when she felt it; that was his definition. Well, she felt it after him with someone else. She can't be blamed for that.

I do like the transition from Summer to Autumn, though. Everything has a season.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 25, 2010)

Just finished a few movies from the ol' queue.  Since the school year is so crazy, rainy summer nights allow the GF and I to catch up.

Recently, I saw Sherlock Holmes, Public Enemies, and Alice in Wonderland.

Of the three, I enjoyed Alice the most.  I didn't go in with any preconceived notions other than it was Tim Burton.  I wasn't disappointed.  It was enjoyable.  Nothing spectacular and not great story telling.  Just fun to watch.

Public Enemies was by fair one of the biggest disappointments of the year.  Christian Bale and Johnny Depp...two heavy hitters with more thrown in.  (Channing Tatum, Leelee Sobieski)  It just didn't deliver in the way I thought a mob movie should.  Maybe I have been blinded by my love for Goodfellas, The Godfather, The Untouchables...etc.  

Coming to me for tomorrow:  True Blood Season 2 disc one and Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Edd (Jun 26, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Coming to me for tomorrow:  True Blood Season 2 disc one and Tropic Thunder.



Just started True Blood recently and caught up to this current season pretty quick.  Yee hah, what a great show! 

I've been streaming Dexter lately through the Wii.  Another great series.


----------



## severine (Jun 30, 2010)

I"m a little behind... watched "Slumdog Millionaire" today. Interesting...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2010)

Just reactivated my Netflix after deciding Blockbuster sucked and not having anything sucked more.


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

Watched _Away We Go_ yesterday, too. I could relate to a lot of it so there were quite a few chuckles, though some of the serious stuff was really sad. 

ctenidae-All the Blockbusters in our city went out of business. Kinda sad in that I helped open one of them when I was 16 but they've been replaced by Netflix and redbox (plus they have their own rental kiosks now).


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 1, 2010)

We thought Blockbuster mailing would be good, since there is a Blockbuster near the house, but it's really just a hassle to go out there, swapping movies ends up costing late fees, and they don't have any free instant watching. So, all in all, I give them a "Feh"


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 3, 2010)

severine said:


> I"m a little behind... watched "Slumdog Millionaire" today. Interesting...


I really liked Slumdog. One of the best films of that year, IMO.

We just recently watched Shutter Island. Really really good but I couldn't quite give it five stars for a few reasons... mostly because it is so transparent from the get go. Not as good as Up in the Air, which I think has been the best of this year so far. We'll be checking out Invictus tonight.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I really liked Slumdog. One of the best films of that year, IMO.
> 
> We just recently watched Shutter Island. Really really good but I couldn't quite give it five stars for a few reasons... mostly because it is so transparent from the get go. Not as good as Up in the Air, which I think has been the best of this year so far. We'll be checking out Invictus tonight.



I didn't realize Shutter Island was on Netflix already, I'll have to add that to the top of my Queue. Scorsese wanted to shoot that at the old state hospital in Worcester but at the time it was scheduled to be knocked down. It's a shame, I use to love to walk through Greenhill Park and take the hiking trails down the hospital. Really creepy looking place, especially the first time I came out of the woods to see it. I have some pics of it but I can't find them right now. 

http://www.opacity.us/article89_reality_halts_scorsese_movie_plans_at_clock_tower.htm


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone ever not receive netflix discs in the mail?  I sent 3 back on the same day and my next three were supposed to arrive on the 12th.  Still nothing.

Thoughts?  I reported the issue to Netflix and they are sending replacements.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 10, 2010)

*Insomnia*

Directed by Chris Nolan (_Inception; Memento_), it gets into the head of Detective Dormer (Al Pacino), who arrives in Alaska to investigate the homicide of a teenage girl but can't catch a wink of sleep due to the long hours of daylight. Robin Williams is terrific as a novelist who becomes a suspect. What is reality? Rated a 92 on the Tomatometer.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2010)

We watched Hot Tub Time Machine yesterday.  It was better than I expected, I laughed through a lot of it.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> We watched Hot Tub Time Machine yesterday.  It was better than I expected, I laughed through a lot of it.



Same here, only last week. Funnier than I would have expected. John Cusack's back on my "Like" list.

Just went through the last 3 month's new releases. Number of movies of interest: 0


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Directed by Chris Nolan (_Inception; Memento_), it gets into the head of Detective Dormer (Al Pacino), who arrives in Alaska to investigate the homicide of a teenage girl but can't catch a wink of sleep due to the long hours of daylight. Robin Williams is terrific as a novelist who becomes a suspect. What is reality? Rated a 92 on the Tomatometer.


I need to watch that one again. That was the first film by Christopher Nolan that I watched and he has since become one of my favorite directors and I have now seen all of his films. Definitely need to check that one out again, I recall enjoying it. Nolan is the man and is one or two more great films away from me considering him one of the best directors of all time.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 10, 2010)

*More Streaming Content*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100811/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_netflix_movie_streaming


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100811/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_netflix_movie_streaming


Nice!!! Our DVD player has been on the fritz, so we just upgraded to a BlueRay player with Netflix streaming. It was only $30 or so more than a RoKu so why not add in BlueRay as well. Streaming is awesome but the selection currently is rather poor. I can't wait until Netflix has a majority of their stuff streaming. Ideally, I can't imagine why they will not have 100% streaming eventually. The quality is not DVD or BlueRay but I could care less. You can always still have them mail you the DVD or BR for movies with a lot of fx.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw a Blueray a couple of months ago that streamed netflix and Pandora, I was tempted to buy it. But then my frugal side showed up and talked me out of it. 

I just hope Netflix's prices don't increase because of paying out more royalties.


----------



## hammer (Aug 11, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Nice!!! Our DVD player has been on the fritz, so we just upgraded to a BlueRay player with Netflix streaming. It was only $30 or so more than a RoKu so why not add in BlueRay as well. Streaming is awesome but the selection currently is rather poor. I can't wait until Netflix has a majority of their stuff streaming. Ideally, I can't imagine why they will not have 100% streaming eventually. The quality is not DVD or BlueRay but I could care less. You can always still have them mail you the DVD or BR for movies with a lot of fx.


I get Netflix streaming on my son's XBox 360...agree on the poor selection but the picture quality is pretty decent on the HD offerings.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 23, 2010)

*Quarantine*

Decent zombie/house of horror flick, starring Jennifer Carpenter (Dexter's sister in _Dexter_). With some very suspenseful moments, it's a real splatfest shot in first person POV but the camera stays relatively stable (unlike the nauseating _Cloverfield_). It's a remake of a Spanish film called _[rec]_. Enjoy with a nice Chianti!  :smile:


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2010)

Lord, Save Us From Your Followers.  It looks at the "culture wars" in the US from a pretty evenhanded perspective.  Very good stuff.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just returned The Blind Side, not as good as the book. Date Night is in route.


----------



## Sky (Sep 9, 2010)

Recently purchased "Downfall"...the last ten days of Adolf Hitler.  In German with English subtitles.

The guy who plays Hitler is amazing (Bruno Gantz).  You may be familiar with the movie via the many You Tube Spoofs of Hitler's rants....(one about befriending Churchill on Facebook, pretty funny....original soundtrack with altered subtitles).

Anyway, historically accurate.  I had just finished reading Citizen Soldiers (Steven Ambrose) and The Last Battle (Cornelius Ryan) about the Battle of Berlin....so the movie sort of capped the whole thing.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 9, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Just returned The Blind Side, not as good as the book. Date Night is in route.




I'm thinking that there's no way Eat, Pray, Love can be as good as the book.  Thank you for the review of The Blind Side.  

Just returned Benjamin Button to NetFlix.  We don't watch many movies.  Next up is It's Complicated.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2010)

> "We are giving people more and more reason to stream instead of waiting to get their DVDs through the mail," Sarandos said



I'm one of those.   The quality isn't the greatest but the Netflix library is immense.   I will probably get rid of cable completely since the only thing I watch on TV is the Red Sox.

I have a Panasonic Blu Ray player with Netflix streaming and Pandora.   Other than my iPod and the occasional Blu Ray DVD, that's where all my content comes from these days.


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been very impressed with Netflix streaming on the Wii, which is only capable of standard def.  I watched the new Star Trek movie recently and was shocked at the good quality of the stream.  The user interface on the Wii is the best I've seen on any streaming device.

My GF has an early CRT HDTV set capable, it appears, to only accept an HD signal of 1080i. She bought an HD Roku player which, if set to HD, sends a 720p signal.  Her TV can't accept the signal.  So she has to have it set to SD, which is ok except for one thing.  It's a widescreen TV and, if the Roku is set to widescreen, the TV does this visual blipping thing every 30 seconds or so.  She can't tolerate that so she sets the player to non-widescreen, which presents a stretched image on a widescreen TV.  It drives me nuts to watch that.  I'd throw that TV through a window but it's so heavy I'd probably sprain something.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

Edd said:


> I've been very impressed with Netflix streaming on the Wii, which is only capable of standard def.  I watched the new Star Trek movie recently and was shocked at the good quality of the stream.  The user interface on the Wii is the best I've seen on any streaming device.



I've been happy with Netflix through the Wii too.  I don't think the quality of the picture is that great for the most part though, no worse than the average quality from our cable box, but that's not saying much.  We only have SD anyway so that's not too big of a deal to me.  Of course it depends on what else is using the internet connection while it's streaming.  I've jacked it all up by trying to download something big on my laptop while my kids are trying to watch a movie...


----------



## noski (Sep 9, 2010)

Just returned Chicago. The choreography was outstanding. Next up, It's Complicated.


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2010)

We stream Netflix through the TiVo. Very convenient, but the kid movie selection sucks for instant queue stuff.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2010)

I watched Showgirls on streaming Netflix last night.   One of the worst movies ever made but I think I'll watch it again tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> We stream Netflix through the TiVo. Very convenient, but the kid movie selection sucks for instant queue stuff.



Our kids are fairly easy when it comes to variety of selection, sometimes they'll even watch the same thing a few times in a row. :lol:  But, yeah, now that you mention it there's not too much recent-ish kid's movies on there.  Then again there's not too much recent-ish movies on the instant selection in general..


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I watched Showgirls on streaming Netflix last night.   One of the worst movies ever made but I think I'll watch it again tonight.


I didn't know that was on streaming now!

I love the independent films that I've discovered through streaming. Some interesting stuff out there...

Arrived in the mail today: Shutter Island and Martian Child.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Then again there's not too much recent-ish movies on the instant selection in general..



I'm looking at my streaming video history.   I've watched the following 2009 release movies:

Julie & Julia
Zombieland
TiMER
The Proposal
Surrogates
Men Who Stare at Goats
Did You Hear About the Morgans

I've also watched classics like:
Earth Girls are Easy
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the movie with Donald Sutherland, Rutger Hauer, and Pee Wee Herman)
Revenge of the Nerds

I wish the video quality was better but Netflix streaming content blows away anything on my cable feed


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I watched Showgirls on streaming Netflix last night.   One of the worst movies ever made but I think I'll watch it again tonight.



Elizabeth Berkley was smokin' hot!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I'm looking at my streaming video history.   I've watched the following 2009 release movies:
> 
> Julie & Julia
> Zombieland
> ...



Maybe I just rely too much on what my wife puts in the instant viewing queue...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Maybe I just rely too much on what my wife puts in the instant viewing queue...



Yeah, how many times can you watch "Sleepless in Seattle" and "Forest Gump"?


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, how many times can you watch "Sleepless in Seattle" and "Forest Gump"?



Bite me. I don't watch that crap. :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Bite me. I don't watch that crap. :uzi:



Forrest Gump is a great movie.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Forrest Gump is a great movie.



It is.... but it's painfully long. I sat through it once and that was enough.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Bite me. I don't watch that crap. :uzi:



OK, so what are your top 5 all time movies?


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 9, 2010)

Sky said:


> Recently purchased "Downfall"...the last ten days of Adolf Hitler.  In German with English subtitles.
> 
> The guy who plays Hitler is amazing (Bruno Gantz).  You may be familiar with the movie via the many You Tube Spoofs of Hitler's rants....(one about befriending Churchill on Facebook, pretty funny....original soundtrack with altered subtitles).
> 
> Anyway, historically accurate.  I had just finished reading Citizen Soldiers (Steven Ambrose) and The Last Battle (Cornelius Ryan) about the Battle of Berlin....so the movie sort of capped the whole thing.



I wondered what movie those You Tube clips were from. Just added that to my queue. 

I'm a big fan of Stephen Ambrose, I haven't read that one yet though. May have to pick it up.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> OK, so what are your top 5 all time movies?



In no particular order...

What Dreams May Come
Better Off Dead
Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (Gene Wilder rules as Willy Wonka!)
A Christmas Story
Serendipity (alright, you got me... a chick flick)


----------



## Sky (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> OK, so what are your top 5 all time movies?



Hmm....
Jacob's Ladder
The Usual Suspects
Jacob the Liar
The Fifth Element
Apollo 13 (meh...lots of good movies that come close tto making the list...but I'm committed to my top four)


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I'm looking at my streaming video history.   I've watched the following 2009 release movies:
> 
> Julie & Julia
> Zombieland
> ...


We just watched Surrogates last weekend. I really enjoyed it. Could have been even better, though. But I was not expecting much so I was really surprised.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2010)

severine said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> What Dreams May Come
> Better Off Dead
> ...



I like Serendipity.   Kate Beckensale is incredibly hot!   Of course, she's way better in leather as a vampire in the Underworld movies.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 9, 2010)

Top 5
Caddy Shack hands down #1
Animal House
Good Fellas
It's a Wonderful Life
Christmas Vacation


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anybody watched Fire on the Mountain? Pretty good documentary about the 10th Mountain Division.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy sh*t, Sev.  "What Dreams May Come?"  That movie is just too disturbing for me.  I'm probably way too much into escapism.  My kids have memorized "Forest Gump."  I can't imagine a world where someone's only seen it once.  :wink:

Top 5?  Don't know if I could do it, but I can say...in no particular order...except for the first three:

The Commitments (You have to watch it a few times to understand everything they say)
Arthur
Gone With the Wind
A River Runs Through It
All the Godfathers, but most particularly 1
The Usual Suspects
Diner
Caddyshack
The Breakfast Club
The Depahted

I really liked Benjamin Button...that's about as recent as I get...Something about Mary...lol...Shrek...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, how many times can you watch "Sleepless in Seattle" and "Forest Gump"?





severine said:


> Bite me. I don't watch that crap. :uzi:



LOL...Bite ME...I watch that crap on occasion!!  ; - )


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Holy sh*t, Sev.  "What Dreams May Come?"  That movie is just too disturbing for me.  I'm probably way too much into escapism.


But it's so beautiful. The scenery in the movie (granted, CGI) is breath-taking. And the idea of him going to hell and back to save his wife. I know it's disturbing, but it's pretty romantic, too. 



WakeboardMom said:


> Commitments (You have to watch it a few times to understand everything they say)


I had to _read_ it for Contemporary Irish Lit. There's another one after it, "The Snapper," that I also read (and there's a bad movie version of that). I did not read the last in the trilogy but I guess it's a sad one.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2010)

My favorite obscure movies:

The Triplets of Belleville - Best animated movie ever
Hard Boiled - The best of the Chow Yun Fat / John Woo Hong Kong guns & ammo movies.   Must be watched in Cantonese
Kung Fu Hustle - Hugely funny.   Again, must be watched in Cantonese with subtitles.   Shaolin Soccer is a great Stephen Chow movie, too.
The Evil Dead, Army of Darkness - Sam Raimi / Bruce Campbell B movies


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

has anyone tried the Netflix streaming to a WII?


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> has anyone tried the Netflix streaming to a WII?



I think that was mentioned in the thread already. We use Netflix streaming to Wii on a near-daily basis. Works well and can't beat the convenience (especially in our case where we only have basic cable so we don't have on-demand options otherwise). The picture quality isn't as good as a DVD, of course, but generally it's no worse than regular cable for us. Granted, we don't have an HDTV so YMMV.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

severine said:


> I think that was mentioned in the thread already.



my bad, i think streaming and assume PC.. limited thinking on my part.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

severine said:


> I think that was mentioned in the thread already. We use Netflix streaming to Wii on a near-daily basis.



LOL - yeah, i see now that Brain mentioned it YESTEREAY!  i guess i was distracted by the Elizabeth Berkly picture just below his post.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> LOL - yeah, i see now that Brain mentioned it YESTEREAY!  i guess i was distracted by the Elizabeth Berkly picture just below his post.



I can see how that would be a distraction....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> has anyone tried the Netflix streaming to a WII?



No, it can't be done.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I have a Panasonic Blu Ray player with Netflix streaming and Pandora.   Other than my iPod and the occasional Blu Ray DVD, that's where all my content comes from these days.



We just got the net-enabled blu-ray last week or so. I like it, and streaming NetFlix is good. I just wish you could browse through it, too, instead of having to add movies from a computer, then going in. Not that big of a hassle, really, but it does come in to play when accounting for the laziness factor.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> my bad, i think streaming and assume PC.. limited thinking on my part.



I stream from my Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu Ray player.   You can buy them on Amazon right now for $117.45 with free shipping.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> We just got the net-enabled blu-ray last week or so. I like it, and streaming NetFlix is good. I just wish you could browse through it, too, instead of having to add movies from a computer, then going in. Not that big of a hassle, really, but it does come in to play when accounting for the laziness factor.



It doesn't have at least some of the selections to browse? Through Wii, it has pre-determined categories with 15 or so movies to browse in each, plus it adds categories based on your viewing history. Granted, it's not the full offering to browse, but we have picked quite a few that way, in addition to the 94 or so movies currently in the queue.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 10, 2010)

Not that I've found, it doesn't. When I open the NetFlix app, it just goes to movies in the streaming queue, no options for anything else.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> No, it can't be done.



thanks smartass.. ;-)


now i have to figure out how to get it working.. i don't use the wii much at all


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> thanks smartass.. ;-)
> 
> 
> now i have to figure out how to get it working.. i don't use the wii much at all



You have to order a free disc from Netflix first. Then you put that in like it's a game and go from there... Obviously, the Wii has to already be on your wireless internet network at home, too.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> thanks smartass.. ;-)



No problem! :beer:



gmcunni said:


> now i have to figure out how to get it working.. i don't use the wii much at all



This:



severine said:


> You have to order a free disc from Netflix first. Then you put that in like it's a game and go from there... Obviously, the Wii has to already be on your wireless internet network at home, too.



If my wife can figure it out then you should have no problem Gary.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If my wife can figure it out then you should have no problem Gary.



oh snap!


i just ordered the dvd.. seems like it should be a downloadable option rather than having to receive the DVD but whatever.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> oh snap!
> 
> 
> i just ordered the dvd.. seems like it should be a downloadable option rather than having to receive the DVD but whatever.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Edd (Sep 10, 2010)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the reason you have to use a disc with a Wii and PS3 is because Microsoft, with their Xbox, has a contract with Netflix giving them some degree of exclusivity as a streaming device.  Having to use the disc with the other 2 systems serves to make the Xbox the only gaming platform where you simply have to turn it on and stream without the burden of loading the disc.

I have a 40" Samsung HDTV and a pretty good eye for video and the streaming here is certainly DVD quality.  Of course there are a number of factors involved in the qulity of the stream.  Living alone I'm not competing for bandwidth and I sense the load on Comcast's system is light in my area compared to some others.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2010)

Edd said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the reason you have to use a disc with a Wii and PS3 is because Microsoft, with their Xbox, has a contract with Netflix giving them some degree of exclusivity as a streaming device.  Having to use the disc with the other 2 systems serves to make the Xbox the only gaming platform where you simply have to turn it on and stream without the burden of loading the disc.



i've never heard this but sounds like something micsoft would pull... they'll probably buy netflix soon so they can corner the market on streaming and cut out wii + ps3 users.


anyone know if streaming on Xbox is better/worse/same (quality) as Wii? also do they offer high def vs. stand def options?  we never hooked the wii up to hd cuz the graphics just aren't that sophisticated.


----------



## Edd (Sep 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> anyone know if streaming on Xbox is better/worse/same (quality) as Wii? also do they offer high def vs. stand def options?  we never hooked the wii up to hd cuz the graphics just aren't that sophisticated.



Xbox and PS3 are HD devices so they should look better than the Wii as long as the stream is HD quality.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I stream from my Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu Ray player.   You can buy them on Amazon right now for $117.45 with free shipping.


We got the same one recently. Great product at a great price. I don't know how RoKu stays in business with their price point considering integration with other devices. I didn't ever really want a BlueRay player but for not much more than a RoKu, why not?


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2010)

"Shutter Island"--WTF???


----------



## Geoff (Sep 11, 2010)

severine said:


> "Shutter Island"--WTF???



I'm a Leonardo diCaprio hater.   He has landed some good roles but I think he is a poor actor.   Besides, this movie won't have chicks in leather with swords or guns & ammo.   What's the point?


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I'm a Leonardo diCaprio hater.   He has landed some good roles but I think he is a poor actor.   Besides, this movie won't have chicks in leather with swords or guns & ammo.   What's the point?


:lol: I'm not a fan but it's interesting to see him in different roles. That's 2 in a row that I've seen in these movies that really mess with your mind.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 11, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I'm a Leonardo diCaprio hater.   He has landed some good roles but I think he is a poor actor.   Besides, this movie won't have chicks in leather with swords or guns & ammo.   What's the point?


I used to be a hater. But his last half dozen or so movies have been absolute gold and I am now looking forward to seeing more from him. Inception, Shutter Island, Blood Diamond, Revolutionary Road, Body of Lies, The Departed. All exceptional movies. All staring DiCaprio. All quality acting. He got big with chick flick girlie movies but he has been on a tear lately with quality flicks. Probably one of the hottest actors in Hollywood in terms of consecutive great films without a dud.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 11, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol: I'm not a fan but it's interesting to see him in different roles. That's 2 in a row that I've seen in these movies that really mess with your mind.


I wouldn't say either Shutter Island nor Inception were "mess with your mind" movies. Inception was pretty damn transparent with what was going on. Shutter Island was just plain obvious pretty much from the get go.


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I wouldn't say either Shutter Island nor Inception were "mess with your mind" movies. Inception was pretty damn transparent with what was going on. Shutter Island was just plain obvious pretty much from the get go.


They both could have gone a few ways... At least, that was my humble opinion during the viewing of those films.


----------



## Bumpsis (Sep 12, 2010)

*question on Netflix streaming to Wii*

Those of you who get good results with this method, what's your internet connection?

I connect to Netflix through my Wii OK, but it takes forever to load up the film and then every 5 minutes or less, it stops to buffer some more.

I suspect that by broadband connection just is not up to the task, or perhaps my modem signal is too weak - the modem is upstairs and tv/Wii downstairs.

When I choose to watch a movie on my computer (connected through wire to my modem), it's working OK - mostly.

Last Netflix movie seen - Last King of Scotland. Rather dark, but a great movie.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 12, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> Those of you who get good results with this method, what's your internet connection?
> 
> I connect to Netflix through my Wii OK, but it takes forever to load up the film and then every 5 minutes or less, it stops to buffer some more.
> 
> ...



I have a Comcast cable modem.   I run Cat5 Ethernet to my Panasonic Blu Ray player that streams Netflix.   Maybe one out of 10 streaming movies glitches at some point during the movie.   My most common problem is a "movie temporarily unavailable, try later" error.   Netflix streams from Akami server farms.  Those can get congested at peak viewing hours.

Streaming will usually work better over hard-wired Ethernet than over WiFi.   Some home routers are prone to glitch once in a while.   It's luck of the draw whether you have contention on your broadband network.


----------



## Edd (Sep 12, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> Those of you who get good results with this method, what's your internet connection?
> 
> I connect to Netflix through my Wii OK, but it takes forever to load up the film and then every 5 minutes or less, it stops to buffer some more.
> 
> ...




I'm fairly sure the Wii only does wireless internet.  My Linksys router is only 6 feet or so from the Wii.  Netflix through this method is close to flawless at my place.

My Asus netbook, however, struggles with Netflix.  I've tried both wired and wireless with the same service / router that my Wii uses.  I've completed full movies with no buffering issues but it"s had issues half the time.

My gateway desktop (wired) runs Netflix as well as the Wii.


----------



## Bumpsis (Sep 12, 2010)

Edd said:


> I'm fairly sure the Wii only does wireless internet.  My Linksys router is only 6 feet or so from the Wii.  Netflix through this method is close to flawless at my place.
> 
> My Asus netbook, however, struggles with Netflix.  I've tried both wired and wireless with the same service / router that my Wii uses.  I've completed full movies with no buffering issues but it"s had issues half the time.
> 
> My gateway desktop (wired) runs Netflix as well as the Wii.



Perhaps it is then a weak signal due to the actual distance of my router from the Wii. When I take my laptop down to where the Wii is connected to the television, I'm running into low strenght signal on my laptop as well.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> Perhaps it is then a weak signal due to the actual distance of my router from the Wii. When I take my laptop down to where the Wii is connected to the television, I'm running into low strenght signal on my laptop as well.



That's probably it.  We have our Wii relatively close to our router (although it is on the other side of a brick facade wall) and we don't have the buffer problem unless someone else is using up the bandwidth for something else.  We have ATT DSL capped at 3.0Mbps.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Edd said:


> I'm fairly sure the Wii only does wireless internet.



There is an USB adapter that you can buy to hook it up directly...

http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Wii-USB-Enabled-Lan-Adapter/dp/B000WY8GW8


----------



## Geoff (Sep 13, 2010)

Comcast has removed all the rate limiters on the downstream.   Most of the time, I see numbers like this:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Comcast has removed all the rate limiters on the downstream.   Most of the time, I see numbers like this:



Pretty good.  I've definitely been tempted to switch to cable internet a few times.  We almost switched a couple of months back, I forget what made us not switch.  Our cable company still caps the download speed, but it's at 15Mbps (or 30Mbps if you want to pay more).


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Pretty good.  I've definitely been tempted to switch to cable internet a few times.  We almost switched a couple of months back, I forget what made us not switch.  Our cable company still caps the download speed, but it's at 15Mbps (or 30Mbps if you want to pay more).


Because Cablevision's site has some BS on it saying that whatever deal they had for internet wasn't available at our house....


----------



## Geoff (Sep 13, 2010)

I really should be eating my own cooking.  I'm running an Arris MTA here (DOCSIS 2.0 cable modem + telephone).   I should be running our Dory product that's a DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem + telephone + WiFi.   The field soak is in Boston so I should be able to run it.   I imagine I can get DOCSIS 3.0 as well.   80 megabit downstream would be pretty good bragging rights.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 13, 2010)

Currently have the BluRay connected to teh wireless router, which actually gets a lot of pauses. Had a really bad problem with audio sync until I did a software update. Wireless is ont eh other side of the room (20 feet, maybe) form the TV, but signal strength varies dramatically. So, we're going to move stuff around and hardwire ethernet between the office/modem and the living room/TV


----------



## Edd (Sep 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> There is an USB adapter that you can buy to hook it up directly...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Wii-USB-Enabled-Lan-Adapter/dp/B000WY8GW8



That's good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2010)

got my netflix DVD for wii today.  unfortunately the wii is hooked up for standard def only and the video looked like crap.  tried the xbox (my son has xbox live gold account, which is required) and that is hooked up for high def, video looked great.  Jake said we could use is account for videos as long as we asked first :roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Jake said we could use is account for videos as long as we asked first :roll:



Well, he certainly wouldn't want to lose any Wii-cred just because his parents watched a "The Nanny" marathon.

Fran Drescher is hot.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 15, 2010)

*North Face (Nordwand)*

From rottentomatoes: "Very likely the best movie ever made about mountain climbing, with some barbed commentary on life under Nazism."  (It's set in 1936 during the run up to the Berlin Olympics.) 
"This white-knuckle adventure is a literal and metaphoric cliff-hanger that gets a spectacular foothold on an unforgiving mountain."  German subtitles.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 15, 2010)

invictus just arrived


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> invictus just arrived


Saw it...

Well done movie IMO...just didn't keep my attention though.


----------



## AngryHugo (Sep 15, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> invictus just arrived





hammer said:


> Saw it...
> 
> Well done movie IMO...just didn't keep my attention though.



it's tough to take 5'6" Matt Damon as a 6'3" 225 lb rugby player

Oldboy just showed up here (violent Korean revenge film), but I'm pretty certain we saw it already...  :-?


----------



## legalskier (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't wait for this to come out-


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 16, 2010)

The Hurt Locker is sitting on my coffee table waiting to be watched. Also started watching "Dead Like Me".  Actually a much better series than I was expecting. (and Mandy Patkinkin is great in it)


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> The Hurt Locker is sitting on my coffee table waiting to be watched. Also started watching "Dead Like Me".  Actually a much better series than I was expecting. (and Mandy Patkinkin is great in it)


When I was up a lot at night with my son (when he was a baby), I got hooked on "Dead Like Me" reruns at 2AM on Sat nights. Great series!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 16, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed Dead Like Me. Well done series.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 21, 2010)

*Riding Giants*

The story of big wave surfing. Fantastic surfing porn. They even incorporate some _snowboard_ ideas (hint- look at his feet).
Loved the soundtrack too. Dick Dale's surf guitar never sounded so good.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2010)

Been watching 30 Rock. About 1/2 way through Season 2.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2010)

on a related note - blockbuster declares bankruptcy.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ytech_gadg/20100923/tc_ytech_gadg/ytech_gadg_tc3702/print


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2010)

Our IT guy turned me on the "The IT Crowd"
First season is a little rough, 2nd season is getting smoother.
PRetty funny, much of it.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 23, 2010)

Strictly Sexual was actually very good...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2010)

just finished "Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story" -  odd movie but i liked it.  good cameos


----------



## gladerider (Oct 20, 2010)

prince of persia - liked it


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2010)

_Human Centipede_ arrived today. Won't get to watch it for at least 2 more nights though.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 20, 2010)

I streamed "Man from Earth" on Netflix the other day.   The premise of the movie is that a human has managed to walk the earth for the last 14,000 years.   It's the worst quality video I've ever streamed from Netflix but one of the most interesting.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 20, 2010)

Was in my queue, but watched Kick Ass on the plane last week. Not what I expected, but I really liked it- much better than I thought it would be. Much darker, too.


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 23, 2010)

riding giants. BIG wave surfing. holy f*&k.


----------



## severine (Oct 23, 2010)

_Diary of the Dead_. Interesting approach to the genre. Acting wasn't so hot, but it's not expected to be.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2010)

28 Days and 28 Weeks on airplanes this week.  Zombie movies rule!


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2010)

_Human Centipede_ was pretty gross. Didn't expect it to be a great film considering what I had heard about it, but curiosity got the best of me so we checked it out. I prefer _Frozen_, if that's any indication.


----------



## hammer (Oct 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> 28 Days and 28 Weeks on airplanes this week.  Zombie movies rule!


Main thing I like about these movies is that the idea of a rage virus is more believable...but I'd have to admit the old George Romero movies are so campy that they can be quite entertaining.


----------



## hammer (Oct 25, 2010)

gladerider said:


> prince of persia - liked it


I wanted to like this one but I just didn't...action scenes were good (in part thanks to CGI).


----------



## Geoff (Oct 25, 2010)

hammer said:


> Main thing I like about these movies is that the idea of a rage virus is more believable...but I'd have to admit the old George Romero movies are so campy that they can be quite entertaining.



I prefer Milla Jovovich in the Resident Evil movies but that has nothing to do with believable.   

Zombieland is one of the better movies I've seen this year.   It totally appeals to my sense of humor.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Zombieland is one of the better movies I've seen this year.   It totally appeals to my sense of humor.



the whole billy murry thing cracked me up.


----------



## hammer (Oct 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I prefer Milla Jovovich in the Resident Evil movies but that has nothing to do with believable.
> 
> Zombieland is one of the better movies I've seen this year.   It totally appeals to my sense of humor.


Zombieland is on my instant queue, definitely want to see again...


----------



## noski (Oct 29, 2010)

Death at a Funeral (2007 British version) was pretty entertaining. Not the funniest movie I have ever seen (I leave that honor to Airplane! or any Mel Brooks movie), but still several laugh-out-loud sections.


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2010)

Watched _28 Weeks Later_ last night. Gross! While watching it, I had the brilliant idea (or so I thought)--that there needed to be a zombie ski movie. I thought it was original--it's not. Check out _Dead Snow_. It's available for instant viewing and is now in the queue.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2010)

severine said:
			
		

> I had the brilliant idea (or so I thought)--that there needed to be a zombie ski movie. I thought it was original--it's not. Check out _Dead Snow_. It's available for instant viewing and is now in the queue.



Turns out that its not really a ski movie (there's only mention of one character supposedly skiing), nor is it in English. Still not too bad if you enjoy zombie movies and don't mind reading subtitles...


----------



## Edd (Oct 31, 2010)

No disc needed to stream on the Wii (or PS3) anymore.  They also improved the software on the Wii so that you can search for flicks by title.  Pretty sweet.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2010)

Edd said:


> No disc needed to stream on the Wii (or PS3) anymore.  They also improved the software on the Wii so that you can search for flicks by title.  Pretty sweet.



Thanks, I didn't realize that we could search by title on the Wii now.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize that we could search by title on the Wii now.



Just updated my Blu-Ray, and it seraches by title now, too. Massive improvement. Huge.


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2010)

Searching is included on the xBox 360 as well.  Just had a recent system update so I'm not sure if the search function was there before or just added.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 2, 2010)

Watched most of 2012 last night. Easily the worst movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 2, 2010)

Watched a few more episodes of Season 2 of the Tudors. (up at 3:15 a.m. due to leg pain)
I really like the show.  Some good acting.  Peter O'Toole as the pope was a good cast IMHO. Not sure I love how they portrayed Thomas Tallis.


----------



## noski (Nov 3, 2010)

*The Family Stone*

Just sent back The Family Stone. We actually quite enjoyed it. Sarah Jessica Parker (I really liked how she portrayed her shallow character), Diane Keaton, Craig T.Nelson, other names. Light hearted, funny, poignant.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Watched most of 2012 last night. Easily the worst movie I've seen in a while.



GI Joe fits that slot for me. Wasn't expecting much, got even less.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 3, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> GI Joe fits that slot for me. Wasn't expecting much, got even less.



I heard that was really bad. I almost watched that a couple of weeks ago but I decided to watch paint dry instead.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> I heard that was really bad. I almost watched that a couple of weeks ago but I decided to watch paint dry instead.



The chicks aren't even very hot.
I mean, not that I'd kick them out of bed for eating crackers, but still. Hasbro did not find another Megan Fox.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2010)

Bitch Slap - the acting amd story can be a little tough to watch, but the scenery isn't too bad.


----------



## Edd (Nov 9, 2010)

Warren Miller's Dynasty.  I don't usually love his films as ski movies go but this was better than average for sure.

Netflix streaming has a good handful of ski flicks, mostly WM but it's nice for a quick fix.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2010)

I tried to watch Angelina Jolie's first movie "Cyborg 2" from when she was 18 but I fell asleep and woke up for the last 2 minutes of the movie.  I'll give it another try.   I also watched her in "Hackers" recently.   They're awful movies but it satisfies my curiousity about what she looked like in her early movies.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I tried to watch Angelina Jolie's first movie "Cyborg 2" from when she was 18 but I fell asleep and woke up for the last 2 minutes of the movie.  I'll give it another try.   I also watched her in "Hackers" recently.   They're awful movies but it satisfies my curiousity about what she looked like in her early movies.



Gia's the only way to go if you want to watch an Angelina Jolie movie. :flag:


----------



## Geoff (Nov 9, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Gia's the only way to go if you want to watch an Angelina Jolie movie. :flag:



Gia isn't on streaming video yet.  Until Netflix streaming made it easy to take a look at bad movies, the oldest Angelina Jolie movie I'd ever seen was Bone Collector.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2010)

Watching "When Harry Met Sally" on streaming right now. I <3 that movie!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 11, 2010)

Recent streaming titles:

Pandorum - A zombie movie, more or less, set in space in the future.   The chick was pretty hot...   some German actress with a D-cup in her first English-speaking film.   OK entertainment.   I'll watch it again some time.

Spread - Anne Heche takes unemployed bum/gigalo Ashten Kutcher in as her boy toy and spreads.   I guess it's a slap at Demi Moore.      It was barely watchable and that's because there was enough exposed flesh from other actresses who appear as quick flings in it that I couldn't quite banish it forever with the remote  control.


Oh yeah, I also saw Toy Story 3 on DVD.   I thought it was in the bottom third of the 11 Pixar titles.   I own pretty much all of the rest of them but I have no interest in buying this one.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 11, 2010)

Is anyone else as bad as me when it comes to returning the movies? I received The Hangover and School for Scoundrels on Sept 30 and I just mailed them back today. 

Both were good movies, The Hangover was funnier but School for Scoundrels was good too. Typical Billy Bob type roll.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Is anyone else as bad as me when it comes to returning the movies? I received The Hangover and School for Scoundrels on Sept 30 and I just mailed them back today.
> 
> Both were good movies, The Hangover was funnier but School for Scoundrels was good too. Typical Billy Bob type roll.


We have 2 DVDs that have been sitting around for 2-3 weeks now. Don't always have the time to get to the DVDs...


----------



## Euler (Nov 11, 2010)

I watched _Babies_ a few nights ago.  I LOLed....a LOT!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 12, 2010)

severine said:


> We have 2 DVDs that have been sitting around for 2-3 weeks now. Don't always have the time to get to the DVDs...



I have Role Models and Avatar coming next, hopefully those wont sit around too long.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 12, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Is anyone else as bad as me when it comes to returning the movies? I received The Hangover and School for Scoundrels on Sept 30 and I just mailed them back today.
> 
> Both were good movies, The Hangover was funnier but School for Scoundrels was good too. Typical Billy Bob type roll.



I am MISERABLE at returning them.  I had 3 dvd's sitting here since August. Finally watched them all. They were replaced with  Ninja Assassins (which I have yet to watch), The Book of Eli, and The Nightmare on Elm Street.

First - the New Nightmare.  B- at best. Easily the only saving grace was Jackie Earle Haley who I thought did a great job as Freddie.  The story was weak.  It lost a lot of the suspense and humor that made the original so great.  Still, a solid watch for Halloween.

Then there is "The Book of Eli".  It was released around the same time as Legion. Most people said it was significantly better and Denzel was a real badass.  Legion (which was EASILY one of the worst movies I have seen in the theater) was no story, all action.  "Eli" tried real hard and I think, deep down, had a credible storyline.  Several plot issues got to me. The acting wasn't bad. (Mila Kunis is hot)  And the first true fight scene was great.  It just was missing...something. I don't know.  The GF read a lot of subtext in it and I can see where she would get it.  You'd have to see it to understand.  I say B+.  Will I own it? No.  Should you see it? Eh. I think there is better stuff to watch right now.

Up next - Hot Tub Time Machine and Battlestar Gallactica


----------



## noski (Nov 15, 2010)

Euler said:


> I watched _Babies_ a few nights ago.  I LOLed....a LOT!



Conversely, I watched "Grown Ups" yesterday on an 11 hour bus ride from New Brunswick, and also LOL'ed a lot.... Adam Sandler, Kevin James, Chris Rock, Rob Schneider, David Spade.


----------



## severine (Nov 22, 2010)

Membership change: they will have a unlimited streaming-only (no DVDs) option for $7.99/month. The 2-DVD + unlimited streaming plan is going up from $13.99 to $14.99/month. Thinking of ditching the DVDs... we're not too good about keeping up with watching them anyway and could save money this way.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 23, 2010)

severine said:


> Membership change: they will have a unlimited streaming-only (no DVDs) option for $7.99/month. The 2-DVD + unlimited streaming plan is going up from $13.99 to $14.99/month. Thinking of ditching the DVDs... we're not too good about keeping up with watching them anyway and could save money this way.


I saw that email. I may go down to 2 DVDs. Since we got a BR player with streaming capabilities, we watch far fewer DVDs than we used to. It is not unusual for a DVD to sit around for over a month before we get to it. And it has been a long time since we ran out of DVDs to watch until the next shipment (probably last time that happened was before we got streaming via the BR player). 

That and I think just in principle I want to not give Netflix more money for 3 DVDs. The bump was pretty substantial, IMO, and we are not getting any better service for the price increase. It seems like we are being punished to allow Netflix to create a non-DVD option at the 3 DVD unlimited price point. It is going up $3 whereas the 2 DVD option is only going up $1. Why the price difference? I'll drop down to two unlimited and it will be cheaper than currently at $16.99. If they only went up a buck like the 2DVD plan, I might not care.


----------



## Edd (Nov 23, 2010)

I wish they'd speed up the process of converting all content to streaming.  I'm not sure that this is actually happening anyway.  You'd think they would just automatically put all new incoming content onto the streaming selections but this is not the case.

I remember reading that Netflix is planning to go all streaming by the year 2030.


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2010)

Edd said:


> I wish they'd speed up the process of converting all content to streaming.  I'm not sure that this is actually happening anyway.  You'd think they would just automatically put all new incoming content onto the streaming selections but this is not the case.
> 
> I remember reading that Netflix is planning to go all streaming by the year 2030.



Probably agreements with the movie studios are dictating this process. Sort of like how Netflix and Redbox sometimes have to wait to release a movie for DVD rental even though it's available to purchase on DVD.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 23, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That and I think just in principle I want to not give Netflix more money for 3 DVDs. The bump was pretty substantial, IMO, and we are not getting any better service for the price increase. It seems like we are being punished to allow Netflix to create a non-DVD option at the 3 DVD unlimited price point. It is going up $3 whereas the 2 DVD option is only going up $1. Why the price difference? I'll drop down to two unlimited and it will be cheaper than currently at $16.99. If they only went up a buck like the 2DVD plan, I might not care.



I agree . We're currently on the 3 DVD plan and we also decided to go down to the 2 DVD plan due to the increase. 
I just looked at my queue, there are 19 movies and only 4 are available with streaming. I checked this a few months ago and it was about the same ratio. Not too much is available on streaming. Are people limiting their viewing just to streaming? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I agree . We're currently on the 3 DVD plan and we also decided to go down to the 2 DVD plan due to the increase.
> I just looked at my queue, there are 19 movies and only 4 are available with streaming. I checked this a few months ago and it was about the same ratio. Not too much is available on streaming. Are people limiting their viewing just to streaming? I find that hard to believe.



I don't watch very much TV to begin with...just too damn busy. But since we only have basic cable, what's on streaming is a treat for us. We don't get to watch the TV shows on there (even though they're past seasons, they're new to us!). We've had 2 DVDs sitting for the last month, but have watched something on streaming almost daily. Works for me!


----------



## Edd (Nov 23, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> Are people limiting their viewing just to streaming? I find that hard to believe.



I'm trying like hell.  Stupid Dexter season 3....


----------



## mondeo (Nov 23, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I agree . We're currently on the 3 DVD plan and we also decided to go down to the 2 DVD plan due to the increase.
> I just looked at my queue, there are 19 movies and only 4 are available with streaming. I checked this a few months ago and it was about the same ratio. Not too much is available on streaming. Are people limiting their viewing just to streaming? I find that hard to believe.


Don't think I've gotten a new DVD in a month or so. Too lazy. Streaming, just boot up the XBox and go. There's still enough available online to keep me fairly content, and I can pick what I want to watch right then instead of predicting what I feel like a few days in advance.

Last watch was WM's Dynasty.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 25, 2010)

*Scott Pilgrim vs the World*

Very unusual but very entertaining.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 25, 2010)

I have officially dropped down to 2 DVDs at a time. The only way I can see the price hike benefiting Netflix is that they won't have as many people like me sitting on DVDs for a long period of time without watching them. Otherwise, we will be watching the same amount of movies and Netflix gets $2/month less than they used to get out of me. I don't know if having to retain fewer DVDs will off set folks like me dropping to a cheaper plan. Perhaps it is a win-win. As more and more stuff goes watch instant, we'll be watching fewer and fewer DVDs. I can't wait until everything goes Instant and we only get DVDs for high end special effect type movies.

Speaking of hoarding DVDs for months without watching them, we finally watch Invictus last night. Great movie up until the last 15 or so minutes when it got really boring. Nothing is worse than a director trying to make something suspenseful when it is really very much the opposite. Sorry Clint, you had me for the first 1:15 or so of the movie. 15 minutes of slow mo is kind of ridiculous. Or at least it felt like that. Morgan Freeman rules!


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2010)

Last night, we watched "Zombie Strippers" and "Group Sex". It was a night full of women stripping...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 26, 2010)

severine said:


> last night, we watched "zombie strippers" and "group sex". It was a night full of women stripping...



tmi


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this?

http://act.boldprogressives.org/sign/petition_netflix/?source=fbc&referring_akid=.690581.BqSFLv


> The New York Times just reported that Comcast will block Netflix unless a new fee is paid to Comcast! Tell the FCC to stop this abuse of power and protect the open Internet!



It popped up on my Facebook feed from a few people.  Sounds kinda effed up...


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2010)

Been watching bits of The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus...seems like a "typical" Terry Gilliam flick.  Last movie that Heath Ledger was in.


----------



## Edd (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Has anyone else seen this?
> 
> http://act.boldprogressives.org/sign/petition_netflix/?source=fbc&referring_akid=.690581.BqSFLv
> 
> ...




Agreed.  I signed the petition.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 30, 2010)

Geoff said:


> tmi



I think you mean "TTIUWOP"


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 30, 2010)

Edd said:


> Agreed.  I signed the petition.



Also signed and posted to FB.

While home sick yesterday, I watched season 4 of 24 (more than half of it) as well as Hot Tub Time Machine.  Loved both.  Can't wait to get home and watch the next few episodes.  

Next up: Kick-Ass and Battlestar Gallactica the mini-series.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Has anyone else seen this?
> 
> http://act.boldprogressives.org/sign/petition_netflix/?source=fbc&referring_akid=.690581.BqSFLv
> 
> ...


From Comcast's perspective, Netflix is profiting from the infrastructure Comcast has put in place and maintains.

Not sure where I stand on net neutrality. It's not nearly as neutral as its proponents would suggest.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

mondeo said:


> From Comcast's perspective, Netflix is profiting from the infrastructure Comcast has put in place and maintains.
> 
> Not sure where I stand on net neutrality. It's not nearly as neutral as its proponents would suggest.



That infrastructure is paid for by it's subscribers.  Lots of companies make money over the internet, should they all be paying fees to the ISPs??


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That infrastructure is paid for by it's subscribers.  Lots of companies make money over the internet, should they all be paying fees to the ISPs??



i already pay my cable provider for internet access.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 30, 2010)

just picked up a ethernet to usb adapter, hooking up to stream thru the wii.....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i already pay my cable provider for internet access.



Exactly my point.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just picked up a ethernet to usb adapter, hooking up to stream thru the wii.....



Did you experience problems using WiFi, or are you just hoping to get better performance?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 30, 2010)

didnt know the wii was wifi/wireless...i do have a wireless router in the house...just pull up the Wii home screen and access thru that??  thought it had to be hard wired...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> didnt know the wii was wifi/wireless...i do have a wireless router in the house...just pull up the Wii home screen and access thru that??  thought it had to be hard wired...



As far as I know they're all WiFi, ours is.  It's been a while since I set ours up, but it was pretty straight forward.  IIRC there's a Settings or Configuration icon at the bottom of the Home Screen that you use to get into the setup screen.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Exactly my point.



what's next, taxing my porn?


----------



## Edd (Nov 30, 2010)

Pretty sure hardwiring isn't even an option.  Never was.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

Edd said:


> Pretty sure hardwiring isn't even an option.  Never was.



Its not an option without an USB to Ethernet adapter.  I'm fairly sure they make one specifically for the Wii.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Its not an option without an USB to Ethernet adapter.  I'm fairly sure they make one specifically for the Wii.



http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=4341670229&ref=pd_sl_8z6da77ob2_b


----------



## Edd (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=4341670229&ref=pd_sl_8z6da77ob2_b



Weird.  I'm too lazy to go through this thread but I think you and I have had this conversation already.  I'm going prematurely senile.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

Edd said:


> Weird.  I'm too lazy to go through this thread but I think you and I have had this conversation already.  I'm going prematurely senile.



I was thinking the same thing, though I couldn't remember who I had the discussion with...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 30, 2010)

Streaming video over WiFi often causes problems.   If it's at all practical, it's always better to use copper.   If you're using WiFi, at least make sure everything is the newer 'n' stuff.   'g' home routers can drop a lot of packets.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 30, 2010)

I watched "Cashback" last night on Netflix streaming video.   I really liked it.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2010)

mondeo said:


> From Comcast's perspective, Netflix is profiting from the infrastructure Comcast has put in place and maintains.


What a bunch of BS. By that measure, every company on the internet is profiting on Comcast's back when a user of Comcast service buys stuff online (or even browses a page using Google AdSense). Phone companies never complained that their customers were abusing their services when they called 800 telephone numbers to do mail order over the phone before the internet, right? Same thing here....


----------



## Geoff (Nov 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> What a bunch of BS. By that measure, every company on the internet is profiting on Comcast's back when a user of Comcast service buys stuff online (or even browses a page using Google AdSense). Phone companies never complained that their customers were abusing their services when they called 800 telephone numbers to do mail order over the phone before the internet, right? Same thing here....



Comcast has to give their customers a compelling reason to take their On Demand video product rather than simply stream Netflix over the top.   

The Comcast free On Demand HD selections are really limited.   The quality of the video feed is much better than Netflix but they simply don't offer enough content.

If I could stream sports over the internet (Red Sox and Patriots), I'd ditch the video part of Comcast completely.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2010)

Geoff said:


> If I could stream sports over the internet (Red Sox and Patriots), I'd ditch the video part of Comcast completely.


I CAN NOT WAIT until that day comes. I ditched television/cable eight years ago. Netflix has been great but I still need to go out to bars to catch games. I'd love to buy, say, an online season pass to watch all the Bruins games online. I'd pay good money for that. I'd pay more than what they get for Center Ice just for the Bs only.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2010)

I just mailed back 3 movies yesterday.   I'm now really annoyed that Netflix delays any "good" new movie release for 30 days.   I'd like to be able to watch a DVD on release day #1 and be able to buy it while it's on sale if I want it in my collection.   That saves an awful lot of buying mistakes.   

My Panasonic Blu Ray player just auto-updated itsself.  I can now stream Walmart's Vudu and Amazon movies.   If you want to watch high def, Vudu is really expensive.   I'm better off waiting until I can pick up the Blu Ray versions when they get cheap 6 months after release.   I might stream my free trial offer movie just to try it out but $5.00 for a 24 hour HD rental is rediculous.   I've purchased some DVDs and Blu Ray movies recently on Amazon and they seem to include the streaming video feed of the movie for free.   I'll have to check that out, too.

My most recent Netflix streaming movie:
Cherry 2000  -  A post-apocalyptic movie where some guy gets his really hot humanoid robot sex toy wet and fries it.   He hires Melanie Griffith as a female Mel Gibson Road Warrior character to get him a replacement out in the badlands that are supposedly in the desert east of LA.   It's a really bad B movie but still fun to watch.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2010)

"*The Disappearance of Alice Creed*," starring the lovely Gemma Arterton. With only 3 characters this movie has more suspenseful twists and turns you can imagine.






"*Owning Mahowny*," starring the brilliant Philip Seymour Hoffman who "brings fresh depth and tortured humanity to his portrayal of a [bank loan officer] who helplessly feeds his pathological need to gamble with millions in embezzled bank money that he can't afford to lose" (amazon).


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 1, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I just mailed back 3 movies yesterday.   I'm now really annoyed that Netflix delays any "good" new movie release for 30 days.   I'd like to be able to watch a DVD on release day #1 and be able to buy it while it's on sale if I want it in my collection.   That saves an awful lot of buying mistakes.


As I understand it, this is not a Netflix decision but rather it was forced on them by the movie studios that want to sell DVDs. They make money off your mistakes which you are less likely to make if you don't have to wait 30 days.

I don't have TV but saw a Blockbuster ad while at Thanksgiving dinner. Interesting that they are fighting back against Netflix by promoting not having to wait 30 days. Only problem is you have to drive 30 minutes to find the nearest Blockbuster kiosk or store.

It always hurts to see a desperate company trying to stay alive by attacking "the other guy" instead of innovating and coming up with something better.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 2, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> As I understand it, this is not a Netflix decision but rather it was forced on them by the movie studios that want to sell DVDs. They make money off your mistakes which you are less likely to make if you don't have to wait 30 days.



I imagine the true story is that the studios offered Netflix much better pricing if they held off for 30 days with blockbuster movies.   They can't refuse to sell DVDs to somebody.


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I imagine the true story is that the studios offered Netflix much better pricing if they held off for 30 days with blockbuster movies.   They can't refuse to sell DVDs to somebody.


Redbox has the same limitations.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That infrastructure is paid for by it's subscribers. Lots of companies make money over the internet, should they all be paying fees to the ISPs??


The ISPs Provide the Service of the Internet, why shouldn't they be allowed to charge what they want? It's far from a monopoly, especially once 4G service becomes more widespread and people can start dropping home internet connections for a single mobile connection. Both sides of a telephone call get charged, I pay UPS to ship but they have to pay usage charges in the form of gas taxes, highway tolls, airport fees, etc. It's not unprecedented to charge both sides of a transaction for using a third party's assets.

Again, I'm not on either side here. It's just easy for Netflix or Google to point the finger at Big Telecom and say they're evil, you should do things exactly the way we want. In the end it doesn't matter much to the consumer, after the pricing inefficiencies settle out you'll just end up paying, on average, more to Netflix and less to Comcast.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 2, 2010)

Geoff said:


> If I could stream sports over the internet (Red Sox and Patriots), I'd ditch the video part of Comcast completely.


The NHL has an online parallel to CenterIce, where if you pay the ridiculous amount (~$150 for the season) you can access most, if not all, of the CenterIce carried games through a streaming feed. I'd think the same would be true for the MLB package, NFL might be a little different.

But you can't just buy a package for a single team. I don't care about the rest of the NHL, but I'm not going to pay $150 to watch Sabres games. $50 for a single team for the season would be a no-brainer for me, but that eliminates the package pricing model that all the TV networks love and is why the content available on TV won't be fully available online any time soon.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> It's far from a monopoly, especially once 4G service becomes more widespread and people can start dropping home internet connections for a single mobile connection.



You're not going to get all-you-can-eat 4G data plans since the radio spectrum is so scarse.   HD Video over the cellular network at 3 to 5 megabit/second is going to be expensive if you use it all the time.


In other related news:
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...mcast_demands_fees_for_web_movie_viewing.html


> Comcast has demanded that broadband backbone provider Level 3 Communications pay it a recurring fee for delivering video traffic to Comcast customers, Level 3 said Monday.
> 
> The Comcast decision violates network neutrality principles that the U.S. Federal Communications Commission approved in 2005, Level 3 said. Comcast successfully challenged the FCC's enforcement of the net neutrality principles when, earlier this year, a U.S. appeals court threw out its ruling against the broadband provider slowing peer-to-peer traffic on its network.
> 
> ...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 2, 2010)

Geoff said:


> You're not going to get all-you-can-eat 4G data plans since the radio spectrum is so scarse. HD Video over the cellular network at 3 to 5 megabit/second is going to be expensive if you use it all the time.


Not sure how involved with those systems you are, but I'll take your word for it. Still, the bandwith capabilities of 4G open up some possibilites. I bet some interesting usage models will crop up (queue large downloads for off-peak use, then store to use later?) that will at least put some pressure on the traditional ISP models, if not be complete game changers.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2010)

Geoff said:


> They can't refuse to sell DVDs to somebody.


Sure they can. What law says they can't set the terms of sale?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 3, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Not sure how involved with those systems you are, but I'll take your word for it. Still, the bandwith capabilities of 4G open up some possibilites. I bet some interesting usage models will crop up (queue large downloads for off-peak use, then store to use later?) that will at least put some pressure on the traditional ISP models, if not be complete game changers.



I did a lot of work on 4G in my previous life.  I did a lot of the WiMax standards work.   That's the technology Clearwire (Sprint) is using.   I also did a lot of LTE system engineering.   I have quite a few Ericsson buddies who are doing the Verizon deployment so I have a pretty good handle on where things are today.

Until you lower the power and dramatically increase the number of towers, the shared radio bandwidth is always going to be a very limited resource.   It will take many years to do that.   Deploying a new cell phone tower is a massive permitting battle and a lot of the tower sites are very expensive.   I did a lot of work on strand-mounted transmitters that pulled data and power off the coaxial cable to put the cable tv companies in the 'tower farm' business.   Anywhere you have a phone pole, you can have a 4G cellular transceiver.   You can't put it on the phone pole since the cable company doesn't own it but you can put it on the coaxial wire strand between phone poles.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Sure they can. What law says they can't set the terms of sale?



Anybody can buy a DVD.  It's two tier distribution.   The court challenge about renting DVDs happened many years ago.   Anybody can rent their DVDs.    This is all about Netflix getting better pricing for delaying best selling movies by 30 days.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Anybody can buy a DVD.  It's two tier distribution.   The court challenge about renting DVDs happened many years ago.   Anybody can rent their DVDs.    This is all about Netflix getting better pricing for delaying best selling movies by 30 days.



It's not just Netflix! Like I said before, Redbox is also limited.

Wouldn't this be similar to buying software for personal use versus getting a licensing agreement to put it on every machine in your 50-person office? Different rules depending on the distribution...

Aren't on-demand movies restricted, too? I don't have extended cable but I seem to recall that from when I lived with my parents--they usually weren't available at the same time that movies went on sale.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 3, 2010)

severine said:


> It's not just Netflix! Like I said before, Redbox is also limited.
> 
> Wouldn't this be similar to buying software for personal use versus getting a licensing agreement to put it on every machine in your 50-person office? Different rules depending on the distribution...
> 
> Aren't on-demand movies restricted, too? I don't have extended cable but I seem to recall that from when I lived with my parents--they usually weren't available at the same time that movies went on sale.



I can watch movies in HD IP streaming video on Walmart's Vudu the same day they are released on DVD/Blu Ray.

Anybody in the world can go to Best Buy, purchase a stack of new releases, and stock a vending machine with them.   That was tested in court many years ago and is why companies like (formerly) Blockbuster and Netflix exist.   Initially, video rental companies got sued by the content companies to force people to actually buy private copies of media.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I can watch movies in HD IP streaming video on Walmart's Vudu the same day they are released on DVD/Blu Ray.


Aren't these services pay per play? I don't see how they are equivalent to a rental service. It is a difference business model and likely subject to different terms with the movie studios that license their content for digital distribution.

Why would Netlix voluntary hold back releases for the first month? So Blockbuster can clean their clocks via local distribution? Any cost savings, as you suggest, would be lost in potentially alienating customers (such as yourself) that care very much about watching movies as soon as they are released. It just doesn't make sense from a business perspective to reduce services and allow your competition to gain an advantage.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Aren't these services pay per play? I don't see how they are equivalent to a rental service. It is a difference business model and likely subject to different terms with the movie studios that license their content for digital distribution.
> 
> Why would Netlix voluntary hold back releases for the first month? So Blockbuster can clean their clocks via local distribution? Any cost savings, as you suggest, would be lost in potentially alienating customers (such as yourself) that care very much about watching movies as soon as they are released. It just doesn't make sense from a business perspective to reduce services and allow your competition to gain an advantage.



Netflix has arranged a pricing deal where they pay far less for content in exchange for waiting 30 days before putting the big box office movies into their rental pool.   They think they'll make more money this way since they are now IP streaming more content (mostly older content) than by-mail DVDs.   If you look at their annual report and financial press releases, they say they expect to be mostly in the IP streaming business a few years from now.

If some other competitor offered new releases and the same IP streaming library, I'd change in a heartbeat.   Nobody else seems to be stepping up to compete with Netflix in that space.   When you have such a dominant market share, you do what you think makes you the most profit.   Apparently, that's waiting 30 days for new releases to pay much less for the content.


----------



## Edd (Dec 4, 2010)

Waiting 30 days doesn't bother this customer.  What concerns me is the ratio of available streaming content to what is actually on DVD.  I can only guess but my guess is at least 100 to 1.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2011)

Just watched Pervert! :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2011)

My latest three were The Expendables, Knight and Day, and (500) Days of Summer.   None of them were keepers.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

Geoff said:


> My latest three were The Expendables, Knight and Day, and (500) Days of Summer.   None of them were keepers.


I wasn't impressed with (500) Days of Summer either.

Been watching episodes of The Tudors from time to time...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2011)

Geoff said:


> My latest three were The Expendables, Knight and Day, and (500) Days of Summer.   None of them were keepers.



Knight and Day had its moments, I thought. 500 days of Summer was bad.
Watched Letters to Juliet (not by choice). Terrible. Really really horrible. Awful. Just bad. All teh way around. No redeeming qualities. In short, I didn't like it.


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Knight and Day had its moments, I thought. 500 days of Summer was bad.
> Watched Letters to Juliet (not by choice). Terrible. Really really horrible. Awful. Just bad. All teh way around. No redeeming qualities. In short, I didn't like it.



I couldn't even finish Letters to Juliet.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2011)

severine said:


> I couldn't even finish Letters to Juliet.



Fortunately, I had a fresh handle of bourbon.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Knight and Day had its moments, I thought. 500 days of Summer was bad.



I thought 500 Days of Summer was kind of depressing.   Who wants to watch that kind of relationship breakup crap.   I have plenty of my own.

Knight and Day did indeed have its moments but I don't think I would buy it for my Blu Ray collection even if it were in the $5.00 bin.   Since it has name actors in it but was a kind of lousy movie, we'll be seeing it on Netflix streaming video, AMC, and everywhere else for free soon.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 6, 2011)

Geoff said:


> My latest three were The Expendables, Knight and Day, and (500) Days of Summer.   None of them were keepers.



I actually saw The Expendables in a theatre.  : (


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I thought 500 Days of Summer was kind of depressing.   Who wants to watch that kind of relationship breakup crap.   I have plenty of my own.


That perked my interest. I don't do Romantic Comedies (perhaps the worst genre of movie out there, IMO). So I bypassed this movie instantly while browsing Netflix despite Netflix' "best guess" for me being rather high. If this is about depressing relationship breakup stuff rather than a generic lame romantic comedy, I am all over it. Non-linear plot too, I am a total fan boy of non-linear movies. After reading this review following reading the comments here, this movie has gone into my queue.


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> That perked my interest. I don't do Romantic Comedies (perhaps the worst genre of movie out there, IMO). So I bypassed this movie instantly while browsing Netflix despite Netflix' "best guess" for me being rather high. If this is about depressing relationship breakup stuff rather than a generic lame romantic comedy, I am all over it. Non-linear plot too, I am a total fan boy of non-linear movies. After reading this review following reading the comments here, this movie has gone into my queue.



Better option: Peter and Vandy.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> That perked my interest. I don't do Romantic Comedies (perhaps the worst genre of movie out there, IMO). So I bypassed this movie instantly while browsing Netflix despite Netflix' "best guess" for me being rather high. If this is about depressing relationship breakup stuff rather than a generic lame romantic comedy, I am all over it. Non-linear plot too, I am a total fan boy of non-linear movies. After reading this review following reading the comments here, this movie has gone into my queue.



No tight black leather.   No sex scenes.  No guns & ammo, swords, or martial arts.  The movie was useless.   There are guy-friendly romantic comedies out there.   Grosse Point Blank comes to mind.   A little short on the tight black leather and sex scenes but otherwise totally acceptable.

I was ready to turn in my man card after watching 500 Days of Summer


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> No tight black leather.   No sex scenes.  No guns & ammo, swords, or martial arts.  The movie was useless.   There are guy-friendly romantic comedies out there.   Grosse Point Blank comes to mind.   A little short on the tight black leather and sex scenes but otherwise totally acceptable.
> 
> I was ready to turn in my man card after watching 500 Days of Summer


This helps as well. Kinda like a ski review, the review isn't worth much if you don't know about the reviewer's preferences. Personally, I don't care about black leather (shameless appeal to eye candy instead of good script) and sex scenes (if I want to watch a sex scene, I'll watch porn). And I think guns, ammo, and swords in movies is generally over the top, not a huge action fan unless there is something special about the movie. Grosse Point Blank? Ugh. I refuse to watch anything with John Cusack in it. Seeing John Cusack on screen is pretty much an automatic revocation of the man card. Even if he's not in a romantic comedy, his past goes with him as baggage. I thought GPB was a horrendous movie.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2011)

My small-ish Blu Ray collection pretty much defines my taste, or lack thereof, in movies:

Blade Runner
The Fifth Element
Casino Royale
Terminator 2
Star Trek
2001
Batman Begins
Kick Ass
Inception (haven't watched it yet)
Julie & Julia (I'm a foodie)
Mr & Mrs Smith
Salt
Zombieland
Avatar

I've been given Batman The Dark Knight which I find unwatchable and Ratatouille which I like (I own most of the Pixars on DVD).


----------



## severine (Jan 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Julie & Julia (I'm a foodie)


But did you read the blog and book behind it...?


----------



## Edd (Jan 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I thought GPB was a horrendous movie.



And I now know you are a horrendous movie reviewer.  This was a particularly helpful post.  Thank you.

Millers Crossing from the Coen brothers.  Pretty much my favorite movie.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I refuse to watch anything with John Cusack in it. Seeing John Cusack on screen is pretty much an automatic revocation of the man card. Even if he's not in a romantic comedy, his past goes with him as baggage. I thought GPB was a horrendous movie.



Come on- Better Off Dead? One Crazy Summer? Both classics. High Fidelity, Hot Tub Time Machine, good and funny. Stand By Me, War, Inc, both good. 

Say Anything and The Grifters, not so good.The night I kicked him out of the bar for trying to buy drugs in the bathroom, not so hot. The next night when he was out with Bridget Fonda and ignored her all night while he lost at foosball, also not so hot. Him, anyway. Her, absolutely hot.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Come on- Better Off Dead?


Better Off Dead has two super quotes. The rest of it is pure trash. Can't stand him.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am loving Netflix through my XBox.  

I just wrapped up season 1 of Louis staring Louis CK.  I was expecting an over the top comedy but they have some serious story lines that are really well done.

Watched the documentary Super High Me last night.  Think Supersize me but with pot.  It was decent.

Just started the UK Version of The Office with Ricky Gervais.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Better Off Dead has two super quotes. The rest of it is pure trash. Can't stand him.



I've been on this forum for 6 years now. I'm no dummy...

We'll just have to disagree on the quality that is defined by Better Off Dead.

For dinner, we have Fraunch bread, Fraunch dressing, and Fraunch fries. And to drink, Peru!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 11, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I've been on this forum for 6 years now. I'm no dummy...



I lose IQ points with every post. I now need velcro shoes.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 12, 2011)

Finishing up 24 season 5.  Good writing. Jack Bauer has some terrible days.

Working my way through Battlestar Gallactica today.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm on the road in metro-Philly.   I've been busy so far this week and haven't opened the shipping envelopes yet.

In my mailbox when I get home:
Dark City: Director's Cut  

In my roll-aboard:
Escape from L.A.  
The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm on the road in metro-Philly.   I've been busy so far this week and haven't opened the shipping envelopes yet.
> 
> In my mailbox when I get home:
> Dark City: Director's Cut
> ...



I watched Sorecerer's Aprentice on a plane. I'm glad I had a lot of work to do on that flight.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2011)

Streamed "The Parking Lot Movie" and "Restrepo" today.
Both quite good, in completely different ways.


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Streamed "The Parking Lot Movie" and "Restrepo" today.
> Both quite good, in completely different ways.



Just watched those last week and agree.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2011)

I have "The Fantastic Mr Fox", "The Hurt Locker", and "Drag Me to Hell" in my roll-aboard.   I haven't pulled them out of the Netflix envelope yet.   I have several Blu Ray titles at Kmart I haven't gotten to yet.   Inception, The Social Network, and Machete.    The miracle of direct deposit is great but this work thing is highly overrated.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought "The hurt Locker" was good.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I thought "The hurt Locker" was good.



Couldn't even finish watching that movie and I have a high tolerance for sitting through bad movies.  

We just watched "Icebreaker", which is set in Killington and was pretty cheesy.


----------



## tomcat (Feb 4, 2011)

A low budget and obscure Sundance reject...  Adventures of Power,  I highly recommend it.


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> We just watched "Icebreaker", which is set in Killington and was pretty cheesy.


Funny ...just watched this a few days ago, too. Needed something to distract me for a 90min training ride in the basement...all I can say is the only reason I didn't turn it off was I didn't want to get off the bike and the remote was out of reach. I'm a sucker for about anything and love cheese, but WOW.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> Funny ...just watched this a few days ago, too. Needed something to distract me for a 90min training ride in the basement...all I can say is the only reason I didn't turn it off was I didn't want to get off the bike and the remote was out of reach. I'm a sucker for about anything and love cheese, but WOW.



I maintain that Frozen was far better. B disagrees.


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 8, 2011)

severine said:


> I maintain that Frozen was far better. B disagrees.



I'll put that in the Instant queue for my next ride. Perused the synopsis a bit ago but didn't want to fuel my lift-phobia...hits me occasionally when stopped in the middle of two towers and the chair starts bouncing.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 9, 2011)

Watched Salt. It pretty much sucked.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 9, 2011)

We just watched Everything Put Together which absolute sucked.We watched it based on other movies directed by Marc Forster (Stay--incredible, Stranger Than Fiction--how can anyone make Will Farrell good?, Finding Neverland, etc.). Given just how terrible this first effort was, I am surprised Mr. Forster was ever given a chance with a big budget movie. I actually like low budget early effort flicks. This is just bad all around.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2011)

*Catfish*

Unusual story line, very provocative and left me with a lot of questions; it will pull you in completely. I don't want to give away too much but it's about the pitfalls of social networking (how's that for vagueness?). Some quotes from rottentomatoes: _"The film's freewheeling strangeness leaves the viewer unable to decide if it is truthful or exploitative, genuine or faked;"_ and _"Just as you think you're heading towards thriller territory, with street-smart New Yorkers confronting Midwestern loons, the film mutates into a study of benevolence, understanding and forgiveness."_


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2011)

*Hot Fuzz*

Hilarious over the top insanity.





...yes, that is Simon Pegg.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2011)

Watched Eat Pray Love the other day, and must admit, it was terrible.
Then watched Red, and must admit it was thoroughly enjoyable. I hope that the CIA's assassins are more like that that like Jason Bourne.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Watched Eat Pray Love the other day, and must admit, it was terrible.
> Then watched Red, and must admit it was thoroughly enjoyable. I hope that the CIA's assassins are more like that that like Jason Bourne.



I had a feeling _Eat Pray Love_ would be terrible. The book was good, though.

Watched _Old Dogs_ with the kids. It was okay as a family movie. 

Also: _Adrift in Manhattan_ and _All the Days before Tomorrow_. I liked them.  Really loving having access to indie films through streaming! Watching a lot of movies I never would have thought of otherwise.


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2011)

I watched the Karate Kid remake and it was surprisingly entertaining.  I've been laid up at home for weeks so I think my standards of entertainment are starting to nosedive.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2011)

Edd said:


> I watched the Karate Kid remake and it was surprisingly entertaining.  I've been laid up at home for weeks so I think my standards of entertainment are starting to nosedive.



It wasn't terrible.
It wasn't very good, either, but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

Watching _An Education_ right now...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 8, 2011)

Wasn't sure whether to start a new thread or put this in here, so here goes:

_*Facebook to offer movie rentals*
Warner Bros. has launched an application allowing users to rent and watch movies directly on Facebook, starting with "The Dark Knight."
Forget buying a movie. Now you just have to "like" it. In a first-time embrace of the tradition-bound film distribution business and the emerging world of social media, Warner Bros. has launched an application allowing users to rent and watch movies directly on Facebook, starting with "The Dark Knight." Though online movie rentals have been available for more than a decade, *they have never before been possible directly on a social network site*. Integrating movies into such sites where people find content based on the recommendations and tastes of their friends could be crucial as studios look for new ways generate revenue online and make up for declining DVD sales._

Link: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-facebook-movies-20110309,0,3072167.story


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2011)

Just watched Kick-Ass.  Definite two thumbs up!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2011)

District 9 was really good. Not quite perfect but it could have been with a little tweaking. The plot and direction created too much sympathy for the aliens and depicted humanity as one dimensional jerks. Avatar had a similar flaw. It makes the story work really well and doing it in a more gray instead of black and white manner is incredibly difficult. But that is the difference between really good and great or best in class.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 12, 2011)

californacation. diggin' it


----------



## Edd (Mar 14, 2011)

Still Bill, a documentary about Bill Withers is excellent.  Fantastic music!


----------



## SKidds (Mar 14, 2011)

I never watch 24 on tv.  I'm almost done with season 2.


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2011)

Netflix will present original programming:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20044842-52.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


----------



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2011)

"An original, complex, and utterly gruesome revenge parable." -rottentomatoes

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone else see a 3% credit email from Netflix?

We were trying to watch some stuff Tuesday night and the service was down. (streaming from either our Mac or PS3 was not working)

Mad props to Netflix for doing "something" rather than just saying sorry.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20046707-17.html?tag=cnetRiver


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 24, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Anyone else see a 3% credit email from Netflix?
> 
> We were trying to watch some stuff Tuesday night and the service was down. (streaming from either our Mac or PS3 was not working)
> 
> ...



I got that one. Yup- props to them.


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm watching Californication. Although I just heard they pulled Showtime movies the streaming video, which is annoying.


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Anyone else see a 3% credit email from Netflix?



yeah... the real question is; where am I going to spend my 50 cents??!! Decisions; decisions.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

No, I didn't get that. And I was trying to watch, too!! Boo!

I have "Little Children" here waiting to be watched. Will prob watch a lot of movies this weekend...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 24, 2011)

Nick said:


> yeah... the real question is; where am I going to spend my 50 cents??!! Decisions; decisions.



Hey, that's 1/2 a tune from ITunes.

As for Showtime, CBS mentioned pulling "shows still on the air" i.e. Californication and Dexter.  There are a couple others. That is really a pisser.  I am not sure how many shows that means quite yet.


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Hey, that's 1/2 a tune from ITunes.
> 
> As for Showtime, CBS mentioned pulling "shows still on the air" i.e. Californication and Dexter.  There are a couple others. That is really a pisser.  I am not sure how many shows that means quite yet.




Dexter is a great show. I got my fix watching it on Netflix. They only had Season 1 of Californication anyway... I've got the DVD's at my house now and am in the beginning of Season 3. Good show, in my view.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

Little Children on the screen now... Interesting.

ETA: Amazing. There were some technical difficulties with lighting but can be completely overlooked. Well-written and acted.


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2011)

I feel like I've been over-posting in this thread lately but this week I watched:

loudQuietloud: A doc about the Pixies.  I had no idea they were so good live. Thumbs up.

The American: I give it 3 out of 5 stars.  A decent flick; many will find it slow.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

Watching Woody Allen's "Manhattan" on streaming right now. Can't say I've ever watched one of his films before. Now I know why. But wow, Meryl Streep and Diane Keaton were something in 1979!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 25, 2011)

severine said:


> Watching Woody Allen's "Manhattan" on streaming right now. Can't say I've ever watched one of his films before. Now I know why. But wow, Meryl Streep and Diane Keaton were something in 1979!



Agree on both points. I know I'm supposd to like Woody Allen, but I just don't. I prefer Woody Harrelson, and that's not saying much.

Meryl Streep and Diane Keaton are both still a bit of something, all things considered.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Meryl Streep and Diane Keaton are both still a bit of something, all things considered.



Absolutely. I just don't think I'd ever seen them so young before. Wow!

I lost interest about halfway through the movie and just let it run while I did other things. It wasn't the worst movie but it wasn't that good either. Maybe it's the fact that I know he ran off with his step-daughter that clouds my whole perspective of his relationship with a 17-year-old in the movie. Ugh.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody an Amazon Prime member? They started offering movies streaming for free to prime members. I wonder if they are shaping up to compete w/ Netflix.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

I am. Didn't know about that. The down side would be that I can't view on my tv like with Netflix (through the Wii or PS3).


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

severine said:


> I am. Didn't know about that. The down side would be that I can't view on my tv like with Netflix (through the Wii or PS3).



Yeah I use my PS3 for Netflix now as well. I have a Google TV (Logitech Revue) (actually got it for free by applying as a developer, haha) which works really well though for it. Netflix still has a much larger catalog, but when I want to see something I want to watch right away I still rent movies from Amazon VOD sometimes. 

I used to just plug my laptop to my TV using HDMI before I got the Google TV thing.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> I used to just plug my laptop to my TV using HDMI before I got the Google TV thing.


I suppose I could do that...but the PS3 is attached to the internet through ethernet instead of wifi and I'm convinced that has to make a difference in the picture quality. Then again, I guess I could pop the ethernet cable off the PS3 and put it into the laptop...but now we're talking about moving around a lot of cables. 

I want streaming on my phone.


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2011)

Watching "Flannel Pajamas" right now. A lot of nudity but pretty boring. Kind of a crappy script.


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2011)

Just rented "Love & Other Drugs". My sister-in-law is a pharmaceutical sales rep so that made me chuckle, since that is what I imagine her job being like. it was just  OK, I felt like the movie didn't know if it was supposed to be a comedy or a serious flick.


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 27, 2011)

Breaking bad tonight. Machete tomorrow, any reviews on that film?


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> Breaking bad tonight. Machete tomorrow, any reviews on that film?



Machete arrives in our mailbox tomorrow... Other than that, I guess it's mostly a T&A kinda film. Should make the big guy happy.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 28, 2011)

Been watching The IT Crowd streaming for my morning workouts. Funny stuff, especially if you're frineds with any IT folks.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Been watching The IT Crowd streaming for my morning workouts. Funny stuff, especially if you're frineds with any IT folks.



I've never heard of that, and I work in IT. Is it like The Office for nerds?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Machete arrives in our mailbox tomorrow... Other than that, I guess it's mostly a T&A kinda film. Should make the big guy happy.



I own Machete.   Not the best Robert Rodriguez movie but totally watchable entertainment.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've never heard of that, and I work in IT. Is it like The Office for nerds?



Pretty much. British, so there's that. They have the best toys, too.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> Anybody an Amazon Prime member? They started offering movies streaming for free to prime members. I wonder if they are shaping up to compete w/ Netflix.


To specify, this is for those who are paid Amazon Prime members. Students get a free membership (and some other groups--I forget which) but they do not qualify for free movie streaming. Just discovered this...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

severine said:


> Machete arrives in our mailbox tomorrow... Other than that, I guess it's mostly a T&A kinda film. Should make the big guy happy.



Pretty good.  Lots of blood and some T&A, what else do you need?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2011)

The League - Season 1... awesome.  But I curse Netflix for not having Season 2 up yet.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2011)

Very good vampire movie with a twist, by _Cloverfield_ director Matt Reeves . A mixture of tender and terrible, chilling and touching. Plus an awesome POV shot of a car crash.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 29, 2011)

Lost - Season 3.

Only watch it once a week with a former roommate. I'd watch it WAY more if I could.  So many questions...and I hear it doesn't get wrapped up nice and neat at the end of the show.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 29, 2011)

So if you're the only other person on the planet besides me who didn't see _The Fighter_ in theaters, by all means treat yourself. My wife insisted I watch it tonight and I'm glad we did. Christian Bale delivers a tour de force. Terrific story, rocking soundtrack.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 29, 2011)

I didnt see The Fighter either, so dont feel too bad


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

legalskier said:


> So if you're the only other person on the planet besides me who didn't see _The Fighter_ in theaters, by all means treat yourself. My wife insisted I watch it tonight and I'm glad we did. Christian Bale delivers a tour de force. Terrific story, rocking soundtrack.





ctenidae said:


> I didnt see The Fighter either, so dont feel too bad



Not only have I not seen it, I never even heard of it.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not only have I not seen it, I never even heard of it.



Bale scored an Oscar for Best Supporting Actor. Well deserved imho.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Bale scored an Oscar for Best Supporting Actor. Well deserved imho.


Oscars? Huh?

Seriously, we don't pay attention to that crap. We live outside the popular world, I guess... fine with me.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 30, 2011)

severine said:


> Oscars? Huh?
> 
> Seriously, we don't pay attention to that crap. We live outside the popular world, I guess... fine with me.



I used to have a cat named Oscar. He was orange with one black foot, like he'd stepped in an ink well, and he was a stray who adopted us, so we named him Oscar Wilde.

We were clever back then.


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't seen the Fighter yet either, although it sounds really good. Isn't it based on a Massachusetts boxer?


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

How long is a "very long wait" .. it has said that in my netflix queue on The Fighter for over a month, boo.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> How long is a "very long wait" .. it has said that in my netflix queue on The Fighter for over a month, boo.


It is a very long wait cause a holes like me bumped it to #1 in my queue a few days before it was released and now we are sitting on it and still haven't watched it yet.

:lol: :smash: :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> I haven't seen the Fighter yet either, although it sounds really good. Isn't it based on a Massachusetts boxer?



Yes, Micky Ward from Lowell, played by Mark Wahlberg. Bale plays Micky's older half-brother, a fighter who went the distance against Sugar Ray Leonard in Boston, 1978 but lost by decision.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> It is a very long wait cause a holes like me bumped it to #1 in my queue a few days before it was released and now we are sitting on it and still haven't watched it yet.



HA! I put it at the top of my list too. Maybe it is just because I live in the middle of nowhere... I hope it's worth the wait! :razz:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 27, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Unusual story line, very provocative and left me with a lot of questions; it will pull you in completely. I don't want to give away too much but it's about the pitfalls of social networking.....[/I]




Just came across this news story. It seems life sometimes imitates art:

*Suburban woman is sued after vast hoax*
_*** Even though they had never met, [plaintiff] Bonhomme left an unhappy marriage in Los Angeles and was set to move to Colorado in 2006 when she learned James was dead. He hadn't told anyone else of his diagnosis, James' sister said, and didn't want a memorial service. "You all have temples within you," he wrote in a last note, "go there if you want to honor me."  About seven months later, Bonhomme's friends uncovered the creepy truth. *James, his young son and about 20 other friends and family members Bonhomme had been communicating with for months were characters allegedly created by a woman in Chicago's west suburbs*. The depth of the alleged deception stunned Bonhomme. Janna St. James, who lives in Batavia, had allegedly used a voice-altering device to pose as Jesse James on the phone, coordinated numerous storylines with her characters that advanced in emails and instant messages, and sent and received mail — including children's drawings — from all over the world. ***_
All the creepy details: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-suburban-hoax-20110425,0,569188.story


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 28, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Just came across this news story. It seems life sometimes imitates art:
> 
> *Suburban woman is sued after vast hoax*
> _*** Even though they had never met, [plaintiff] Bonhomme left an unhappy marriage in Los Angeles and was set to move to Colorado in 2006 when she learned James was dead. He hadn't told anyone else of his diagnosis, James' sister said, and didn't want a memorial service. "You all have temples within you," he wrote in a last note, "go there if you want to honor me."  About seven months later, Bonhomme's friends uncovered the creepy truth. *James, his young son and about 20 other friends and family members Bonhomme had been communicating with for months were characters allegedly created by a woman in Chicago's west suburbs*. The depth of the alleged deception stunned Bonhomme. Janna St. James, who lives in Batavia, had allegedly used a voice-altering device to pose as Jesse James on the phone, coordinated numerous storylines with her characters that advanced in emails and instant messages, and sent and received mail — including children's drawings — from all over the world. ***_
> All the creepy details: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-suburban-hoax-20110425,0,569188.story


The only thing crazier than someone doing that is that a appeals court would let a law suit over it continue, wow! Putting someone on and being deceptive is terrible, but not illegal in interpersonal relationships. Yikes.


----------



## hammer (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently saw the three movies based on the Millenium series (starting with "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo").  I'm normally not into watching foreign films with subtitles but the story line was decent on this trilogy.  Hard to watch at times and definitely not suitable for kids.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 28, 2011)

We recently got ROKU boxes and signed up for NFLX. Watched the Ken Burns "Civil War"  series which was really well done and gave me a greater appreciation of the issues and conflict. It gave me a better understanding of the underlying reasons for our current political predicaments as well. Seems like that war never ended, only the military operations.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 28, 2011)

*Just Finished*: Chops
 
A documentary about some bands who compete at the Jazz at Lincoln Center Essentially Ellington festival. I loved it! Showing it to my select group in a week or so.  If you dig jazz at all, I'd give it a watch.  It is amazing to hear some of these kids play. (the Rhythm section from Douglas Anderson is ridiculous)  DMC, get a load of the drummer.

*Just Started*: 24 season 6.


----------



## Edd (May 11, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World.  I will be damned; this is a pretty good movie.  Funny as hell with awesome casting.  Recommended for viewers with flexible taste in films.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2011)

Edd said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the World.  I will be damned; this is a pretty good movie.  Funny as hell with awesome casting.  Recommended for viewers with flexible taste in films.



It was pretty good.  Definitely different.


----------



## ctenidae (May 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, the last couple of movies we've gotten in, I either saw on a plane (Tron- bleh), or we streamed (Other Guys- meh). I haven't been doing a good job of queue maintenance


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2011)

The Wire.... amazing show.  The last disc of season 1 should be in my mailbox today.  I curse Netflix for only having it on DVD and not avail for instant viewing through the XBOX.  The days waiting for the next disc are painful.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 11, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I haven't been doing a good job of queue maintenance



Ditto...which is why I always end up with something I hadn't requested in a while, when I really want is at the bottom.

Along those lines, has anyone watched Fringe? A friend said I'd love it.  Not sure what to expect.


----------



## ski stef (May 11, 2011)

I just updated my queue recently with some new releases and classics.   Black Swan ( heard it was good, getting it today), The good the bad and the ugly, 127 hours and Breaking Bad season 3 just became available which I'm excited for AND Mad Men season 4 just released too!  

I don't have cable....so I live for netflix...this thread has really helped when i feel like ive seen everything 3x


----------



## riverc0il (May 11, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Unfortunately, the last couple of movies we've gotten in, I either saw on a plane (Tron- bleh), or we streamed (Other Guys- meh). I haven't been doing a good job of queue maintenance


Bleh indeed for Tron. I knew I was going to be disappointed going into it but the plot was even thinner than I might have imagined. Gorgeous visuals, though. I could probably watch it again just for the visuals. But every part of the plot has been done a thousand times over. They really missed an opportunity to take this genre to a different place while still staying true to the original.


----------



## Edd (May 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Bleh indeed for Tron. I knew I was going to be disappointed going into it but the plot was even thinner than I might have imagined.



My thoughts exactly.  I set my expectations realistically low but I was blown away by how crappy it was.


----------



## hammer (May 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Bleh indeed for Tron. I knew I was going to be disappointed going into it but the plot was even thinner than I might have imagined. Gorgeous visuals, though. I could probably watch it again just for the visuals. But every part of the plot has been done a thousand times over. They really missed an opportunity to take this genre to a different place while still staying true to the original.


I don't know how the movie was...fell asleep while watching it. :wink:


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> I just updated my queue recently with some new releases and classics.   Black Swan ( heard it was good, getting it today), The good the bad and the ugly, 127 hours and Breaking Bad season 3 just became available which I'm excited for AND Mad Men season 4 just released too!
> 
> I don't have cable....so I live for netflix...this thread has really helped when i feel like ive seen everything 3x



Do you have Netflix streaming to a decent-sized TV or do you just rent DVDs through the mail.

I love the three Sergio Leone Clint Eastwood movies.   The Ennio Morricone soundtracks are amazing.   The way Leone builds suspense with extreme closeups was ground-breaking.   His character actors with the weathered faces are some of the best I've ever seen in film.


----------



## ski stef (May 12, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Do you have Netflix streaming to a decent-sized TV or do you just rent DVDs through the mail.
> 
> I love the three Sergio Leone Clint Eastwood movies.   The Ennio Morricone soundtracks are amazing.   The way Leone builds suspense with extreme closeups was ground-breaking.   His character actors with the weathered faces are some of the best I've ever seen in film.



Yeah we stream through our Wii but we only have a mobile hotspot for internet so connection isnt that great.   

Yeah have to agree with you on the actors and I will definitely be checking out some more eastwood films

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (May 15, 2011)

In case you have an android phone, you can now stream Netflix to it! 

http://www.mobiledia.com/news/90452.html

Note, it's limited to certain phones, but there is an .APK you can download that removes the restriction. I've had some issues though getting it working on my Thunderbolt. 

I'll see if I can find the link for the APK that works on all phones.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

Watched "I Spit on Your Grave" (2010 version) last night.  Pretty graphic.  I wouldn't say it was a great movie, but it was good if you're into that sort of thing.  I've never seen the 1978 original, but the plot sounds similar.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2011)

I watched Glee last night, which I have never seen before. It actually was pretty good. I'm not into all the singing and dancing but the dry humor I enjoyed.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 2, 2011)

*Netflix sharing = crime*

...in Tennessee as of July 1:

_State lawmakers in country music’s capital have passed a groundbreaking measure that would make it a crime to use a friend’s login — even with permission — to listen to songs or watch movies from services such as Netflix and Rhapsody.
The bill, which has been signed by Gov. Bill Haslam and takes effect July 1, was pushed by recording industry officials to try to stop the loss of billions of dollars to illegal music sharing. They hope other states will follow. The legislation was aimed at hackers and thieves who sell passwords in bulk, but its sponsors acknowledge* it could be employed against people who use a friend’s or relative’s subscription*. ***_
link: http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...l-crime-TN?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 2, 2011)

I signed up for Netflix streaming over my Wii so now I'm watching the entire X-Files series in order.


----------



## Nick (Jun 3, 2011)

legalskier said:


> ...in Tennessee as of July 1:
> 
> _State lawmakers in country music’s capital have passed a groundbreaking measure that would make it a crime to use a friend’s login — even with permission — to listen to songs or watch movies from services such as Netflix and Rhapsody.
> The bill, which has been signed by Gov. Bill Haslam and takes effect July 1, was pushed by recording industry officials to try to stop the loss of billions of dollars to illegal music sharing. They hope other states will follow. The legislation was aimed at hackers and thieves who sell passwords in bulk, but its sponsors acknowledge* it could be employed against people who use a friend’s or relative’s subscription*. ***_
> link: http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...l-crime-TN?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE



That's ridiculous, but it's probably almost impossible to enforce anyway. How are they possibly going to know who is doing that?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> That's ridiculous, but it's probably almost impossible to enforce anyway. How are they possibly going to know who is doing that?



That's a pretty naive statement.

Netflix knows every movie you've ever streamed and the IP address you used to stream each movie.   Your ISP will happily tell them the account holder that goes with the IP address.   The big media houses like Sony are putting up trojan BitTorrent servers to capture the IP addresses of people who are stealing new release movies.

The federal government intercepts traffic going to offshore kiddie porn sites and gets court orders to search PCs for kiddie porn.   That's an automatic 3 year jail sentence.

I completely stopped stealing media over the internet 3 or 4 years ago as they started stepping up enforcement and put more teeth into the laws.   It's really stupid to do it when you can rip a rental Netflix DVD in a few minutes or borrow somebody's audio CD to duplicate it.   A terabyte hard drive is now $65.00 so it's not like it's a big deal to grab things.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 4, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The federal government intercepts traffic going to offshore kiddie porn sites and gets court orders to search PCs for kiddie porn.   That's an automatic 3 year jail sentence.



How do you know this?


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, I finally watched a movie so depressing that it pushes even my love for tragedy and human suffering in film past its breaking point. Biutiful. Amazing film by one of my favorite directors. Gut wrenching story of despair and misery with no redemption whatsoever (just feeble attempts that just make things go from bad to worse). I've never been so moved by a film in which I didn't care about a single character. Can't say I'd watch it again though, it is missing something... but I suppose it is missing intentionally.


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2011)

Geoff said:


> That's a pretty naive statement.
> 
> Netflix knows every movie you've ever streamed and the IP address you used to stream each movie.   Your ISP will happily tell them the account holder that goes with the IP address.   The big media houses like Sony are putting up trojan BitTorrent servers to capture the IP addresses of people who are stealing new release movies.
> 
> ...



What I meant was how do they know who is watching the movie. If I have a Netflix account and go to my friends house and sign into his computer with my account to stream a movie, and I am there watching it, is that against the TOS? 

Different IP's dont necessarily mean different people...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of renting Unknown with Liam Neeson. Preview looked pretty decent. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer (Jun 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> What I meant was how do they know who is watching the movie. If I have a Netflix account and go to my friends house and sign into his computer with my account to stream a movie, and I am there watching it, is that against the TOS?
> 
> Different IP's dont necessarily mean different people...
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Not from what I can see...but it counts against the number of activated devices that you can have.

I was just checking the Netflix rules because I want to extend my subscription to my son when he goes to school in the fall.  Looks like you can have multiple devices and can watch on more than one at the same time if you have the right plan:

http://www.netflix.com/FAQ?p_faqid=2902


----------



## Nick (Jun 30, 2011)

Watching Battle Los Angelea

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> Watching Battle Los Angelea
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



i had low expectations and they weren't met.


----------



## Nick (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah its really cliche. I can pretty much call every next scene and move.

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i had low expectations and they weren't met.


I really liked the movie, I was not expecting to get emotionally drawn in but they did do great job of doing that


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I prefer Milla Jovovich in the Resident Evil movies but that has nothing to do with believable.
> 
> Zombieland is one of the better movies I've seen this year.   It totally appeals to my sense of humor.


 this movie is absolutely 1 of the funniest movies in last few years


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2011)

Re-watched Full Metal Jacket again last night. I'd forgotten just how amazing Ermey is in that role. His opening scene is just masterful.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

We watched Borat last night.



ctenidae said:


> Re-watched Full Metal Jacket again last night. I'd forgotten just how amazing Ermey is in that role. His opening scene is just masterful.



I really need to watch that again.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Starting watching RED last night on Amazon VOD ( that can fit in here, right??) but internet connection shit the bed in the middle of it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> We watched Borat last night.
> .



"you look like you could suck a golf ball through a garden hose"..


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2011)

Watched "I Love you Phillip Morris" last night.
Odd movie, sort of, but great performances by both Jim Carey and Ewan MacGregor. Crazy sort of a twist and a sad-ish ending. Bizzare jab at GW Bush at the end.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> Starting watching RED last night on Amazon VOD ( that can fit in here, right??) but internet connection shit the bed in the middle of it.


 I thought Red was okay better then average action movie


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like the rates are going to be going up:

http://mashable.com/2011/07/12/want-netflix-dvds-streaming-thatll-be-16-a-month/

I think we'll be dropping the DVD option and go back to streaming only.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks like the rates are going to be going up:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2011/07/12/want-netflix-dvds-streaming-thatll-be-16-a-month/
> 
> I think we'll be dropping the DVD option and go back to streaming only.



http://money.cnn.com/2011/07/08/technology/netflix_starz_contract/index.htm?iid=H_T_News

The future looks tough for Netflix.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Looks like the rates are going to be going up:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2011/07/12/want-netflix-dvds-streaming-thatll-be-16-a-month/
> 
> I think we'll be dropping the DVD option and go back to streaming only.





wa-loaf said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2011/07/08/technology/netflix_starz_contract/index.htm?iid=H_T_News
> 
> The future looks tough for Netflix.



Just as I was getting cozy with my Netflix plan they change it up.  I saw the article wa posted on CNN yesterday.  This blows...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not so upset about the cost increase (annoying, sure, and certainly making me rethink my plan choice), but what's really got me pissed off right now is that I hade to read about it on AlpineZone. No email from Netflix, and it's not mentioned anywhere in my account info or on the website, unless I go to the "Change Plans" tab in Your Account, and even then, it's really just a warning that if you change your plan now and then want to change it back, it'll be at the new price, regardless of when you do it.

So, my question to answer now is whether Netflix is at all worth it. The only time we use it, really, is in the morning when I work out I watch streaming (currently working through Lost, on episode 9, can't say I'm really getting into it). Discs generally sit on the shelf for a couple of weeks before we just send them back without watching them. So, streaming-only seems to be a logical choice, but the current movie selection isn't good enough, even in combination with 1 hour a day streaming, to support the expense. Guess it's time to investigate Hulu and others more closely.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

Doesn't sound good for Netflix at all...  We'll have to see how this plays out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> So, streaming-only seems to be a logical choice, but the current movie selection isn't good enough, even in combination with 1 hour a day streaming, to support the expense. Guess it's time to investigate Hulu and others more closely.



Yeah, if there is a new movie on on-demand I want to watch I end up paying for it (I use Amazon Streaming since it's cheaper than FIOS) because I don't want to wait the extra month for it to get to Netflix. I find I've been using the Netflix streaming mainly for all the kids movies/shows that I can keep the little buggers occupied with.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 12, 2011)

I dropped down to 2 DVDs the last time they increased the price so I actually have been paying Netflix less per month this past year for use of pretty much the same services since we rarely watch more than 1-2 DVDs per week at most.

The increase for me is $15 to $20 which is a 1/3 increase. Pretty big jump. I hope they offer more streaming content. Every once in a while, I check the on demand queue to see if anything I really want to watch is up there. Usually it is just S's TV shows or stuff I added but am in no rush to see.

I don't think $20 is too much. It is only $2 more than the old 3 DVD plan. And for unlimited rentals and streaming, not too bad. It would be nice if Netflix had more competition so there was something else worth jumping ship to if the price goes up again.


----------



## Nick (Jul 13, 2011)

Last night I watched two flicks . one was "the truth" about a husband and wife that deal with a home invasion. It was just ok. Then we saw another one about a guy who keeps his family locked.in the basement. Also just ok... Can't recall the name of that one. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html



Like


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html



I don't know, I'd say I still want to get the DVDs because the streaming selection sucks for movies.

Figured out this morning, no Hulu on the workout TV. G'dangit!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I don't know, I'd say I still want to get the DVDs because the streaming selection sucks for movies.



plus, the internet is just a fad anyway.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> plus, the internet is just a fad anyway.



Exactly. No good can come of it. When was the last time a bunch of tubes was useful against zombies, anyway?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I don't know, I'd say I still want to get the DVDs because the streaming selection sucks for movies.


This. Excepting TV shows, the streaming selection really SUCKS. There isn't a harsh enough word to describe it. Considering it is Netflix's "main thing" and its "here" and they want to switch people over from DVDs and all that crap. Netflix needs to step up to the plate and put some money where their mouth is.


----------



## Edd (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a very interesting take on the recent Netflix plan changes.  I'm not sure I fully buy it but there is a certain logic.  It makes Reed Hastings sound like a genius.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-2...le-killed-floppies-q-a/?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 19, 2011)

Edd said:


> This is a very interesting take on the recent Netflix plan changes.  I'm not sure I fully buy it but there is a certain logic.  It makes Reed Hastings sound like a genius.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-2...le-killed-floppies-q-a/?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0



I could care less about the DVD, if only the streaming selection were better. I'm not sure where teh author (or Garland) gets that no one is in a position to challenge on streaming- CinemaNow has first-run titles for streaming, and at $4.99, it's competitive, I bet, with the average Netflix user's experience of actually only watching 3-4 movies a month.

That said, that is an interesting take. I like the concept of vine economics, but not sure how robust a theory it is.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2011)

Edd said:


> This is a very interesting take on the recent Netflix plan changes.  I'm not sure I fully buy it but there is a certain logic.  It makes Reed Hastings sound like a genius.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-2...le-killed-floppies-q-a/?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0



That article is nonsense.   Netflix is a brand.   It has no technology advantage over any other company that wants to sell streaming video product.   Recently, Netflix switched from Akami to Level 3 as their technology provider.   Netflix doesn't own anything.   They sign a contract with a service provider and provide the web front end and billing.    Frankly, the Netflix streaming product sucks.   The movies are low quality and the title library is mostly things people aren't going to a RedBox to rent.    The "good" streaming product comes from the cable companies.    If the price were identical for the same content, nobody would bother streaming Netflix.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 23, 2011)

Just watched "Stone". Incredibly good movie. Those that enjoy nicely tied up movies should look elsewhere. A dark Good Will Hunting without the comedy in a prison environment ending on a mild unsettling and unresolved downer. Pure awesome.


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2011)

Watching the ant bully with my nephew haha

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

Not on Netflix, but I watched "Trust" last night on Amazon VOD. It was about a 13 year old girl who meets a guy online who pretends he is 13, then says he is 20, then 25, and then she meets him and he is actually like 35. It was a pretty heart wrenching story, and I would imagine any father's worst nightmare scenario. 

It was interesting from psychological perspective because even after the guy has sex with the underage girl, the girl defends him,claiming it's true love,and the way they build it up in the movie you can really start to get an idea about how these girls feel. It's not always so obvious that this guy is  a sicko and why do you have feelings for him. Overall a pretty good flick. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hall Pass.  FKN hilarious.


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

Uh just tried to watch this movie, "Hurt" - it was F-in terrible. Had to turn it off 20 min. in. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Sep 19, 2011)

A documentary called 180 Degrees South.  Awesome.  I highly recommend this film particularly to people on this site who obviously love the outdoors.  It's essentially about climbing a peak in South America but there's quite a bit more here.  Excellent soundtrack and photography.  This movie could not have been cheap to make.  Trailer here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWBz_pxYC0A


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

Netflix is spinning off the DVD business:

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/18/netflix-qwikster/


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Netflix is spinning off the DVD business:
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/18/netflix-qwikster/



Got an email from Netflix this morning talking about it- haven't read the article, but certainly sounds like they're splitting it, well and truly. I wonder if seperating the two will make it easier for Netflix to sign streaming rights.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 19, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Got an email from Netflix this morning talking about it- haven't read the article, but certainly sounds like they're splitting it, well and truly. I wonder if seperating the two will make it easier for Netflix to sign streaming rights.



You guys beat me to it.  

According to the letter (the blog talks more about it) there is supposed to be an increase in streaming content in the next few months. We will see if it is worthwhile or just more crap. 

With the loss of Starz Play content, however, I wonder if the "new stuff" will be good enough to keep me interested. We ditched cable when we moved because of Hulu and Netflix streaming. Unless they add some significant shows and a better movie selection, it will be easier to justify heading back to cable.


----------



## Edd (Sep 19, 2011)

I understand why they're doing this but he really did just give more bad news which is customers (like me) who do DVDs and streaming will now have 2 accounts on 2 different websites.  Oooo...an inconvenience!  Thanks Reed!


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2011)

I also thought it was kind of a stupid move. they are renaming the DVD company -- "Quickster". Which first of all is a ridiculous name. 

Anyway> i'm done with the mailers. i'm sticking with my streaming only plan. If I need a physical DVD I can rent from Amazon VOD or hit up a Redbox. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 19, 2011)

this is stupid.  I literally just changed my netflix subscription last because of the price change.   i went with 1 dvd + streaming.  

with the PPV options on cable and the local grocery store having a blockbuster kiosk for $1/ night i think Netflix will be done in hour house soon.  Hulu Plus will be getting a much closer look for streaming.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> this is stupid.  I literally just changed my netflix subscription last because of the price change.   i went with 1 dvd + streaming.
> 
> with the PPV options on cable and the local grocery store having a blockbuster kiosk for $1/ night i think Netflix will be done in hour house soon.  Hulu Plus will be getting a much closer look for streaming.



What is the deal with Hulu Plus?  Pros and cons?

I am sick of paying for cable and with this bump in price from Netflix, I want to trim some of the fat from my monthly bills.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 19, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> What is the deal with Hulu Plus?  Pros and cons?



i don't really know.. my uneducated opinion is Hulu is more TV oriented.  but the netflix streaming selection for movies is just horrible.   it was nice when it (netflix steaming) was free now i'm gonig to be paying closer attention to it and drop it if content does not improve.

i think amazon is offering a service now too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i don't really know.. my uneducated opinion is Hulu is more TV oriented.  but the netflix streaming selection for movies is just horrible.   it was nice when it (netflix steaming) was free now i'm gonig to be paying closer attention to it and drop it if content does not improve.
> 
> i think amazon is offering a service now too.



For those of you who use Hulu...  How quickly to they add episodes after they frist air on TV?  Is it a lag of a few days or an extended period of time?  I have fallen in love with some shows like Louie, Wilfred, Swamp Loggers, Storage Wars (guilty pleasure) etc.  If I can get them on Hulu in a quick manner I would dump my cable package down to the local stations in a jiff.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 19, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> For those of you who use Hulu...  How quickly to they add episodes after they frist air on TV?  Is it a lag of a few days or an extended period of time?  I have fallen in love with some shows like Louie, Wilfred, Swamp Loggers, Storage Wars (guilty pleasure) etc.  If I can get them on Hulu in a quick manner I would dump my cable package down to the local stations in a jiff.



i use regular Hulu now. the lag between live and hulu varies greatly depending on the content provider.  some shows are online the next day, others a week or 2 later.  i've noticed that the more popular a show gets the "owner" tries to do their own streaming or put in a delay to Hulu.  

some shows never make it to Hulu, period. even within the same network.. TNT for example has some interesting (to me) shows. some are online to watch past episodes some are not.


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2011)

If you can save $70 a month that's a free lift ticket :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Storage Wars (guilty pleasure) etc.



I was watching that when I was traveling for work a few months ago.. :lol:  It's so stupid and over done that it's hard not to watch.. :lol:

I think I may have suckered my condo mates at Sugarloaf into watching some of it too...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2011)

Edd said:


> I understand why they're doing this but he really did just give more bad news which is customers (like me) who do DVDs and streaming will now have 2 accounts on 2 different websites.  Oooo...an inconvenience!  Thanks Reed!


This! Two different charges, two different web sites, two different accounts? For real? Lame. At least they communicated and explained the change up front.

I was on the "calm down, Beavis" side of things when folks were getting all excited about the price change issue. It wasn't a huge increase. But with this latest turn of events, I really don't feel like Netflix values me as a customer. I like getting both DVDs and On Demand from the same company under the same account. If they completely separate the two businesses, then I think it is time for me to reconsider which is my best option for DVDs and my best option for On Demand separately. I doubt I am alone in that train of thought. If I had Netflix stocks, I'd be selling right now. 

So.... who are Netflix's competitors respectfully in On Demand and DVDs via plans? I may consider pay as you go DVDs if another company has a similar expansive library that Netflix has. On Demand I don't use much... S, she uses it exclusively for TV shows since we don't have cable. She uses it enough that an unlimited plan would be needed. What are the options out there?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2011)

Blockbuster Online is only $15 for 2 DVD plan and you get FREE Blu-Ray which is an extremely (relative to the regular price) expensive option through Netflix. Hmmmm. Any one else leave Netflix for Blockbuster care to comment on the experience? Blockbuster's web site sucks compared to Netflix. Ick. Free DVDs and general principle is very tempting, let alone saving a few bucks.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> On Demand I don't use much... S, she uses it exclusively for TV shows since we don't have cable. She uses it enough that an unlimited plan would be needed. What are the options out there?



Have her check out Hulu.  I haven't used it in quite some time, but they have quite a few TV shows, that seems to be their focus.  They have a free and pay service, I'm not sure what you get with the pay service.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Blockbuster Online is only $15 for 2 DVD plan and you get FREE Blu-Ray which is an extremely (relative to the regular price) expensive option through Netflix. Hmmmm. Any one else leave Netflix for Blockbuster care to comment on the experience? Blockbuster's web site sucks compared to Netflix. Ick. Free DVDs and general principle is very tempting, let alone saving a few bucks.



We switched to Blockbuster for a while, thinking the in-store option would be nice for the times we had a couple of disks sitting around for 2 weeks because we didn't feel like watching them. But then we realized that:
A) we really just don't watch enough to care 
2) we didn't care enough about watching to actually make a trip to the store,
Third, we got hit with late fees because you have to return the movies from the store to the store (and if we couldn't be bothered generally to go get the movie inteh first place, returning it would beimpossible)
Finally, the selection of mailable DVD's seemed thinner
Last, most often we'd just pay $4.99 to stream the movie instead

In the end, we went back to Netflix for the free streaming, which gets used really only when I workout, and i'll probably cancel the DVD portion of Netflix because we jsut rent the movies when we wnat to watch something, and really pay less per month  at $4.99 a pop than we pay for Netflix monthly.

Also, Blockbuster went bankrupt, and the store near us was shut down. Now it's a liquor store, which is a better use of the space, but it's kind of a crappy one.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Have her check out Hulu.  I haven't used it in quite some time, but they have quite a few TV shows, that seems to be their focus.  They have a free and pay service, I'm not sure what you get with the pay service.


She's already on Hulu in addition to Netflix. :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> We switched to Blockbuster for a while, thinking the in-store option would be nice for the times we had a couple of disks sitting around for 2 weeks because we didn't feel like watching them. But then we realized that:
> A) we really just don't watch enough to care
> 2) we didn't care enough about watching to actually make a trip to the store,
> Third, we got hit with late fees because you have to return the movies from the store to the store (and if we couldn't be bothered generally to go get the movie inteh first place, returning it would beimpossible)
> ...


Don't really care about a store option (closest is 30+ minutes away) and streaming is no longer free so all that doesn't matter much. But a thinner selection of DVDs is certainly a concern as I often get some obscure stuff.  Thanks for the feedback!

Where are you streaming movies on demand from? $5 a pop doesn't seem too bad. Many months I watch three or less DVDs so $5 a pop would be less than the three DVD plan via Netflix. Any place offer pay per DVD with as extensive a catalog as Netflix DVD offerings?

I'm surprised the industry hasn't gotten it together yet. It seems there is a lot of pent up demand for on demand any movie, any time... kinda like that old Qwest ad. They still don't seem to be even close.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Don't really care about a store option (closest is 30+ minutes away) and streaming is no longer free so all that doesn't matter much. But a thinner selection of DVDs is certainly a concern as I often get some obscure stuff.  Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Where are you streaming movies on demand from? $5 a pop doesn't seem too bad. Many months I watch three or less DVDs so $5 a pop would be less than the three DVD plan via Netflix. Any place offer pay per DVD with as extensive a catalog as Netflix DVD offerings?
> 
> I'm surprised the industry hasn't gotten it together yet. It seems there is a lot of pent up demand for on demand any movie, any time... kinda like that old Qwest ad. They still don't seem to be even close.



We usually stream from CinemaNow, BestBuy's deal, largely because I have a points credit card with them (amazing how quickly we get free stuff!), but the selection is good (I suppose some stuff comes on later than other places, but I don't know when they come on anyway). Have used Blockbuster, too, but at teh same price, who cares? Cinema Now also has the option to buy a movie, but that would, I suppose, require a place to store it.

As for industry not having it together, it depends on which industry you mean. The streamers can't get licenses from the studios, is the primary concern. I'm sure the reaosns are sound and complex and stupid and simple all at once.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> As for industry not having it together, it depends on which industry you mean. The streamers can't get licenses from the studios, is the primary concern. I'm sure the reaosns are sound and complex and stupid and simple all at once.


Yea, I basically meant that the studios and service providers can't seem to come up with a mutually agreeable solution to allow multiple competitors in the marketplace capable of streaming almost anything currently available on DVD. As you noted, sounds so simple but there are probably some big financial issues to overcome. And of course, studios love to sell DVDs and if you can watch any movie at any time, why would you buy a DVD? And why would you ever go to a theatre?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> She's already on Hulu in addition to Netflix. :roll:



Sorry, I must have missed that...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, I must have missed that...


I used the rolled eyes emoticon at her, not you...  I hadn't mentioned it yet. :dunce:


----------



## legalskier (Sep 20, 2011)

*Hanna*

"A top notch thriller, laced with suspense, action and a wonderful sense of mystery." -rottentomatoes


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2011)

legalskier said:


> "A top notch thriller, laced with suspense, action and a wonderful sense of mystery." -rottentomatoes



I just rented this on Amazon. watching now! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff (Sep 25, 2011)

I finally got done watching all the Star Trek: Next Generation episodes streamed from Netflix.   

Last night, I watched a slice of She (1982).   It stars the chick from Conan the Barbarian.   Probably the worst movie I've seen this year.  Even all the exposed flesh couldn't save it.


----------



## Edd (Sep 25, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I finally got done watching all the Star Trek: Next Generation episodes streamed from Netflix.
> 
> Last night, I watched a slice of She (1982).   It stars the chick from Conan the Barbarian.   Probably the worst movie I've seen this year.  Even all the exposed flesh couldn't save it.



How'd TNG look?  Potential threadjack but I've heard that they are able to transfer the original series to HD but, interestingly, not TNG.  I think it has to do with the way the special effects were handled.

I love seeing old TV series transferred to HD like Cheers and Seinfeld.  It's painful to see a cable channel stretch an SD quality program with 4:3 framing out to 16:9.  It looks shitty and drives me insane.  My girlfriend doesn't even notice.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 25, 2011)

It's SD and not stretched.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 25, 2011)

Just finished The Walking Dead Season 1. Pretty awesome.


----------



## vcunning (Sep 25, 2011)

Phineus and Ferb . . . probably the best written kids show ever!


----------



## legalskier (Oct 5, 2011)

*The T.A.M.I. Show*

If you're into great live performances by early rock and roll and soul acts, this one's for you. Originally filmed in 1964 at the Santa Monica Civic Auditorium for a brief theatrical run, the legendary footage stayed under the radar for decades. It finally was released in DVD this spring. All the bands (and go-go dancers) are terrific, but James Brown stole the show.  "In interviews, Keith Richards of The Rolling Stones has claimed that choosing to follow Brown & The Famous Flames was the biggest mistake of their careers, because no matter how well they performed, they could not top him." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T.A.M.I._Show (good article on the film's history). "The T.A.M.I. Show, the most praised, most coveted and perhaps least viewed concert film in history, is finally resurfacing after 45 years....*Quentin Tarantino *ranks T.A.M.I. among the three best rock films ever, and rocker *Steven Van Zandt* calls it 'the greatest rock movie you've never seen.'" (http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2010-03-18-TAMI18_CV_N.htm)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2011)

Edd said:


> It's painful to see a cable channel stretch an SD quality program with 4:3 framing out to 16:9.  It looks shitty and drives me insane.  My girlfriend doesn't even notice.



I can't stand 4:3 content stretch to 16:9.  I know a bunch of people who don't care, or claim to not even notice.  It drives me nuts.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I can't stand 4:3 content stretch to 16:9.  I know a bunch of people who don't care, or claim to not even notice.  It drives me nuts.



+1

Besides, 4:3 looks OK on a 50" plasma.   It doesn't end my world when the content is SD.   I just watched the entire Star Trek: Next Generation series.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I am glad to see the latest news that DVDs are staying within Netflix and they are not going to spin DVDs off into a subsidiary with separate billing and web site.

That said... if they could so easily be swayed by popular opinion... how sound was their reasoning of going with the change in the first place? How much research had they done? How far along had they progressed into separation before turning it around? It just seems like Netflix really doesn't know what their customers want or doesn't understand their customers. They knew they were going to lose some customers both with the price adjustment and the separation. How much had they under valued customers who might decide to change to a different service?

Ultimately they did the right thing for their customers (to save their own skin perhaps) but it raises some pretty fundamental questions about the company and its business model and its commitment to its customers. And they say they are adding all these movies to streaming but I just don't see it. I keep checking my DVD Queue for the Watch Now button but there are so very few.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ultimately they did the right thing for their customers (to save their own skin perhaps) but it raises some pretty fundamental questions about the company and its business model and its commitment to its customers.



It's good that they're a fairly agile company, because they do keep screwing things up pretty badly.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 10, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> It's good that they're a fairly agile company, because they do keep screwing things up pretty badly.



I'll bet they've lost a lot of customers and this was a last second executive conference room decision.   There's zero barrier to entry into their business.   If you're going to go with a streaming-only product, Amazon Prime looks to be a much better deal.   When people were forced to look at their Netflix account with the split of DVD vs streaming, I'll bet a lot of people just shut down their account.


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow they are insane. I love Netflix streaming but it just seems like the stupidest management decisions I've ever witnessed in the last few months .

http://blog.netflix.com/2011/10/dvds-will-be-staying-at-netflixcom.html


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow they are insane. I love Netflix streaming but it just seems like the stupidest management decisions I've ever witnessed in the last few months .
> 
> http://blog.netflix.com/2011/10/dvds-will-be-staying-at-netflixcom.html


How so? They like to think of themselves as a streaming company that also does DVDs. But the customers have stood up and loudly said NO. You are either a DVD company with streaming or both a streaming and DVD company. But you are not a streaming company with a DVD side project. I think the outcry was pretty severe. I contemplated jumping ship. I would have done so by now if Blockbuster had more DVDs and a better interface. I think they are saving face and doing damage control. It was that bad that they had to reverse themselves... think about that one! Notice that this message is not from the CEO this time either, lol.


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> How so? They like to think of themselves as a streaming company that also does DVDs. But the customers have stood up and loudly said NO. You are either a DVD company with streaming or both a streaming and DVD company. But you are not a streaming company with a DVD side project. I think the outcry was pretty severe. I contemplated jumping ship. I would have done so by now if Blockbuster had more DVDs and a better interface. I think they are saving face and doing damage control. It was that bad that they had to reverse themselves... think about that one! Notice that this message is not from the CEO this time either, lol.



Unless I'm misreading this, I think we are in agreement? haha


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Unless I'm misreading this, I think we are in agreement? haha


Ha! I thought you meant they were insane for back peddling off their original plan.

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2011)

I think they overestimated their hold on streaming customers and underestimated the online streaming competition.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 11, 2011)

could this be a "new coke"  / "classic coke" kind of thing?  shake up the market and then go back to normal?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> could this be a "new coke"  / "classic coke" kind of thing?  shake up the market and then go back to normal?



Maybe they're just trying to figure out the profile of the truly loyal (or lazy) customer. What is the lowest common denominator?


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> could this be a "new coke"  / "classic coke" kind of thing?  shake up the market and then go back to normal?



Are you still on that free Fuller Wycliff rant? get over it, never gonna happen :smash:


----------



## HD333 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dropped Netflix yesterday. Sick of having that red envelope sitting around the house for a month without watching the movie. Redbox will be our go to or on demand.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2011)

Just saw Scott Pilgrim vs. The World. Gave it an _extremely_ rare five stars.

I originally disregarded this film. Thanks to strong urging from Netflix recommendation system and customer reviews on Netflix, I gave it a go not expecting much. 

What I got was perhaps the funniest movie I have ever seen. I can't recall laughing more at any other film. I don't laugh at comedies because comedies generally are not funny. They are one liners that have all been done and said twenty different ways before... but still the same humor.

This movie really pushes the genre. But you need to have the right past life experiences to appreciate it and really be into the jokes. Soooooo many cultural references it would probably take multiple viewings and I still might not get them all if I hadn't experienced some reference (e.g. I cracked up at the Link to the Past intro music with down panning camera but if you never played the game you wouldn't get the reference). 

But comedy is one thing. This movie has substance and heart and intent. The jokes aren't just thrown around for laughs. I don't know if Hollywood will pick it up, but this movie _should_ (in my ideal world) change comedy movies the way American Pie and Somthing About Mary charged the direction of movie comedy when they came out. This movie took two things I disdain in movies currently--comedy and heavy CG action--and made me love the movie for them both. Phenomenal.


----------



## Edd (Oct 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Just saw Scott Pilgrim vs. The World. Gave it an _extremely_ rare five stars.
> 
> I originally disregarded this film. Thanks to strong urging from Netflix recommendation system and customer reviews on Netflix, I gave it a go not expecting much.
> 
> ...



I think I've mentioned this film earlier in the thread and fully agree.  Very well done and it's gonna be a classic.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 2, 2011)

*Bronson*

Watched it last night. Good description from rottentomatoes: "A stylized portrait of a criminal famous in his native Britain as perhaps the most violent man in Her Majesty's prison system, Bronson serves primarily as a showcase for Tom Hardy's undeniably brilliant performance."


----------



## Nick (Nov 2, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Dropped Netflix yesterday. Sick of having that red envelope sitting around the house for a month without watching the movie. Redbox will be our go to or on demand.



Exactly what I did. I kept instant and will go to redbox if I have an impulse rent.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> Exactly what I did. I kept instant and will go to redbox if I have an impulse rent.


 
Should this thread be renamed Latest Redbox Selection?  Latest DVD Selection?  


But then no one could complain about Netflix anymore!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 2, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Dropped Netflix yesterday. Sick of having that red envelope sitting around the house for a month without watching the movie. Redbox will be our go to or on demand.



Cancelled my subscription also...in the same boat


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Exactly what I did. I kept instant and will go to redbox if I have an impulse rent.



Just made the change this morning.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 3, 2011)

I have it for another couple of weeks free..I just can't think of a reason to keep it.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys dropping Netflix must never watch off beat or obscure DVD selections. There are just SO many movies I watch that are not available on streaming or from Redbox, Blockbuster, etc.


----------



## ski stef (Nov 4, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> You guys dropping Netflix must never watch off beat or obscure DVD selections. There are just SO many movies I watch that are not available on streaming or from Redbox, Blockbuster, etc.



I only had netflix because I didn't have cable for over a year and was getting 3 dvds at a time plus streaming.  I've exhausted myself of netflix.  I've moved so now cable is accessible to me (it doesn't seem like I was missing much) but dropping the expenditure of it seemed right. I'm also now closer to a redbox which seems easy.  Maybe down the road ill pick up 1 dvd at a time again to get some of those off beat dvds but its not worth it to me right now.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 4, 2011)

I finally got around to watching the 3 Netflix DVDs that were sitting around forever sitting on the airplane on a California trip this week.   I'd cancel but Netflix is a Christmas present from mom.

My plan of record is to shut down cable completely in my summer place in early December.   Next May, I'll just turn on internet.   Other than sports, I don't watch cable at all and I think I'll give the Red Sox a year off.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 4, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> You guys dropping Netflix must never watch off beat or obscure DVD selections. There are just SO many movies I watch that are not available on streaming or from Redbox, Blockbuster, etc.


Most of the offbeat comedies..I have already. Like Baseketball...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 6, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> You guys dropping Netflix must never watch off beat or obscure DVD selections. There are just SO many movies I watch that are not available on streaming or from Redbox, Blockbuster, etc.



Yeah, but being in the mood to watch that particular offbeat movie when i have it is a sufficient risk to make the cost just not worth it.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Showing up in my mailbox today:

CJ7 (a Steven Chow movie, I own Shaiolin Soccer and Kung Fu Hustle)
The Illusionist (French animation from the Triplets of Belleville people)
Black Swan (want to see what all the Oscar award fuss was about)


----------



## legalskier (Nov 16, 2011)

Sitting around waiting for the season to start (hurry up please!), I've seen some decent flicks lately:

*Attack The Block*
An entertaining, fast-paced alien invasion flick from the producer of _Shawn of the Dead_, with interesting twists, including the setting (a London housing project), characters (street kids in the hood, all cast very well), and aliens (low tech but effective, who are here for a reason you've never heard before). "It successfully combines action with wit, social commentary and comedy." -rottentomatoes






*Fast Five*
Amazon: "ridiculously entertaining. Fast Five may be the most overblown entry in the series to date (which is saying quite a bit), but there's a dunderheaded earnestness to it that's hard to resist."  
The uneasy interaction between Vin Diesel and "The Rock" adds interest beyond the insane-in-the-membrane action sequences.





*A Better  Tomorrow*
With subtitles. "The John Woo gangster classic that started it all, a romantic, violent, swirlingly stylish melodrama about dueling brothers--with a mesmerizing lead performance by Hong Kong's favorite actor, Chow Yun-Fat [who] has a unique, ebullient star presence....Tomorrow has a direct emotional power that is still unique" -amazon.  The (extremely violent) ending resolves questions I had about some of the earlier actions that were puzzling.





*The Blue Angel*
With subtitles. The legendary, risque 1930 early talkie film from Weimar Germany, I caught this on TCM mostly to see what made Marlene Dietrich special. Now I know. Besides being gorgeous and vivacious (most of her stills don't do her justice), she had a magnetic screen presence. Amazon: "as soon as [Prof. Rath, played brilliantly by Emil Jannings] enters the shadowy Blue Angel nightclub and steals one glimpse of the smoldering Lola-Lola, commanding the stage in a top hat, stockings and bare thighs, Rath's self-righteous piety is crushed. He finds himself fatefully seduced by the throaty voice of the vulgar siren, singing, "Falling in Love Again." Consumed by desire and tormented by his rigid propriety, [he] allows himself to be dragged down a path of personal degradation. Lola's unrestrained sexuality was a revelation to...moviegoers, thrusting Dietrich to the forefront of the sultry international leading ladies... who were challenging the limits of screen sexuality." I'll never be able to hear that song the same way.




See what I mean?

That should keep you busy for a while- enjoy....


----------



## Nick (Nov 16, 2011)

So.,.. just started watching walking dead based on comments here, really good show, got through three episodes so far.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Sitting around waiting for the season to start (hurry up please!), I've seen some decent flicks lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Hard Boiled is a much better John Woo - Chow Yun-Fat movie than A Better Tomorrow.   If you haven't seen it, it's a must-rent.   I own the Criterion Collection version which is a lot better than the regular DVD.   It shows the movie in the original 1.85:1 aspect ratio with no cropping or stretching.    Watch it in Cantonese with English subtitles.   Like all Chinese movies, they're lousy when they're dubbed.    I wish they'd do a 1.85:1 Blu Ray.

I own Fast Five on Blu Ray.   Found it used on Half.com.   I think it's almost as good as the first one.   Way bigger budget.   Far more car stunts.   Basically zero street racing.    They foreshadowed that Michelle Rodriguez / Vin Diesel's girlfriend is still alive so I'll bet she shows up in the 6th movie.    This isn't worth spending $20.00 on but for $10.00, I'm glad to have it on my shelf.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Showing up in my mailbox today:
> 
> CJ7 (a Steven Chow movie, I own Shaiolin Soccer and Kung Fu Hustle)
> The Illusionist (French animation from the Triplets of Belleville people)
> Black Swan (want to see what all the Oscar award fuss was about)



I thought CJ7 was a great kid's movie that can be enjoyed by an adult.   I watched it in Cantonese with English subtitles.   There isn't enough dialog where this gets in the way.

The Illusionist is a real Debbie Downer of a movie but it's the best movie I've seen this year.   If you haven't seen The Triplets of Belleville, rent both of them.   

I saw the first slice of Black Swan on an airplane Sunday after watching The Illusionist.   It's sitting on top of my Blu Ray player.   I need to finish it.   It's not my kind of movie with hot chicks and guns & ammo but the first part is fine.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 16, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I think Hard Boiled is a much better John Woo - Chow Yun-Fat movie than A Better Tomorrow.   If you haven't seen it, it's a must-rent.



Dropped it into the queue, thanks.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2011)

Watched the rest of Black Swan last night.   It's not my kind of movie but I can see why it won all those awards.   Natalie Portman does nothing for me (I didn't go to Penn State) but Mila Kuntis was lookin' good.


----------



## soposkier (Nov 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> So.,.. just started watching walking dead based on comments here, really good show, got through three episodes so far.



You'll be caught up in no time, only 6 epsisodes in the first season.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 17, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Watched the rest of Black Swan last night.   It's not my kind of movie but I can see why it won all those awards.   Natalie Portman does nothing for me (I didn't go to Penn State) but Mila Kuntis was lookin' good.




I loved and hated Black Swan. Agree with Portman. She sometimes looks like she needs a shower. LOL.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 17, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Natalie Portman does nothing for me (I didn't go to Penn State) but Mila Kuntis was lookin' good.


Me neither. She was horrid in Star Wars.

Check out the movie Closer. If she doesn't do anything for you in that movie, then you can officially write her off. She has a particularly raunchy scene. Rest of the movie sucked and Clive Owen and Julia Roberts might have had something to do with that. But more so the plot: typical indie foursome relationship swapping lame ass crap.


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2011)

Watching the perfect host... So far a definite recommend. I won't spoil it for anyone


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2011)

The Book of Eli  -  worth watching once

I recently subscribed to a 30-day trial of Amazon Prime (Xmas shipping).   Their HD streaming is much higher quality than Netflix.   I watched Speed last night.   Too bad their movie selection is so limited.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2011)

I liked the Book of Eli. 

Anyone watch Breaking Bad?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2011)

It looks like most of the James Bond movies are now available on Netflix streaming video

Edited:
Yep.  All of them other than the last Pierce Brosnan movie (2002) and the two Daniel Craig movies.   I guess the cutoff is 10 year old movies.   I own Dr No and Goldfinger.   The others are now in my streaming video queue.


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> I liked the Book of Eli.
> 
> Anyone watch Breaking Bad?



Hell yes. In the middle of season 3.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool, I just saw on eepisode so far. Will keep watching. 

I'm finding over time that in general, I much prefer to watch episodic shows vs. typical run length movies.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 7, 2011)

Any thoughts on the new Netflix accounts: streaming v DVD? Personally, it sux.


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> Cool, I just saw on eepisode so far. Will keep watching.
> 
> I'm finding over time that in general, I much prefer to watch episodic shows vs. typical run length movies.



Me too. That's the only reason we haven't dumped DVDs from our account. I almost never get movies through mail anymore.  Breaking Bad looks amazing on Blu-Ray, although we realized they recently put season 3 on streaming.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Any thoughts on the new Netflix accounts: streaming v DVD? Personally, it sux.


They rescinded the split.


----------



## Nick (Dec 7, 2011)

Good, that was a ridiculous idea


----------



## legalskier (Dec 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I recently subscribed to a 30-day trial of Amazon Prime (Xmas shipping).... Too bad their movie selection is so limited.



My neighbor tried it and said most of the movies are decades old- many from the '70s. They didn't like it.



Nick said:


> I liked the Book of Eli.
> Anyone watch Breaking Bad?



1) Me too.
2) It's in my queue. 



Nick said:


> I'm finding over time that in general, I much prefer to watch episodic shows vs. typical run length movies.



Agreed. I'm working on Dexter Season 5, which is intriguing so far.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2011)

legalskier said:


> My neighbor tried it and said most of the movies are decades old- many from the '70s. They didn't like it.



Amazon is really designed as a pay-per-view system.   The HD quality blows away Netflix and is on-par with what I get from Comcast for video-on-demand.    For most recent titles, it costs the same as renting a Blu Ray from Red Box and you don't have to deal with the hassle of returning it.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nick said:


> ....
> 
> Anyone watch Breaking Bad?



Good good good good show. Way better than I expected it to be when I started it.

For all the Nflix bashing - please continue! I shorted NFLX stock mid July when, as a long time customer, I flipped at the news of their latest price increase. This has been even better than short selling any stock related to Uranium the Monday after the Tsunami in Japan. $300 down to $72 per share! They've paid me back all 6 years of subscription fees 8x over. Yay! Yay! Yay! The bastard looks like a dot com implosion of the 90's. Yay!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still working my way through The X-Files series in order on my Netllix streaming.  I'm up to season 6 - episode 14.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 8, 2011)

Highly recommend the "America - The Story of Us" series.

And also Breaking Bad if you do not watch it already.  Can be slow at times, but that is the genius of the show.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh they did? Then my account is screwed up. I seem to have lost streaming.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 8, 2011)

Lincoln Lawyer
Strictly Sexual


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2011)

watched Bridesmaids over the weekend. there was 1 scene where i laughed so hard i thought i would choke, rest of movie was a snooze.  

my wife billed it as the female version of The Hangover, it wasn't.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:
			
		

> my wife billed it as the female version of The Hangover, it wasn't.



Yeah, it definitely was not


----------



## Glenn (Dec 9, 2011)

My wife and I watch a lot of History, Discovery, Food, Travel...stuff like that. Are those networks on Netflix? I don't need latest and greatest the day after it airs...but fairly current is nice.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 19, 2011)

Watched the first 20 minutes off The Tree of Life last night. Despite being visually spectacular, it might be the worst movie I have ever seen. After five minutes, I was already done with it but I tried to give it the benefit of the doubt... maybe it would get better. After twenty minutes, I turned to S and we both just started cracking up laughing. We just went on laughing for a few minutes and then started to fast forward and see if anything ever happened. 

I get what the director was going for here but epic fail doesn't begin to describe it. I'd recommend it only if you want to laugh at a really bad movie with a group. But I think even this movie will eventually bore even the those that love to watch bad movies for a laugh.

I like a lot of the artsy fartsy movies. Or I can at least respect them even if I think they get too lame. I'm a big critic of indie movies thinking they are great just because they are indie and different. But I can at least respect their efforts. The Tree of Life however is just a complete and total miss.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 19, 2011)

Tree of Life definitely falls into the "you either love it or hate it and no in between" category. I thought it was phenomenal. It just isn't even really a movie but rather one of the most beautiful things I've seen shot. Its like a moving painting, like most Terrence Malick movies. Some of his movies are good movies and others are just good to look at.


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2011)

Been watching Breaking Bad. Awesome and definitely recommend.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 20, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Tree of Life definitely falls into the "you either love it or hate it and no in between" category. I thought it was phenomenal. It just isn't even really a movie but rather one of the most beautiful things I've seen shot. Its like a moving painting, like most Terrence Malick movies. Some of his movies are good movies and others are just good to look at.


I started doing documentary commentary over the space and nature scenes for giggles. It really is pretty to look at. But I thought he would have better put his talents to use shooting for a documentary rather than a feature film who's description reads like a drama.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 25, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Watched the first 20 minutes off The Tree of Life last night. Despite being visually spectacular, it might be the worst movie I have ever seen.



"Tree of Life" was like watching a tree grow.  True, a very beautiful tree, but that's about how slow it was.


If you want something that grabs you by the collar and doesn't let go, try "*Warrior*." The storyline is as intense as the mixed martial arts tournament it depicts. Tom Hardy,  Joel Edgerton and Nick Nolte deliver performances you won't soon forget. It's a double leg take down, a full nelson winner.
"As fight films go, Warrior is as gutsy as they get, with not just a big cash prize at stake but a whole family." -rottentomatoes


----------



## Edd (Dec 26, 2011)

Haven't seen Tree of Life yet but I'll get around to it. I've always enjoyed Badlands but The Thin Red Line was disappointing.


----------



## TobySki (Jan 9, 2012)

Last 2 netflix were really good. Warrior as mentioned earlier was awesome.
Saw The Last Lions yesterday and was really moved by it. I usually don't connect with the plight of animals but this was really well done.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2012)

I saw Sherlock Homes that came out last year and it was great


----------



## IrishSki Sean (Jan 10, 2012)

The Change-Up...awesome movie, really liking the movies Jason Bateman has been in recently (horrible bosses)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2012)

IrishSki Sean said:


> The Change-Up...awesome movie, really liking the movies Jason Bateman has been in recently (horrible bosses)


Ya Horrible Bosses was awesome


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2012)

Not Netflix, but just watched Contagion (which I liked), and The Help (which I thought was ok but fairly dull). 

Contagion did seem a little overproduced though. They had an A-list set of actors / actresses but many were only in it for fleeting moments. Example: Gwyneth Paltrow is at the top of the list of actresses but was probably in the movie for 5 minutes total.


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Been watching various Star Trek episodes lately.  May want to watch the 2009 Star Trek movie again soon.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 10, 2012)

Couple of good British gangsta type flicks:  _Layer Cake_ (Daniel Craig), and _Harry Brown_ (Michael Caine, playing a vigilante).


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2012)

hammer said:


> Been watching various Star Trek episodes lately.  May want to watch the 2009 Star Trek movie again soon.



I just finished watching the Enterprise series the other day.


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2012)

Incendies.  This is a French language film about an adult brother and sister who, upon hearing their dead mother's will, learn some family secrets and travel to the middle east.  This film has a shocker ending and is not a crowd pleaser.  I'm really not sure I even recommend it but it held my attention.

Oh yeah, and it's kind of hard to follow.  Enjoy!


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

On Season  4 of Breaking Bad. Great show.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> On Season  4 of Breaking Bad. Great show.



I want to get into it but my queue keeps skipping over Season 1 due to a "very long wait." :angry:

So I watched *The Devil's Double*, a docu-drama about a man who was forced to play the role of body-double to Saddam Hussein's son Uday. Uday was so depraved he would have made Caligula proud. If you can tolerate some disturbing scenes of violence and torture, you'll witness a remarkable performance by Dominic Cooper, who plays both Uday and his double, Latif.  Latif is faced with choosing how far he should go in playing the role of a psycopath who was protected due to his social status. I had never seen Cooper before and came away impressed.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2012)

50/50     Really good film abt the true story of Seth Rogen's friend.
I was laughing and tearing up throughout the movie...brought up a lot of emotions.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2012)

moneyball


----------



## Edd (Jan 30, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> moneyball



That was good.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 30, 2012)

Apollo 18

Haven't watched it yet


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

legalskier said:


> "Tree of Life" was like watching a tree grow.  True, a very beautiful tree, but that's about how slow it was.
> 
> 
> If you want something that grabs you by the collar and doesn't let go, try "*Warrior*." The storyline is as intense as the mixed martial arts tournament it depicts. Tom Hardy,  Joel Edgerton and Nick Nolte deliver performances you won't soon forget. It's a double leg take down, a full nelson winner.
> "As fight films go, Warrior is as gutsy as they get, with not just a big cash prize at stake but a whole family." -rottentomatoes


Tree of Life a little long and confusing with outer space stuff,  i wanted to like it but couldn't


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2012)

are you talking about the fountain? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fountain


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> are you talking about the fountain?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fountain



i never saw the Fountain, but in tree of life their was some stuff that was not from earth i dont want to put to much on here for people who didnt see it yet


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> i never saw the Fountain, but in tree of life their was some stuff that was not from earth i dont want to put to much on here for people who didnt see it yet



http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/the-tree-of-life/5524


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't seen the tree of life yet just from the description it didn't sound like a movie with ... ermmm .. aliens lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

Nick said:


> I haven't seen the tree of life yet just from the description it didn't sound like a movie with ... ermmm .. aliens lol



i did not say aliens i said planets and it does read the review or watch ask someone who seen the movie , i thought i was tripping in movie has planets and some outer space wierd thing going on


----------



## EllenK (Jan 31, 2012)

Started Season 1 of Breaking Bad last night....good show so far...not mind blowing amazing but I like it.


----------



## speden (Feb 6, 2012)

I watched "Dr. Strangelove" with my son yesterday (he picked it out).  I thought it would be boring, but it turned out to be good.

Kind of a classic black and white dark comedy from the 60's.  It was both funny and slightly disturbing.  Great performances by Peter Sellers (who played multiple parts) and George C. Scott.  I didn't know Sellers was so versatile and good with accents.  The short but creepy scenes where Sellers plays Dr. Strangelove really stole the show.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

EllenK said:


> Started Season 1 of Breaking Bad last night....good show so far...not mind blowing amazing but I like it.



It's a good show, I think it gets better and better with each season. I've watched up through Season 4. 

My wife and I started watching Walking Dead again, renting on Netflix. Kinda expensive though at like $2.99 an episode in HD.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 6, 2012)

My Netflix DVDs sitting here:
Rise of the Planet of the Apes
Moneyball
Midnight in Paris


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

Geoff said:


> My Netflix DVDs sitting here:
> Rise of the Planet of the Apes
> Moneyball
> Midnight in Paris


Nice selection, i just watched Planet of the Apes, i thought i like it better but no i didn't.


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2012)

Started Breaking Bad, thanks to too many people recommending it last week. Interesting... certainly faring better for me than Mad Men, which I keep watching because I want to like it, but more than anything, I just hate Don Draper.


----------



## mhoran1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cowboys and Aliens....weak, not reccomended!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 7, 2012)

mhoran1982 said:


> Cowboys and Aliens....weak, not reccomended!



I own the Blu Ray and should have waited for it to hit the $5.00 bin.   It at least looks nice on a 50" plasma.   The writing and directing is a total failure.   A movie with Harrison Ford, Daniel Craig, and Olivia Wilde in it could have been very compelling.


----------



## Kerovick (Feb 7, 2012)

It was weak but still ok-ish.  If your not expecting anything specialyou won't be disapointed.

If all else fails you could just oogle Oliva Wilde


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*
If you liked _Pulp Fiction_ you'll enjoy this early Guy Ritchie English gangsta film that doesn't take itself too seriously. Entertaining, clever, funny, with some terrific characters (yes, that's Sting playing the serious father of one of the lads), all of its positive attributes overcome subplots that seem just a bit too contrived. Whatever, I enjoyed it.


----------



## jlboyell (Feb 7, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*
> If you liked _Pulp Fiction_ you'll enjoy this early Guy Ritchie English gangsta film that doesn't take itself too seriously. Entertaining, clever, funny, with some terrific characters (yes, that's Sting playing the serious father of one of the lads), all of its positive attributes overcome subplots that seem just a bit too contrived. Whatever, I enjoyed it.



also on that list is snatch, watch snatch first, then go back to lock stock.  both good movies


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 8, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*
> If you liked _Pulp Fiction_ you'll enjoy this early Guy Ritchie English gangsta film that doesn't take itself too seriously. Entertaining, clever, funny, with some terrific characters (yes, that's Sting playing the serious father of one of the lads), all of its positive attributes overcome subplots that seem just a bit too contrived. Whatever, I enjoyed it.



Great movie, I think. Some of the cinematography is great.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*o
> If you liked _Pulp Fiction_ you'll enjoy this early Guy Ritchie English gangsta film that doesn't take itself too seriously. Entertaining, clever, funny, with some terrific characters (yes, that's Sting playing the serious father of one of the lads), all of its positive attributeso overcome subplots that seem just a bit too contrived. Whatever, I enjoyed it.



I love Pulp Fiction my favorite movie, but I didn't like Lock, Stock, and 2 Smoking Barrels to much.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Nice selection, i just watched Planet of the Apes, i thought i like it better but no i didn't.



I'm glad I watched it once but I'd never consider buying a copy.

Any movie that is endorsed by PETA isn't going to be very good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I'm glad I watched it once but I'd never consider buying a copy.
> 
> Any movie that is endorsed by PETA isn't going to be very good.


Did u like the movie?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally started "Breaking Bad" last night- first episode was a baptism by fire (literally!).  Wife's not sure she likes it, but I do.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Finally started "Breaking Bad" last night- first episode was a baptism by fire (literally!).  Wife's not sure she likes it, but I do.



We're about 6 episodes in.  Pretty good show.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Money Ball, baseball interesting , but long.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Contagion, long as expected.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Long Slow Death of 20 something,  comedy,  again okay.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 15, 2012)

I have Drive, Contagion, and Real Steel sitting here.

Moneyball was good.   Midnight in Paris was watchable

I was streaming the first year of Monty Python last night.   I own the box set but it's in my other house.   Other than the "wink, wink.  nudge, nudge.  do ya know, do ya know" skit, the first four shows didn't have much that was memorable.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I was streaming the first year of Monty Python last night.   I own the box set but it's in my other house.   Other than the "wink, wink.  nudge, nudge.  do ya know, do ya know" skit, the first four shows didn't have much that was memorable.



_Monty Python team set for film reunion with Absolutely Anything_
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/jan/27/monty-python-film-reunion-absolutely-anything


----------



## Glenno (Feb 15, 2012)

Breaking Bad is getting better with each episode...lot of character layers in this and of course the raw action is entertaining.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy Rollers: about jews selling e, good movie.         Paranormal Activity 3 good and scary, I liked it more then 2 one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2012)

Rum Dairy : Hunter Thompson first book,  Good movie


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

I rented "Take Shelter" last night on Amazon VOD. --> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675192/

It was good, a little slow going. Not sure how I felt about the ending of it. I don't really like when things are "open to interpretation" at the end of films, it makes me feel like I have no clue what really happened.


----------



## speden (Feb 25, 2012)

Watched "Aspen Extreme" last night.  I've had it in my saved list on Netflix for ages and they finally bought a copy so it popped into my queue.

It's one of the better ski movies I've seen.  Not the usual slapstick and bad acting you get in ski movies, but more of a drama with passable acting and almost a fully baked story.  It has some fairly extreme skiing too, which I wish there was more of.  Could have used some frontal nudity to spice it up too, but then the acting quality would probably have gone down, so that's the trade off I guess.

Now I wish Netflix would get a copy of "The Edge of Never" since that's been sitting in my saved list too.  If everyone would add that to their saved list then Netflix might buy a copy.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 25, 2012)

Just started Breaking Bad.  Only on Episode 4 but I really like it.  We have been looking for something to fill the void now that we are done Lost and How I Met Your Mother.  The characters are likeable and the writing is quite good.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 27, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I have Drive, Contagion, and Real Steel sitting here.



Drive was realllllly slow.   1h 40min that could have been edited down to 45 minutes.   The male lead basically didn't talk and there were long periods of silence.

Contagion was yet another "virus destroys the world" movie.   No interesting twists.

Real Steel was way better than I was expecting.   A Rambo-like remake but with robot boxers and a little kid written in.   Unlike Star Wars v2.0 where the little kid was simply annoying, this one worked and the kid could actually act.   Hugh Jackman did a good job.  	Evangeline Lilly is hot as hell but needed some gratuitous sex scenes that aren't in a PG-13 movie.   She's in the upcoming Hobbit movies.   I hope she lands some leather + guns & ammo parts like Underworld or Resident Evil.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2012)

Winebego Man was an aweomse documentary.  

I also started watching 30 Rock.  Easily one of the funniest shows I have ignored over the years.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Rum Dairy : Hunter Thompson first book,  Good movie



This sums it up for me: "The Rum Diary has no mighty gonzo wind. Even with a push from its Thompson-worshipping star, Johnny Depp, it leaves our freak flag limp." It has a lot of good elements that should have worked but for some reason it was flat. 
I wouldn't recommend it to anyone except fans of Johnny Depp (who gave a notable performance)...or anyone who is curious to see how beautiful Amber Heard can be.


----------



## KTammaro (Feb 29, 2012)

*Netflix*

We mostly stream netflix tv shows through our Roku.  Usually Monk or Psych, but most recently Lilyhammer.. Netflix's own show! Its good. For a movie, we most recently received Contagion, it was decent.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 29, 2012)

KTammaro said:


> We mostly stream netflix tv shows through our Roku.  Usually Monk or Psych, but most recently Lilyhammer.. Netflix's own show! Its good. For a movie, we most recently received Contagion, it was decent.



From Dusk Till Dawn is on Netflix IP streaming video.   I love that movie.

Love and Other Drugs, Hugo, and The Tree of Life will be in my mailbox tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 6, 2012)

I streamed Limitless last night.   It held my interest all the way through.   Most recent release date Netflix streaming movies are dogs.

Hugo was really good for a PG kid movie.


----------



## RobynV (Mar 6, 2012)

Watched "I melt with you" last night. Really sort of pointless...set to music the entire time which was sort of distracting and made it tough to hear the dialogue. Good cast but a general waste of time and sad.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2012)

I tried watching my Netflix copy of The Tree of Life on the airplane tonight.   I ejected it after about 30 minutes and watched the Quentin Tarantino and Robert Rodriguez Grind House movies instead.   

The Tree of Life was missing the critical elements of a good movie.... chicks in leather with swords or guns & ammo.   I'm way too superficial to watch something like that.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Next Three Days*

Despite strong performances by Russell Crowe, Elizabeth Banks, Liam Neeson & Brian Dennehy, and some detailed instructions re: how to escape from prison, I couldn't suspend my disbelief to overcome a seriously implausible story line.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Despite strong performances by Russell Crowe, Elizabeth Banks, Liam Neeson & Brian Dennehy, and some detailed instructions re: how to escape from prison, I couldn't suspend my disbelief to overcome a seriously implausible story line.



Agreed- got about 30 minutes into it and realized I just wasn't going to buy it. I wanted to, really I did.


----------



## Edd (Mar 14, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Despite strong performances by Russell Crowe, Elizabeth Banks, Liam Neeson & Brian Dennehy, and some detailed instructions re: how to escape from prison, I couldn't suspend my disbelief to overcome a seriously implausible story line.



Does this movie not have a title?  Because if they didn't even name it that's just super annoying.


----------



## speden (Mar 19, 2012)

Watched a good western from 1939 last night called "Destry Rides Again".  I like Jimmy Stewart and Marlene Dietrich, and they didn't disappoint in this one.  

Interesting combo with Stewart's boy scout persona and Dietrich's sultry bad girl style.  Nice blend of comedy, bar fights, and a good plot.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 23, 2012)

Edd said:


> Does this movie not have a title?  Because if they didn't even name it that's just super annoying.



Um yes..."The Next Three Days" (see post #544).

On Geoff's recommendation I watched "*Winnebago Man*," a darkly funny documentary featuring "the angriest RV salesman on Youtube." Instead of devolving into a mockumentary, it allowed Jack Rebney to emerge with his dignity. Do yourself a kindness and check it out.
Here's some original footage on which it's based (NSFW language): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ds7OfXXi-c

Meanwhile, I noticed this trailer on the right side of the screen-



I _knew _they were leaving all the cool stuff out of the history books.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Um yes..."The Next Three Days" (see post #544).


Most people don't read post titles. Took me a second look before I saw it myself.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 25, 2012)

In Time was watchable.   I was really bummed that they killed off Olivia Wilde early in the movie.   The bad guys and evil rich vs downtrodden poor were a little too cliche/comic book-y.   Nobody ages beyond age 25 so all the women in the movie were great eye candy.   I was entertained.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 28, 2012)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

If you like fast paced shoot-em-up pyrotechnic spy vs. spy thrillers, _Tinker Tailor_ won’t be your cup of tea. But if you’re like me and relish an intelligent, well-acted, suspenseful window into Cold War espionage, then by all means dive in. Gary Oldman plays British intelligence official George Smiley, who is brought back to investigate whether his former agency, MI-6, has been penetrated by a Soviet mole. Oldman  does an excellent job reprising a role that was owned by Sir Alec Guinness in the original 7 hour tv version back in the 70s, of which I was a big fan. The rest of the cast is top rate: John Hurt, Colin Firth, Mark Strong, Ciaran Hinds, Toby Jones, Kathy Burke, and especially Tom Hardy and Benedict Cumberbatch (who currently plays a modern day “Sherlock” on Masterpiece Theatre). It’s as if the producers pulled out all the casting stops because they knew they’d be judged against the original. The story evolves slowly and subtly, but inexorably, as Smiley peels back layers of an onion that’s rotten at its core. One of the few movies I’ll be watching again.






Cumberbatch and Oldman, ready to whack-a-mole


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Most people don't read post titles. Took me a second look before I saw it myself.



Hmm.. Still don't see it. They must not display on Tapatalk. Good to know. 

I finally watched Tree of Life. Well, most of it. Beautifully shot which kept me going for awhile but the narrative style was just brutal on my attention span. The GF and I couldn't finish it. I can't recommend this film.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 29, 2012)

Edd said:


> I finally watched Tree of Life. Well, most of it. Beautifully shot which kept me going for awhile but the narrative style was just brutal on my attention span. The GF and I couldn't finish it. I can't recommend this film.



I don't think I lasted 30 minutes.   I expect a movie to be entertaining.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

Mission Impossible 3 Ghost Protocol,  great movie,  tom cruise and the whole cia agent's wad as good as it gets, i wad expecting to like it but surprised me. Highly recommended it just about 2 hours long, but the time roy's by, and stuff they did to trick the bad guys was sweet.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

Watching True Blood on Amazon VOD


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 5, 2012)

Memorial day really good war movie.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2012)

We recently dumped cable altogether in favor of Netflix, we're also doing a trial of Hulu Plus, and my wife got Amazon Prime.  After we cancelled cable I found out that we actually get really good reception on a couple of over the air channels using a cheap digital antenna.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 21, 2012)

Just watched King of Kong. Incredible documentary! It starts slow and quirky as the film introduces everyone. But things just get very bizarre with some of the people (I almost typed "characters" -- it is hard to believe this isn't fiction sometimes!) involved and the drama that gets setup is truly stranger than fiction. Interesting reading the Wikipedia entry for this flick after having watched it as some editing was handled in a certain way and some facts were left out to have a clear protagonist but that still doesn't detract from the way some of the people involved behaved. I'm no classic arcade geek nor do I play video games at all any more so you don't need to be an old school classic gamer to appreciate this wicked slice of reality.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 9, 2012)

_*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo *will leave its mark on you. Dark, brutal and intriguing, this version is as troubling and memorable as its Swedish counterpart. Its disturbing tone begins in the opening credits and continues to the last frame. _-rottentomatoes
Starring James Craig, Rooney Mara, Stellan Skarsgard and Christopher Plummer.

Recommended- just don't watch it with your kids.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 30, 2012)

Act of Valor---good movie and really makes you appreciate what the Navy Seals go through both in battle and on the home front.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2012)

Dr Horrible's Singalong Blog.

Funny, in a bizarre but creative way.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 31, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Dr Horrible's Singalong Blog.
> 
> Funny, in a bizarre but creative way.



Awesome mini-series.  Joss Wheadon did it when the writers were on strike a few years ago. NPH is incredible. They are making a sequel and I am super pumped for it.

I started watching Friday Night Lights last night and I am hooked, which is impressive since I am not a football fan.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Act of Valor---good movie and really makes you appreciate what the Navy Seals go through both in battle and on the home front.



I enjoyed that movie although the fps seemed too blatant like they were trying to appeal to COD fans, although I do suppose its fairly representativr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edd (Aug 5, 2012)

Louie.  I think it's an amazing show.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 8, 2012)

Edd said:


> Louie.  I think it's an amazing show.



Louie is the best new show I've started watching this year. Had a couple seasons to catch up on.

On Netflix I just finished watching the series Jericho... it was only 2 seasons but an overall excellent post-nuclear drama. A cliff hanger every 5 minutes... great characters, good love stories, non-stop action and a great plot. Acting was pretty good from a lot of the actors if a little cheesy a few times. Recommended.

And re: Breaking Bad, that's probably the best series to be on television for the last 5 years.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 9, 2012)

The Station Agent
Starring Peter Dinklage, Patricia Clarkson, Bobby Cannavale and Michelle Williams.
A quirky understated film that really held my interest. "Peter Dinklage's performance is poetic and pure as any you will ever observe on screen or off." - S.F.Chronicle


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2012)

Station Agent was okay. That whole quirky so called indie genre has really worn thin for me. I can't stand dumb film and don't go for the big hits and I do enjoy the pseudo-indie stuff. But I can't stand the whole "let's film a quirky indie film just because quirky and indie are cool and big budget and not quirky are not artistic" blah blah blah. Quirk is okay if it makes sense for the characters and plot. But starting from "I have a great idea for a quirky independent film..." is just old and trite. 

We watched True Romance last week. A little old by now, cool flick but I always have trouble with protagonists doing things that would be considered truly villainous if the film didn't portray them as the hero of the film. Feel good endings suck. If the ending had consequences, this film would have been on another level. I know that wasn't the film's "style" or "vibe" but films don't get a free ride for style and/or vibe ruling over substance even when they are intended to be empty.


----------



## Edd (Aug 9, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> We watched True Romance last week. A little old by now, cool flick



One of my favorites. If you like that and have never seen Badlands I recommend it. Its a Terrence Malick film that's actually watchable, though not as fun as TR.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2012)

Edd said:


> One of my favorites. If you like that and have never seen Badlands I recommend it. Its a Terrence Malick film that's actually watchable, though not as fun as TR.


I'll add it to my queue. If it is "not as fun as TR" then I'll probably like it a little more. Well, I actually didn't mind the "fun" until the ending. TR pissed me off at the end. It could have been epic! It was just too convenient, tied up, and typical. I almost jumped up and cheered in the shoot out and then, well, *sigh* should have seen THAT coming.

EDIT: While reading up on WikiPedia, I just noticed there is an alternative Tarantino ending. Bet that one was much better. The ending didn't strike me as very Tarantino like so it surprised me a bit. Wish I had seen the alternative ending!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 9, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Quirk is okay if it makes sense for the characters and plot.



That's where I thought Station Agent succeeded. Besides highlighting two new substantial talents (Dinklage and Cannavale), the story of the three main characters overcoming their separate isolation resonated for me, two having survived painful losses, the other having a challenging personal situation.  "For 88 all-too-brief minutes, we get to hang out with very companionable people, eavesdrop on their small talk and come to know them intimately, perhaps more intimately than we can get to know our own family members." -Sacramento Bee


----------



## legalskier (Aug 16, 2012)

*Food, Inc.*
Highly recommended.

_The USDA and FDA are supposed to protect the public, so why is it that both government regulatory agencies have been complicit in allowing corporations to put profit ahead of consumer health, the American farmer, worker safety, and even the environment? As chicken breasts get bigger and tomatoes are genetically engineered not to go bad, *73,000 Americans fall ill from powerful new strains of E. coli every year, obesity levels are skyrocketing, and adult diabetes has reached epidemic proportions.* Perhaps if the general public knew how corporations use exploited laws and subsidies to create powerful monopolies, the outrage would be enough to make us think more carefully about the food we put into our bodies. ~ Jason Buchanan, Rovi

_



_

_


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2012)

3 stogges funny vfunny ass movie highly recommend for sure.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 20, 2012)

Just finished season 4 of Breaking Bad. It's got to be the best "made for television" production ever! The framing of particular shots and the film prodcution is fantastic as well as the acting by ALL of the main characters. Working on Season 5 off the DVR now. 

Cable channels are kicking the old networks butts with so many excellent series. I can't think of much I watch on the old big 3 anymore.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 3, 2012)

*The Perfect Host*

Strong performances by Clayne Crawford (who I never had heard of), David Hyde Pierce and Nathaniel Parker couldn't overcome a plot line that got more & more implausible.


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just watched "In Bruges". Surprisingly very good. solid 7.5 out of 10 for me.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Just watched "In Bruges". Surprisingly very good. solid 7.5 out of 10 for me.



I really liked that movie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 5, 2012)

Two recent horror movies I watched.

DNA
Creature

Honestly they were pretty good....

I am also on season 6 of trailer park boys lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2012)

American Breakdown only watched 20 minutes of it that was all I could take. Pretty boring and artsy. I actually rented  from     Redbox , why can't  red box have seperate spot for people returning movies?


----------



## legalskier (Sep 11, 2012)

*The Dictator*
_It doesn't expose stupidity. That's what Cohen has done absolutely wonderfully in the past with his other characters. Now he's just acting stupid, with only some funny results. -Jeff Bayer_

Some funny moments, some disgustingly funny moments, but something was missing for me. Then again, I'm not 15 years old.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 12, 2012)

For recent releases... 

Hunger Games is excellent.   It's a long movie that starts a little slow.   It picks up 45 minutes into the movie and the footage for the actual games is really good.

Battleship was way better than I was expecting considering it was a flop in the movie theater.   As implausible summer blockbuster alien movies go, the acting was considerably better than Cowboys and Aliens, the babe showed adequate cleavage, and the action-special effects were at Michael Bay level.


----------



## Edd (Sep 12, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> I am also on season 6 of trailer park boys lol



Love that show. I'm surprised it's not a bit more popular.


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow just watched "cabin in the woods" .... highly recommend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legalskier (Sep 23, 2012)

*Bernie

*Starring Jack Black, Shirley McClain, Matthew McConaughey, & lots of real townspeople
Recommended, just don't expect your usual Jack Black type humor.

_One of the year's most unassumingly ambitious American narratives arrives in the digital marketplace, giving audiences a chance to see Jack Black's career best performance in an effortlessly entertaining film that fell through the cracks. -J. Cronk_
_While Linklater does a fantastic job in creating an entertaining true crime story, he also hits home the realization that darkness can be found in the sweetest of souls, making a film that is as tragic as it is funny. -M. Pejkovic_


----------



## Edd (Nov 20, 2012)

Moonrise Kingdom! A great, unmistakably Wes Anderson film. I don't think I've disliked one of his pictures yet.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Nov 21, 2012)

When I saw Netflix had this I had to watch all 20 episodes...Im certain not too many of you remember this show but boy it was great I loved watching it on fridays as a kid.....

Gotta love Carl! lol


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 21, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> When I saw Netflix had this I had to watch all 20 episodes...Im certain not too many of you remember this show but boy it was great I loved watching it on fridays as a kid.....
> 
> Gotta love Carl! lol



One of my favorite shows as a kid. I'll have to watch them again! Hopefully I won't be disappointed? It's tough to watch anything from the 70s today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Avengers really good for a Marvel comics book movie.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Nov 26, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> One of my favorite shows as a kid. I'll have to watch them again! Hopefully I won't be disappointed? It's tough to watch anything from the 70s today.


Actually its kinda cool with this show to compare. No computers, no cell phones, typewriters lol, news was just as important and the means in which it was reported was very efficient for that timeframe..

My favorite was the headless bike rider lol....Lets just say the entertainment industry has come along way with special effects lol...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 26, 2012)

just watched Jurassic Park with the girls (7 and 10) they loved it and i had forgotten about it....good flick
Country Strong ready to go in the dvd


----------



## legalskier (Nov 30, 2012)

*Moonrise Kingdom*
Recommended.  Directed by Wes Anderson & set along coastal R.I. in 1965, just as a hurricane is about to hit and one of the camper/scouts decides to run away into the woods. (Strangely prescient, given the subsequent devastation of Hurricane Sandy.) Starring Edward Norton, Bill Murray, Bruce Willis, Francis McDormand, Jason Schwartzman, Bob Balaben, Harvey Keitel, Tilda Swinton & a slew of young scouts. 
_"__Films that can charm kids and adults in equal measure are rare. This is one of them." _-The Daily Star


----------



## legalskier (Nov 30, 2012)

*Seeking A Friend For The End Of The World
*Meh.  Starring Steve Carell & Keira Knightly.  After seeing all the positive reviews, my wife wanted to see this chick flick. So we started watching it. After half the movie she wanted it to stop- couldn't take it anymore. I thought the first half moved along well & had some interesting dark humor, but the second half was like a car that blows a flat and tries to limp along til it gets to a service station. NY Times: _"after a sharp and promising start,  [it] collapse into a mild, lump-in-the-throat romantic comedy that is not made significantly more urgent or interesting by the prospect of global calamity.  On the contrary, it seems downright unfair that billions of people have to die so that a middle-aged sad sack can cop a cuddle with a cute, younger bohemian neighbor."

_




Looks forced, no?  
"Moonrise Kingdom" (post #590 above) would be a better use of your time.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just watched Jurassic Park with the girls (7 and 10) they loved it and i had forgotten about it....good flick



I've seen the movie a bajillion times and it still manages to scare me out of my chair while watching it.   It's incredibly well done.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2012)

*The Iron Lady
*
Recommended. Worth watching if only to see Meryl Streep's astonishing performance. It's as if she is possessed by the spirit of Margaret Thatcher. The movie itself wasn't what I expected- it's an intimate portrait of an elderly Maggie having flashbacks to the pivotal events of her life in politics, including when she initially embarked on her career (another actress plays the young Thatcher), some of which were downright raucous. For example, the scenes surrounding the British defense of the Falklands were gripping, despite knowing its outcome. Other events come as a complete shock. One question I had, without giving much away, is how the screenwriter could have known about Thatcher's condition as she aged- or was it fabricated as a literary device to justify the flashbacks? The supporting cast is excellent, some of whom look uncannily like their historical counterparts.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *The Iron Lady
> *
> Recommended. Worth watching if only to see Meryl Streep's astonishing performance. It's as if she is possessed by the spirit of Margaret Thatcher. The movie itself wasn't what I expected- it's an intimate portrait of an elderly Maggie having flashbacks to the pivotal events of her life in politics, including when she initially embarked on her career (another actress plays the young Thatcher), some of which were downright raucous. For example, the scenes surrounding the British defense of the Falklands were gripping, despite knowing its outcome. Other events come as a complete shock. One question I had, without giving much away, is how the screenwriter could have known about Thatcher's condition as she aged- or was it fabricated as a literary device to justify the flashbacks? The supporting cast is excellent, some of whom look uncannily like their historical counterparts.
> 
> View attachment 6987



+1 it was very good, I highly recommend it to.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2012)

Just watched ted tonight.... Friggen hilarious

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just watched ted tonight.... Friggen hilarious
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
That was funny I'm glad hearing this from a non user or what Ted enjoyed. Lol.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)

*Marvel's The Avengers*
Highly recommended.  There is no "i" in "team"...but there is, in "Loki." 
_"Never underestimate the entertainment value of the Hulk Smash." -CNN.com
"If you are a Marvel fan, then The Avengers will feel like Christmas. Thanks to the merry doings of the director, Joss Whedon, all your favorite characters are here, as shiny and as tempting as presents under the tree." -The New Yorker

_


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 12, 2012)

We just watched the first few episodes of Season 1 of "Lilyhammer ". If anyone's a Sopranos fan you might enjoy this one. 

It's a Netflix produced series starting Steven Van Zandt in a similar roll to what he played in Sopranos. He plays a New York gangster who testifies against a mob boss so he goes into witness protection in Lillehammer Norway. It's got some hilarious moments. We're really enjoying it so far.

Season 2 is commissioned but on hold because Steven is currently touring with Bruce Springsteen's band.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2012)

Started watching Sons of Anarchy (on Amazon Prime). Hooked already.


----------



## Edd (Dec 12, 2012)

Young Adult - pretty damn good dark comedy...doesn't compromise

The Giant Mechanical Man - run of the mill quirky indie.  Decent cast.  Can't recommend it unless you're bored. 

Downton Abbey season 2 - (man card revoked!)  So far I like season 1 better


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *Marvel's The Avengers*
> Highly recommended.  There is no "i" in "team"...but there is, in "Loki."
> _
> _



When Hulk picks up Loki and smashes him back and forth, I laughed out loud. Then rewound it wand watched it again. And again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> We watched Hot Tub Time Machine yesterday.  It was better than I expected, I laughed through a lot of it.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Bump, watched it last night and though it was good.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2012)

Watched Ted Rhett other day... So much funnier than I respected

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geoff (Dec 15, 2012)

Not Netflix but I watched Bourne Legacy on Blu Ray last night.   It's not quite as good as the three mainstream Bourne movies but it's certainly watchable.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2012)

Revenge of the Electric Car---good documentary


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

*Prometheus*
Recommended. Starring Michael Fassbender, Charlize Theron, Noomi Rapace, Idris Elba and a whole bunch of fascinating aliens; directed by Ridley Scott.  It's a prequel to the "Alien" franchise but creates its own world and story.  _"The story is set in the late 21st century and centers on the crew of the spaceship Prometheus as they follow a star map discovered among the artifacts of several ancient Earth cultures. Seeking the origins of humanity, the crew arrive on a distant world and discover a threat that could cause the extinction of the human race." -wiki
__"__Ridley Scott's Prometheus isn't a perfect science fiction masterpiece, but it's *visually astonishing and very entertaining*."- Lebens

_After the visually gorgeous but disturbing opening sequence,  I enjoyed the gradual build up to the contact moment with its dark sense of foreboding, waiting for the stuff to finally hit the fan.  However, whenever Mr Weyland appeared on screen  I couldn't help thinking how much he reminded me of Goldmember, lol.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 8, 2013)

Prometheus was the most disappointed I've been in a theatre since seeing Fellowship of the Rings. A major disappointment despite the great visuals. Horrid plot, the most interesting character was a machine, no character development, and characters not acting in believable ways, a few caricatures rather than real characters. Could have really been something incredible, but turned out superficial, hollow, and amateur (visuals excepted).


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> no character development



Yeah but when that one character 'developed' into an alien it was still pretty entertaining!  And I agree that Fassbender stole the show as the cyborg. 

Btw which DVDs have you seen lately that you'd recommend?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 10, 2013)

*
Crimson Tide*
Recommended. Starring Gene Hackman, Denzel Washington, and a young James Gandolfini & Viggo Mortenson. 
A U.S.  sub receives a communication from HQ ordering it-- or not-- to fire nuclear missiles on a Russian base taken over by a splinter group of Russian forces. It becomes a battle of wills between the older captain, who rules with an iron fist, and the younger more cerebral second-in-command, as well as their philosophies of war.
_"A riveting, high-testosterone nail-biter." -O'Leary
"__This is the rare kind of war movie that not only thrills people while they're watching it, but invites them to leave the theater actually discussing the issues." -Ebert_


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive been searching the "because you watched" categories...Lots of weird horror films.  I just watched absentia


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Prometheus was the most disappointed I've been in a theatre since seeing Fellowship of the Rings. A major disappointment despite the great visuals. Horrid plot, the most interesting character was a machine, no character development, and characters not acting in believable ways, a few caricatures rather than real characters. Could have really been something incredible, but turned out superficial, hollow, and amateur (visuals excepted).



That about captures it.   The actors were cardboard cutouts.   The worst was Charlize Theron who could have easily carried the movie.   It's very much like Avatar.... a technically excellent movie with absolutely crap writing that could have been so much more.   Too bad.   Ridley Scott has directed many of my all-time favorite movies.   Alien, Blade Runner, Gladiator, Black Hawk Down....


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2013)

I watched Looper twice last week.   The 2nd time with the director commentary enabled.   The movie doesn't work for me.   I'm unable to suspend reality and believe that Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Bruce Willis are the same person 30 years apart.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 22, 2013)

I just watch a really good movie called "grizzly park"  Its basically a thriller type, serial killer movie...really awesome ending that caught me by surprise


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen cabin in the woods? K really enjoyed it.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2013)

Nick said:


> Has anyone seen cabin in the woods? K really enjoyed it.



Yes, I think I may have done a post on it. These comments describe it well: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_cabin_in_the_woods/


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2013)

*Men In Black 3*

Starring Tommy Lee Jones, Will Smith, Josh Brolin, Emma Thompson & Jemaine Clement.
Recommended. Enjoyed watching the entertaining, if unlikely, team of Agents K & J who are back defending the Earth & chasing a murderous alien, this time played with relish by Clement (_Flight of the Conchords_) as a bike-riding time-traveling assassin. With a didn't-see-that-coming ending.

"What ever happened to you, man?" -Agent J. 
"I dunno- it hasn't happened yet." -Agent K.

_"Josh Brolin impersonating the young Tommy Lee Jones is worth the price of admission to 'Men in Black 3.'" - R. Moore, McClatchy-Tribune
"MIB3 is dumb, flashy fun, and if you simply ignore its obvious shortcomings you may in fact find that being back in the saddle with the boys in black remains an enjoyable, frivolous ride." J. Gorber, Twitch

__


_


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I watched Looper twice last week.   The 2nd time with the director commentary enabled.   The movie doesn't work for me.   I'm unable to suspend reality and believe that Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Bruce Willis are the same person 30 years apart.



agreed, not good. wife walked out of the room half way thru


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2013)

*Ted
*
Starring Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis & Seth MacFarlane.
Recommended (but not with your kids).
_"Raunchy, intentionally offensive and full of warm fuzzies (including its title character), 'Ted' is one of the funniest movies for grownups that's come along in years." -Quad City Times
"'__Ted' is what happens when you give the creator of "Family Guy" the freedom of an R-rating and a big budget - and the final product is nothing short of raunchy, comedy gold." -foxnews.com_


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Ted
> *
> Starring Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis & Seth MacFarlane.
> Recommended (but not with your kids).
> ...


Did you.like the movie, I thought it was funny.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 7, 2013)

I laughed at Ted, then felt bad about it. Then laughed some more.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I laughed at Ted, then felt bad about it. Then laughed some more.



^ This.
:grin:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

*Skyfall*

Starring Daniel Craig, Javier Bardem, Judi Dench, Ralph Fiennes & two gorgeous "Bond girls"

_"Among the most ambitious imaginings of Bond to date: dark, supple, and punctuated with moments of unanticipated visual brilliance." -Atlantic
"It ought to win a prize just for reconnecting with what made the franchise successful in the first place, while also repositioning the Bond films for the '10s." -Movie Metropolis

_
Here we go...


With Ben Whishaw as the new Q- geek cool


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

From Redbox

The Master, I didn't like it very alternative movie, some well love it not me though.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 18, 2013)

*Moon*

Starring Sam Rockwell & Kevin Spacey; directed by Duncan Jones (David Bowie's son).
Recommended. 
Rockwell plays Sam Bell, the solitary employee/astronaut of Lunar Industries harvesting helium-3, a clean energy source on the dark side of the moon, for shipment to Earth. Near the end of his 3 year contract, an accident with the harvesting machine reveals that he is not alone after all. Spacey provides the calm, perhaps too calm, voice of GERTY, his robotic assistant that harkens back to Hal 9000 in "2001."
_A throwback to the golden era of 1970s sci-fi, Moon is a long overdue and morally relevant antidote to the overblown bombast of today's science fiction. -M Pejkovic
_


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Moon*
> 
> Starring Sam Rockwell & Kevin Spacey; directed by Duncan Jones (David Bowie's son).
> Recommended.
> ...


I can read the review online? Did you like the movie?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 19, 2013)

Shaolin Soccer is on Netflix streaming.   I own the DVD.   I always watch it in Cantonese with English subtitles.  No idea if the Netflix streaming version is dubbed or not.   Stephen Chow also did Kung Fu Hustle which is even better.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I can read the review online? Did you like the movie?



Yes, a lot.  
​That's why I wrote _"recommended."

_Rockwell left it all out there-  no idea why he wasn't nominated for an Academy Award.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 19, 2013)

Stumbled on this and LAUGHED MY ASS OFF.....


----------



## Edd (Mar 23, 2013)

Brave, by Pixar. Thumbs up!


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm about 4 episodes in to the BBC's Sherlock. Pretty good, though a tiny bit annoying that they used the same musical style as the two movies, even though it is particularly fitting, I think.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2013)

*Flight*

Starring Denzel Washington, John Goodman, Don Cheadle, Kelly Reilly & Bruce Greenwood.
Director Zemeckis uses a functional alcoholic in a riveting event as a springboard to explore the intersection of morality and legality. 
_"Washington [plays] a substantial antihero with a genuinely tragic dimension." -Observer (UK)

_


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Flight*
> 
> Starring Denzel Washington, John Goodman, Don Cheadle, Kelly Reilly & Bruce Greenwood.
> Director Zemeckis uses a functional alcoholic in a riveting event as a springboard to explore the intersection of morality and legality.
> ...


I saw it and though it was okay movie.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2013)

I ran out of obvious things to watch on Netflix streaming and watched a couple of chick flicks.

Morning Glory with Rachel McAdams as a television producer of a failing morning news show.  She does a good 'perky'.  Worth a watch.

The Rebound with Catherine Zeta Jones and Justin Bartha (Nick Cage's sidekick in National Treasure).   Not quite as good as Morning Glory but also worth a watch.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2013)

7 Psychopaths, highly recommend like a Tarantino movie violent but good.  ( rented from Redbox to be truthful.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 8, 2013)

Recently started on Fringe.  I had been dying to check it out since it was on FOX but never got around to it.

Truth be told, Joshua Jackson doesn't suck.  It's pretty cool...think X-Files but a little more campy. I dig it.  Rumor has it that it gets weird in the second season.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Recently started on Fringe.  I had been dying to check it out since it was on FOX but never got around to it.
> 
> Truth be told, Joshua Jackson doesn't suck.  It's pretty cool...think X-Files but a little more campy. I dig it.  Rumor has it that it gets weird in the second season.



That show gets pretty out there...


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> That show gets pretty out there...



I loved X files maybe I try watching this show.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 20, 2013)

Identity Thief , good and funny I like it.


----------



## Edd (Jul 20, 2013)

Just finished a slow 10 day binge watch of Orange is the New Black. Thought it was great.


----------



## ski stef (Jul 21, 2013)

^ started watching that as well. Only about 3 episodes in but I like it too


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

Edd said:


> Just finished a slow 10 day binge watch of Orange is the New Black. Thought it was great.



Just added that to my queue, looks interesting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2013)

Olympus Has Fallen, very good highly recommended it.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Olympus Has Fallen, very good highly recommended it.



Are you serious? Olympus has fallen? That was a hilarious movie, like watching an old zombie movie or something LOL

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Are you serious? Olympus has fallen? That was a hilarious movie, like watching an old zombie movie or something LOL
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes.I liked it.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes.I liked it.



I liked it too, but it is not a good movie LOL

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been watching Mad Men. 

Just finished up Breaking Bad (awesome). 

I need something new to watch. I wanted to try House of Cards but my wife wasn't really into it. Pretty much burned through all the sitcoms already.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> I've been watching Mad Men.
> 
> Just finished up Breaking Bad (awesome).
> 
> I need something new to watch. I wanted to try House of Cards but my wife wasn't really into it. Pretty much burned through all the sitcoms already.



U seen Homeland yet?  House of Cards was good

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

Homeland is awesome ... DVR every week!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2013)

Started American Horror Story this week (Season 1). Waiting on new episodes for too many shows right now (Orange is the New Black, Revenge, Sons of Anarchy, Downton Abbey, etc., etc., etc....)


----------



## speden (Nov 2, 2013)

I stumbled on to a good foreign film last night.  It's Bollywood movie, but not at all like the usual Bollywood fluff.  It's called Kahaani and had some interesting plot twists.  It's on Netflix instant.

Hard to say what category to put it in, but the reviews call it a thriller, which seems about right.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 23, 2013)

Watching "Olympus has fallen" now. Pretty mindless. Terrible acting but fun. How'd so many big names get roped into this?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 23, 2013)

Just finished breaking bad.....yeah I'm late to the party. ...but thay was a great show.

sent from my S4


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2013)

Interns funny r rated naked strippers made it even better, but comedy had me laugh more then normal for movie recommended it for sure.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 24, 2013)

Just finished season 3 of Boardwalk Empire. Can't wait until season 4 is released on DVD.


----------



## Edd (Nov 24, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Just finished season 3 of Boardwalk Empire. Can't wait until season 4 is released on DVD.



That show has been really solid. Always a trip to watch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

[h=1]American Hustle[/h]Saw this the other night kind of out their but good. 

Not on netflix better my roommate is a SAG member and they send him some movies to watch and review for SAG awards.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 10, 2014)

Scotty said:


> [h=1]American Hustle[/h]Saw this the other night kind of out their but good.
> 
> Not on netflix better my roommate is a SAG member and they send him some movies to watch and review for SAG awards.


Im waiting on this right now, Brother is a SAG member and sent it over to see…..knowing I'm an Amy Adams fan…..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Im waiting on this right now, Brother is a SAG member and sent it over to see…..knowing I'm an Amy Adams fan…..



It was good. I love this free movies.

They sent him like 4 movies this past week. He didn't know about this to he got the first movie in the mail.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 10, 2014)

Scotty said:


> It was good. I love this free movies.
> 
> They sent him like 4 movies this past week. He didn't know about this to he got the first movie in the mail.


its pretty cool that they get to see all the movies before they are released……
we watched a bunch on Christmas week but I never really made it through them…too tired from skiing and drinking


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

Amy Adams you will not be disappointed in her acting and what you get to see in this movie.:beer:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 10, 2014)

After watching the 2nd Hobbit movie the other day and going "Wow!   Who is this Evangeline Lilly chick?", I started streaming Lost on Netflix.   I'm at 1st year 5th episode so far.   I'm glad I waited until the whole series was done so I can watch it in one shot with no commercials.


----------



## RM2008 (Jan 13, 2014)

Watched Two Guns yesterday. It was atrocious.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

RM2008 said:


> Watched Two Guns yesterday. It was atrocious.



Not a good movie?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 15, 2014)

RM2008 said:


> Watched Two Guns yesterday. It was atrocious.



I think it was better than atrocious.   My benchmark for atrocious is "Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters".


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2014)

Geoff said:


> After watching the 2nd Hobbit movie the other day and going "Wow!   Who is this Evangeline Lilly chick?", I started streaming Lost on Netflix.   I'm at 1st year 5th episode so far.   I'm glad I waited until the whole series was done so I can watch it in one shot with no commercials.



I enjoyed the second Hobbit movie, but having read the book it's hard to separate what you know and what is happening on the screen. There were a few wtf did they do that for moments... the last movie is looking like it will be all dragon destruction and big battles.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 15, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I enjoyed the second Hobbit movie, but having read the book it's hard to separate what you know and what is happening on the screen. There were a few wtf did they do that for moments... the last movie is looking like it will be all dragon destruction and big battles.



Not to hijack the thread but I read The Hobbit in the 1970's and haven't read it since.   I look at the Peter Jackson movies as "Loosely based on the book".   I don't remember hot female elves shooting arrows but that holds my attention much better than a bunch of dwarfs.  I expect Evangeline Lilly will get some action hero roles soon.   She's athletic enough to handle them.   She'd look great in Kate Beckinsale black leather in an Underworld movie sequel.   Of course, I'm tipping my hand on the kinds of movies I like.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

Hangover 3 it was okay. For a third movie better then expected. Funniest part was gold bars would makes holes in duffle bag in real life .


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 15, 2014)

That's the second time in less than a month you've had the 666th reply Scotty. I'm on to you


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> That's the second time in less than a month you've had the 666th reply Scotty. I'm on to you



Wow I rather it be a different number in 400 serious.


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/netflix-instant-thinking-about-adding-good-movie,34958/


----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2014)

The Fall, on Netflix streaming.  This is a UK series starring Gillian Anderson as a detective tracking a serial killer.  That sounds cliche but I promise this is a kick ass show.  Way better than The Killing, which I couldn't stick with after a few episodes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

Sky Fall the latest James Bond movie. 3 stars. I would have given 2.5 stars but some hot looking women in the movie. It was like 2.5 hours in length and didn't need to be that long. It had the usually action scenes that be expected. M plays more time in this movie then any other James Bond side character that I remember.


----------



## Euler (Jan 17, 2014)

Watched Not Fade Away last night.  Coming of age story of a teenage boy in a garage band in the mid-sixties.  A bit slow in parts, but a really good story.  Nicely shows how the music biz is not full of glitz and glamour for most.  Music was great in it.  I don't regret watching it, though my wife got up and left half-way through.  The story developed much too slowly for her.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 17, 2014)

Just finished season 4 of Dexter and am on 5.  The ending of 4 was totally unexpected and really well done. The 1st Episode of season 5 was a different route for them but I liked it.  Looking forward to seeing how they develop some new characters.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 17, 2014)

Edd said:


> The Fall, on Netflix streaming.  This is a UK series starring Gillian Anderson as a detective tracking a serial killer.  That sounds cliche but I promise this is a kick ass show.  Way better than The Killing, which I couldn't stick with after a few episodes.



We really liked The Killing but were disappointed Netflix has not released the 2nd season yet to Blu-Ray even though they are filing he 4th season now. Added The Fall to my queue---very long wait and not in Blu-Ray yet.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 17, 2014)

RM2008 said:


> Watched Two Guns yesterday. It was atrocious.



+1----tried watching but was terrible.


----------



## Adunn (Jan 27, 2014)

For anyone interested in revisiting past winter Olympic site glory - Lillyhammer, the netflix original series is a waste of time


----------



## Adunn (Jan 27, 2014)

Edd said:


> The Fall, on Netflix streaming.  This is a UK series starring Gillian Anderson as a detective tracking a serial killer.  That sounds cliche but I promise this is a kick ass show.  Way better than The Killing, which I couldn't stick with after a few episodes.



Check out Sherlock if you like UK content


----------



## Daisyareh18 (Jan 27, 2014)

Likely posted somewhere already, but the Netflix series Orange is the New Black is easy watching, and if you're just tuning in you're only 1 season behind. Really well-developed characters and a story that is surprisingly relatable, given that it takes place in a prison.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2014)

Long Ranger .great movie as liked the character of Tonto just as much if not more then the Ranger.


----------



## jenychen (Jan 29, 2014)

Just watched Mitt - documentary on his 2 x presidential runs. It's not really political, so whatever your views... but it is just interesting to see some behind the scenes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

Bad Grandpa. Freeken hilarious.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2014)

*Captain Phillips*
Even though I knew how it would end because it's based on a real incident, it still kept me on the edge of my seat.
_"__Not only a riveting drama about quiet heroism, but an eye-opening look at a clash of cultures." -SLC Tribune_


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.theonion.com/video/netflix-introduces-new-browse-endlessly-plan,35308/

The new Browse Endlessly plan.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> http://www.theonion.com/video/netflix-introduces-new-browse-endlessly-plan,35308/
> 
> The new Browse Endlessly plan.



Perfect, that's pretty much all i do anyway!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 19, 2014)

Watched All is Lost w/ Robert Redford last wknd. There is no dialogue the entire movie and he is the only person in it so its kind of strange but its very cool. You really can sense how he feels his life slipping away.


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw that also. Although I paid $5 on Amazon to rent it :/ 

i enjoyed it although 

SPOILER ALERT

I didn't like the ambiguous ending. I hate that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

[h=2]Dallas Buyers Club (2013)[/h]                         *Alternate title: *The Dallas Buyers Club                                       I liked this movie a lot best i seen in a while. See the actor in this movie probably greatest performance I seen. 




 Overview
 Tickets & Showtimes
 New York Times Review
 Cast, Credits & Awards
 Trailers & Clips 


                 View Clip...              

 

  	 		[h=3]Similar Movies[/h] 		

Longtime Companion
Lorenzo's Oil
Erin Brockovich
And the Band Played On
 

                                 [h=3]Box Office Top 5[/h]           

                          The Lego Movie                    
                          3 Days to Kill                    
                          Pompeii                    
                          RoboCop                    
                          The Monuments Men                    
 More Box Office Data »  


                                      [h=3]TimesPulse[/h]         [h=6]The most popular movies among NYTimes.com readers.[/h]               

                          Nebraska                    
                          August: Osage County                    
                          The Great Beauty                    
                          Her                    
                          12 Years a Slave                    
 Expanded List »  |  What's This? 








                          [h=4]Read the New York Times Review »[/h]                 [h=6]By A. O. SCOTT[/h]                                  

*Directed by: * Jean-Marc Vallée
*Rating: *R (Nudity/Strong Sexual Content/Profanity/Drug Content)
 
                 [h=3]Review Summary[/h]         Skinny as a whippet and fierce  as a snapping turtle, Matthew McConaughey brings a jolt of unpredictable  energy to “Dallas Buyers Club,” an affecting if conventional real-life  story of medical activism. The film, directed by Jean-Marc Vallée from a  script by Craig Borten and Melisa Wallack, tells the story of Ron  Woodroof, a Texas electrician and rodeo rider who, after receiving a  diagnosis of H.I.V. in 1985, took his treatment into his own hands and  helped others with the disease obtain medication not legally available  in the United States at the time. When we first meet Ron, he is enjoying  the company of two women and preparing to mount an enraged bull.  Flamboyantly heterosexual and crudely homophobic, he runs on cigarettes,  liquor and arrogance, with an occasional dose of speed or coke to boost  his confidence. He is a proud good old boy, but not an especially nice  person. In time, of course, his rougher edges will be smoothed away by  suffering and compassion, though he will never entirely lose his wild,  profane lust for life. He is redeemed, but not fully sanctified. — A. O.  Scott      
Full New York Times Review »


----------



## Edd (Jun 19, 2014)

Finally got around to watching The Wire on On Demand. It's actually on Amazon Prime as well. I'm on season 2 (out of 5) and I can't get enough. Now I'll be one of those annoying people saying that you simply MUST watch it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 19, 2014)

Just started watching breaking bad. I'm one of those people that believes if you are gonna watch a series, you need to start from season one episode one. I had to stop checking my newsfeed on Facebook when the finale came out since people were giving it away.

No spoilers!


----------



## Edd (Jun 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Just started watching breaking bad...



Such a beautiful show. Visually, it almost justifies Blu-Ray if streaming it weren't 50 times easier. We watched it that way for a couple of seasons before streaming became an option.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 19, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Long Ranger .great movie as liked the character of Tonto just as much if not more then the Ranger.



I thought this was one of my two worst Blu Ray buying mistakes.   It's a toss-up between The Lone Ranger and Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters.

The best Blu Rays I've bought in 2014 were both animated.  Despicable Me 2 and Frozen.   I've bought around 20 titles so far this year.   For new releases:  Hunger Games 2 and Silver Linings Playbook to gawk at Jennifer Lawrence.   Hobbit part 2.  Wolf of Wall Street.  Gravity.  Thor 2.  American Hustle.  Dallas Buyers Club.  Ender's Game.  I have the Lego Movie and The Grand Budapest Hotel sitting here unwatched.

I'm kind of bummed I didn't go see Gravity on IMAX.  Blu Ray on a 50" plasma doesn't do it justice.   If I ever upgrade to a 100"+ 4K panel, it might be worth replacing the Blu Ray with a 4K disc.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 27, 2014)

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit.

 i likes it 3.5 stars out of 4.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 1, 2014)

I want to know what nexflix's criteria is on choosing which movies they stream.

The godfather is not available for streaming? Seriously? 

Some sort of contract agreement with the film studio that wasn't met?


----------



## Edd (Jul 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I want to know what nexflix's criteria is on choosing which movies they stream.
> 
> The godfather is not available for streaming? Seriously?
> 
> Some sort of contract agreement with the film studio that wasn't met?



That stuff changes per timed contracts with this or that media company. I'd be surprised if The Godfather had never been on Netflix streaming at this stage of the game. It all goes in cycles.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> Such a beautiful show. Visually, it almost justifies Blu-Ray if streaming it weren't 50 times easier. We watched it that way for a couple of seasons before streaming became an option.



Just got to the second part of season 5. I'm hooked!


----------



## Edd (Jul 13, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I'm kind of bummed I didn't go see Gravity on IMAX. Blu Ray on a 50" plasma doesn't do it justice. If I ever upgrade to a 100"+ 4K panel, it might be worth replacing the Blu Ray with a 4K disc.



Yeah, it was great on IMAX.  That format is nearly the only reason to go to the movies for me.  Blu-Ray on a 50" plasma sounds pretty sweet, though.


----------



## dlague (Jul 14, 2014)

Edd said:


> Yeah, it was great on IMAX.  That format is nearly the only reason to go to the movies for me.  Blu-Ray on a 50" plasma sounds pretty sweet, though.



This dialog is actually pretty funny considering where technology has taken us over the past 40 years - not just the viewing medium and how content is getting to the screen, but even what is being produced on films that we can watch in crystal clear HD and it all looks real.

My kids watched Jaws the other day in the car and were cracking up about how fake it looked!


----------



## skijay (Jul 14, 2014)

World War Z


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 14, 2014)

Just finished Breaking Bad. I've never seen a series before where they slowly turn the protagonist into the antagonist, really enjoyed it overall. I read that Jesse was supposed to be killed off in season one but Vince Gilligan only reconsidered keeping him during the writers guild strike. Can't imagine the series would have really had the success it did without Jesse.

Still my favorite scene from the show


----------



## Edd (Sep 8, 2014)

Finished season 4 of The Wire last night (Amazon Prime). It was the best yet. One season left. The show's reputation is so good I really should be experiencing a letdown but it is every bit as fantastic as I've heard.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 8, 2014)

Can someone explain to me what I need to stream Netfix on my TV's?  

Here is our set up.

1) Wii in the kids play room, which we downloaded Netfix on, I understand I can stream on this.
2) Non Smart TV's in Family Room and our bedroom, which we would want to be able to watch Netflix on.
3) Kindle Fire's for the kids
4) non Smart TV up at ski condo

Do I need to get a Roku or similar device for each non smart TV we want to watch Netflix on?  Or are they interchangeable?

I like to think I am somewhat tech savvy but for some reason this streaming Netflix has me all messed up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2014)

1) Wii in the kids play room, which we downloaded Netfix on, I understand I can stream on this.
Looks like you are set here?

2) Non Smart TV's in Family Room and our bedroom, which we would want to be able to watch Netflix on.
I have a Sony BluRay player that streams Netflix. Amazon, etc ... But you may want something like Chromecast: http://www.google.com/chrome/devices/chromecast/#cc-promo

3) Kindle Fire's for the kids
My kids have Kindles with the Netflix App, Netflix allows you to set up multiple profiles for kids so the kid movies don't mess up your recommendations.

4) non Smart TV up at ski condo
Need another streaming device, Wifi DVD player, Apple TV, Roku, Google Chromecast, etc ...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 8, 2014)

Watched Mission Blue the other day. Sylvia Earle is a bit of a bad ass.


----------



## Edd (Sep 8, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Do I need to get a Roku or similar device for each non smart TV we want to watch Netflix on?  Or are they interchangeable?



Wa-Loaf covered most of your post but in regard to this question....if you're asking if you can move a device like a Roku physically between TVs (like between home and ski condo) then the answer is yes. This would most effortlessly be accomplished by using a small, pocketable, streaming stick like the Chromecast he mentioned. Roku also sells a stick.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> 1) Wii in the kids play room, which we downloaded Netfix on, I understand I can stream on this.
> Looks like you are set here?
> 
> 2) Non Smart TV's in Family Room and our bedroom, which we would want to be able to watch Netflix on.
> ...



Chromecast will work, but it requires you to control it with a tablet, smart phone, or laptop, so it might not be for everyone.  We also use a Sony BluRay player to stream Netflix and Amazon Prime.  We almost never use the BLuRay player part of it.  We're also setup to stream on our PS3.  If you don't want to buy more than one device you can move it from your house to your ski condo, though that might get old after a while.

There's not really much too it, you select a streaming device, connect it to the internet (WiFi or Ethernet), sign into Netflix, watch TV and movies.

One thing to note about letting the kids use the app on their devices is that Netflix limits the number of devices that can stream at one time, depending on which plan you're on.  I believe the lowest plan is 1 device, the middle is 2, and the most expensive is 4.  So, you might run into issues if too many people are trying to watch at the same time.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2014)

The only thing I've streamed in the last month is Sharknado.   That's my new favorite B movie.   It's so bad that it's great.


----------



## Tin (Sep 10, 2014)

The GF and I have been on a West Wing kick. I was waiting for a nice Robin Williams selection but all I've seen is Good Morning Vietnam, wish they had Dead Poets Society. Next up we are watching Apocalypse Now as soon as she is done with the book.


----------



## soposkier (Sep 11, 2014)

Edd said:


> Wa-Loaf covered most of your post but in regard to this question....if you're asking if you can move a device like a Roku physically between TVs (like between home and ski condo) then the answer is yes. This would most effortlessly be accomplished by using a small, pocketable, streaming stick like the Chromecast he mentioned. Roku also sells a stick.



I have both the roku stick and chromecast.  While they are both can be very easily changed from one tv to another, the Roku does have a much longer reboot cycle each time it gets turned on and off.  The chromecast I have plugged into the USB as its power supply, but the roku i plug into an outlet so I dont have to wait for it to turn on every time I turn the tv on/off.  Also, the roku does not support HBO Go and the chromecast does not support Amazon Prime.


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2014)

All is Lost with Robert Redford. A nearly wordless film about a dude on a boat that springs a leak. His character never even gets a name. A well crafted movie.

And Redford is a big skier so there's that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2014)

Not Netflix time Warner. Watched 22 jump street last night very funny one of the better 2 movie sequal for sure with 420 more movie s coming for lots more days to come.


----------



## Edd (Dec 2, 2014)

In A World on Netflix streaming. Really like it. Also, Living Tiny, on Netflix streaming, about people who live in micro-houses. Interesting stuff. I am very much about living with a minimal amount of possessions but these guys are next level.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 3, 2014)

The old Bond movies are up on Netflix again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to FYI big store in Middletown closing 30% off bowling Alley rumor coming in

Watching Ain't in for my Health too ha must see


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 21, 2014)

Check out the Netflix Original Series.   Marco Polo.   It is really good.   There is a lot of nudity, for anyone with kids.


----------



## Edd (Dec 24, 2014)

Locke, with Tom Hardy.  The whole film is him on a drive talking to other characters on the phone.  Way better than it sounds.  Good movie.

I also started watching Black Mirror, a British series.  Each episode is a self contained story, Twilight Zone style.  First episode really grabs you.

Both of these are on Netflix streaming.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 29, 2014)

Snowpiercer. Enjoyed it a lot. Thought it was going to be just an action movie but turned out to be a lot more.


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 30, 2014)

I second this.  Just finished it yesterday.  Lot of nudity. nothing raunchy really though/


----------



## Edd (Feb 15, 2015)

MASH (series) is on Netflix steaming. It looks pretty damn good in HD. Nice to watch commercial free.


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 15, 2015)

Not sure if they've been mentioned before, but Netflix originals Peaky Blinders and The Fall are fantastic.


----------



## Edd (Feb 16, 2015)

The Fall is good. Picking my way through season 2 now.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 18, 2015)

*
"Shadow of the Vampire"* starring John Malkovich, Willem Dafoe, Cary Elwes, Udo Kier. 

Creepy fictional retelling about the making of "Nosferatu" in 1922 by legendary director F.W. Murnau. 
"_f you like your horror thoughtful and provoking, this is your movie." -rottentomatoes_


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 19, 2015)

Sons of Anarchy - season 3. Great show. I was apprehensive but it's been a blast so far (and I hear it gets better)

Chef - Jon Favreau movie about...well...a chef. I enjoyed it more than I was expecting. A great cast to boot. (Dustin Hoffman has a great role and Robert Downey Jr. has a cameo that is excellent). In an interview, Favreau said that he made it "for him". Really worth it.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 20, 2015)

*
"Force Majeure" *

This got a lot of attention at Cannes and mostly very good reviews, but I just couldn't get into it. On the first day of a 5 day ski trip in Europe a family encounters what appears to be a life threatening situation, and the movie spends the rest of its 2 hour running time examining the way the husband reacted to it. The cinematography was top notch (especially the mountain shots at night), as was the acting, but the story just ground on interminably, and it was difficult for me to believe the premise to begin with. 

_"For a comedy about emotional pain, this is neither discomforting nor terribly funny, and the satire of bourgeois complacency doesn't cut very deep." -Chicago Reader_


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 23, 2015)

Watched 2 very good movies in the last week----both highly recommended
Gone Girl
Foxcatcher


----------



## Edd (Jun 16, 2015)

This description of the latest Transformers film on Netflix had me laughing. If you can't say something nice, I guess, say something factual.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2016)

Chelsea Does.... Great new show on Netflix! Some smart stuff. I always liked her because, you know, big boobs, and she's a drinker. However, I think this'll surprise a lot of people. Also, beautifully shot.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 19, 2016)

"We need to talk about Kevin"

It's about a mother dealing with her life after her son does something horrific. Flashes back and forth between the past and the present. Kind of a depressing, but good movie. Definitely one of those movies you only watch once.

If I had once complaint, it's that I wish the movie was told from Kevin's perspective instead of the mom's, so we could try and figure out why he acted the way he did.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 14, 2016)

He's Back


----------



## soposkier (Apr 15, 2016)

Watched Beasts of No Nation yesterday, very good, worthy of all the praise


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 20, 2016)

Currently watching "A drummers dream". Documentary about a summer camp for drummers featuring some of the worlds best stars. 

My mind is literally blown. Mike Mangini is a god. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 21, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Currently watching "A drummers dream". Documentary about a summer camp for drummers featuring some of the worlds best stars.
> 
> My mind is literally blown. Mike Mangini is a god.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



+1 .. watched this on your recommendation !!!  As an ex-drummer, yeah, loved it!  

If you've ever even tapped out a rhythm on our desk or a can or something, you gotta watch this.


----------



## Edd (May 9, 2016)

Not Netflix, but I watched The Revenant on Amazon yesterday. Maybe due to low expectations, I was blown away at the cinematography and directing. It just got better and better as it went. I could go on all day about the visuals; maybe the most beautiful film I've seen.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 9, 2016)

That bear scene was awesome. And intense


----------



## ctenidae (May 18, 2016)

Red vs Blue.

Forgot how funny it is.


----------



## HD333 (May 19, 2016)

Tom Petty - Running Down a Dream. 4hr documentary. Well worth the time if you are a Petty fan or not. 
I broke it up into 2 segments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (May 20, 2016)

Not Netflix, but I saw a cool documentary on Sound City studio in LA. I think it was on VH1 Classics. Dave Grohl produced it. He bought the Neve board when the studio closed and put it in his studio he built at his house. Digital recording killed the studio. Many major artist in the piece, Tom Petty, Neil Young, Paul McCartney, etc.


----------



## Scruffy (May 21, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Tom Petty - Running Down a Dream. 4hr documentary. Well worth the time if you are a Petty fan or not.
> I broke it up into 2 segments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agree. I saw it a few weeks ago. Great stuff. It's worth viewing even if you're only a passing Petty fan. They mention other artists, producers, et al of the same period. It really showcases how talented he was and still is and how hard he worked to make it and keep it.


----------

